# Luteal Phase Defect



## Spockette

Is there such a thing???

Hi ladies,
Been trying for number 2 for a year. According to my Clearblue Fert Monitor and OPKs I ovulated around CD18. I began to spot on CD26 (9 days). I have had the day 3 and day '21' Blood tests done and everything has come back normal. Progestorone is absolutely fine. I have got pretty regular periods and no other issues.
When I spoke to my doctor about my 9 day luteal phase she didn't believe me :growlmad: She said to me it was impossible and all luteal phases are 14 days regardless of how long your cycle is. I tried explaining that my monitor and sticks have shown when I ovulate (approx) but she told me to chuck them away :nope:

Am I going nuts? Is she right? Has anyone been through this and seen a specialist about this?
Please help me? I feel like nobody is listening to me?

:cry:

Thank you xxxxx


----------



## xxshellsxx

Your absolutely right!! 

I have short 22/23 day cycles with a 9 day LP (my progesterone is also great) - my FS is not overly concerned but they are going to check the lining of my womb for thickness during this time as they think that could be the cause of LPD - if the womb lining is too thin, this is a problem, but if it's thick enough it shouldn't be too much of a concern - that's was how they explained it to me.

I've taken Vitamin B complex 100mg in the past and extended my LP to 13 days! I'm not taking it at the moment as i want my testing Au Natural in case the vits are masking a problem they can solve, and i'm back to a 23 day cycle :dohh:

Hope that helps x


----------



## Spockette

Thanks Shells. :thumbup:

Really sorry you're going through this but really pleased someone is experiencing something similar to me.
I have just started taking B6 so I really hope it will help. If not, I'm off to see the specialist in March.

All the best hon and thanks again xxxxx


----------



## popchick75

B6 will help and I've heard that Vitex helps a lot of women also! Good luck!


----------



## RomaTomato

I have a short cycle of 23-24 days and my luteal phase is about 10 days, NEVER 14 days. I am 29w+1d. It can happen! :). Good luck!

Edit: and I didn't take any supplements to lengthen it. Just folic acid.


----------



## Spockette

Thanks so much ladies....
RomaTomato, that's very reassuring and many congrats to you :thumbup:

I'm on B6 so will see how it goes.

Thx


----------



## stacergirl

Hi there! I too have a short cycle, 23-27 days at the max, and ovulate around cd13-17 which as you can see gives me a maximum lp of 10 days. I'm going to talk to my doc about it tomorrow. But it's kinda ironic bc the last time I was there she too said that lp will always be 14 days after o, but I beg to differ!! I started taking b6 at o last cycle and had my longest cycle last month which I think is good. I'm taking it this cycle too and will let you know how that goes. But I too had all blood work done and tests came back fine. So we are in a very similar situation! 

Roma-that's great to hear! Congrats!!


----------



## Spockette

stacergirl said:


> Hi there! I too have a short cycle, 23-27 days at the max, and ovulate around cd13-17 which as you can see gives me a maximum lp of 10 days. I'm going to talk to my doc about it tomorrow. But it's kinda ironic bc the last time I was there she too said that lp will always be 14 days after o, but I beg to differ!! I started taking b6 at o last cycle and had my longest cycle last month which I think is good. I'm taking it this cycle too and will let you know how that goes. But I too had all blood work done and tests came back fine. So we are in a very similar situation!
> 
> Roma-that's great to hear! Congrats!!

Hi Stacergirl,
Great news about the B6 and sorry to hear your doc was a bit clueless like mine. It's so frustrating isn't it?? Can you please let us know how it goes with the docs tomorrow. Will be really interesting to know...
Thanks and good luck. :thumbup:

Xxx


----------



## stacergirl

I will definitely let you know.


----------



## stacergirl

Hello! So I went to the doc and told her I've been temping and opking and that my luteal phase seems to be 8-10 days. Which she didn't question and told me if that's the case I could need progesterone cream to strengthen my uterine lining, even though my hormones were good on the lab results. She said that even if the egg is fertilized it hasn't had time to attach to the wall of the uterus and therefore is washed out with the menses. So if you've been trying to conceive for a while then I would try to ask about the lining of your uterus. That should be able to tell them if you need the cream or not. I told her I was taking b6 and she didn't seem to think it would matter either way but I guess I'll know for sure when I o and if I get Af. So if I were you i'd ask about this more. I know I'm going to look into it further. 

Are there any other obstacles other that this that your facing with ttc? Because if not then this might be just what you need.


----------



## xxshellsxx

That's pretty much what my dr said too, it's good to know there is something that can be done :thumbup:

For me, until i have a HSG and /or lap and dye to check my tubes and for endo - everything else (other than LP) is 'normal' I have a follicle scan next thursday (7th feb) to check follicle size, so i'm moving once again in the right direction

GL!! x


----------



## stacergirl

Shells- your def moving in the right direction. Are they checkin your follicles because you are on meds? Or just to see where they are at? Has your dh been checked too? The HSG isn't too bad, do you know when you're scheduled for that?


----------



## xxshellsxx

No meds, just a routine check as i'm starting all my testing again :dohh: Although when i first had my testing done about 9 years ago i wasn't ovulating regularly, my now Ex had very little sperm and our only option was ICSI. We have since separated (he's married and adopted) and my now DH has no issues (he has 2 kids from a previous relationship) so i tried to let nature take it's cause but it still hasn't happened! So i'm having my testing all done again... and it's actually better than it ever was when i was younger! My only apparent issue is LPD - until i have more invasive testing to rule anything else out! Dh SA, first one was slightly abnormal - but his second was absolutely fine, his Ex fell PG almost immediately with both kiddies!

HSG isn't scheduled yet, i have to have this scan done first, he wouldn't book anything else til after this!

So i'm beginning this journey again from scratch lol


----------



## stacergirl

Awe that sucks you have to start all over, but maybe you will have much more luck this time around!!! Good luck!


----------



## Spockette

Stacergirl, thank you soooooooooo much for coming back to update. I could actually cry with relief when I read your post. I've been banging my head against the wall with this luteal phase and now there could be a possible explanation for it.... All my blood results are fine and as far as i know I have no other issues but have been referred to a specialist so I will definitely mention the lining. Fingers crossed this coud solve the problem. 
So what's next for you Stacergirl? Are you going to use the Prog cream and see how you go? Please let me know if it works :thumbup:

Shell that sucks but hopefully you will get an answer once and for all. Good luck with the scan and let us know how you get on :hugs:

Xxxxx


----------



## xxshellsxx

Cheers girls, i'll let you know how it goes x Good luck to you too xx


----------



## calm

Sorry for what might seem a silly question but, do you count your luteal fase as ended when the spotting starts or when AF comes? Hope you (and me) get to the bottom of this spotting lark XXX


----------



## EAGER

I have the same question do u count the LP days just before spotting starts or before Af starts?


----------



## Spockette

To be honest girls, I've been counting it from the day of Ov until the day I see spotting. Maybe this is incorrect but surely seeing the start of AF so soon isn't right....
I have always understood that if you constantly spot in between periods you should see a doctor. Not sure how this is any different...... 

Good luck girls and please keep us updated xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

I count mine from when AF comes, I usually start spotting around 8dpo, which is not good, but CD1 is the day of AF. I confirmed this with my FS just the other day when booking my follicle scan to make sure we got the right day x


----------



## stacergirl

I count it from the day after ovulation which is lp1 and then the day I see spotting is cd1. This is what my doc told me to do. I don't spot but up to 12 hours max before Af. 

Your welcome for posting spockette. I really hope this is a simple fix for you-as it seems if that is the problem that it would be. I think I might have some other factors on my dh SA. His numbers and volume are great but morph and motility aren't the best. So The next steps are to get a consult and maybe look into IUi with meds and the prog cream. The doc will check my lining though which is good and then provide a recommendation, so I'll keep you posted. I hope to have that appt within the next week or so. 

On a side note I've noticed Ewcm on cd 12, which means of my cycle goes to 27 days and I o by cd 14 then I could potentially have a longer lp?! I'll keep you posted on that as I would contribute it to the b6. My dh is out of town this week though so no bding for me. 

Good luck ladies!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Spockette

So sorry to hear about hubby Stacer. I'm really hoping that something can be done for the both of you. Please let me know how the appointment goes next week too...

Fingers crossed for the longer luteal phase too. I'm on B6 so I hope it works for me too.

I'll have my fingers and toes crossed for you hon during this journey xxxx
:thumbup:


----------



## stacergirl

Spockette-did you just find out you're pregnant????? Your avatar says you're expecting. That would be super exciting!


----------



## Spockette

stacergirl said:


> Spockette-did you just find out you're pregnant????? Your avatar says you're expecting. That would be super exciting!

Oh my god. I hadn't even noticed that hon. No I am not expecting unfortunately :cry:
I'll try and change it...
Thanks for pointing it out though 
Xxxxx


----------



## Spockette

<<<<<<< That's better. :dohh:


----------



## stacergirl

Awe bummer! I was about to be super exciting! I think the original was better, I guess this ones just more honest! Lol :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

Just a quick update: Follicle scan went really well! She used the phrase "Text Book" when describing my uterus, my lining and my lovely juicy 20mm follicle ready to pop :happydance:

she was booking me in with the FS for the next available appointment and said she hoped i wouldn't need it with great results like todays! I still have all the niggles that if everything is as perfect as she says why have still never had a BFP? So hopefully now i've lost the weight i needed to i can have the lap and dye or hsg done to rule other problems out.

I'm sick with the Flu, but will muster enough energy for a BD to try and catch this eggy! 

Hope your doing ok ladies x


----------



## lmm100

Hi hope you don't mind me jumping in im begging to think i have a luteal phase defect my spotting starts between 9dpo and 12dpo my af starts 13dpo I've had my progesterone checked all ok i was thinking of taking b6 but im at a loss as to how much to take and when to take it? Any ideas would be great.


----------



## xxshellsxx

I took 100mg of vitamin B complex x


----------



## stacergirl

Hi shells, thanks for the update! That's great that everything went well and looked good. But totally understand you would be thinking why haven't we gotten a BFP if everything looks this good? Did you ask about your lp and if there were any concerns there? Or maybe it's just the HSG that you need to clear them out so the speems can get in there? Eith way good luck. I see you're about a week away from Af so I hope she doesn't come!! Let us know! I'm about a week away too but dh hasn't been here so haven't been bding.

Welcome lmm-of course you can join. Ive been taking vitamin b6 100mg but some people say you should start lower to see how it could affect you. Some people say it turns your urine neon yellow which is weird because mine didn't, so maybe I needed it? I work with ob docs and they give b6 to pregnant women for nausea and it's a category a drug meaning there aren't any risks so it definitely shouldn't hurt. Where are you at with your ttc journey?


----------



## lmm100

Thanks ladies will probably start off low see what happens. 

We haven't used bc for 3years just after i had my son but we haven't been trying that long around 18 months we had a mc last July which im thinking was down to the lpd but can't be sure gp says everything is fine had bloods and scans everything ok im going for another scan next week just to see if all ok since my mc. I've Started taking vit c and vit e am going to start b6 on sunday cd1.


----------



## xxshellsxx

O should be tonight/tomorrow for me meaning AF should be here in 9/10 days so around the 16th/17th.

My chart is wonky because i have the flu with a fever, so FF is discarding temps. but having the scan i know exactly where i'm at now lol

When i took vitamin b complex my urine was neon yellow lol It does give you a warning but nothing prepares you for just how bright it really is. Your body will only absorb what it needs and you will pee out the rest :thumbup:


----------



## Spockette

Hi Shells. Great news about the follicle scan and glad all is ok in that area, but I do know what you mean about having those niggles. Hopefully, you won't get your AF this month. I will have all my fingers and toes crossed for you hon :thumbup:
Hope you feel better soon. Please keep us posted xxxx

Hi Imm100 :wave: 
Of course you can join hon. The more the merrier.... Your Luteal Phase Defect sounds like mine. I start spotting 8-9 days after Ov. I have also started taking Vitamin B6. Starting off with 50 mg first and see how I get on. On top of that I also take Pregnacare (which has the folic acid and other vitamins) and also Coq10 (200mg) which is a co-enzyme to improve egg quality over time. We'll see how it goes.... Good luck hon and keep us posted.

Stacergirl, hope you're ok ? X x :flower:


----------



## stacergirl

I'm being super boring right now bc dh is gone. I'm on cd 17, think I O'd on cd 14 or 15 but my bbt therm broke so stopped temping-it would just shut off on me. Trying to get in eith the re earlier than march 6th bc I'm dying to know what he suggests!! Af should come next week, hoping feb 15 so that my lp would have been lengthened. We shall see. 

I must needed the vitamin b6 then because I think absorbing it all!! No neon urine for me! Glad I started taking it!!


----------



## Spockette

stacergirl said:


> I'm being super boring right now bc dh is gone. I'm on cd 17, think I O'd on cd 14 or 15 but my bbt therm broke so stopped temping-it would just shut off on me. Trying to get in eith the re earlier than march 6th bc I'm dying to know what he suggests!! Af should come next week, hoping feb 15 so that my lp would have been lengthened. We shall see.
> 
> I must needed the vitamin b6 then because I think absorbing it all!! No neon urine for me! Glad I started taking it!!

Fingers crossed you won't see AF!! I'm going to see howi get on with the B6 this month. If it hasn't made a difference, I'm going to up the dose. I also haven't got neon urine :haha:

Xx


----------



## lmm100

Thanks ladies just a quick question do you take b6 everyday?

Spockette do you spot every month? Some months i only start spotting at 12dpo i assume theses months my lpd is fine I've no idea what's different from one month to the next its so frustrating.


----------



## stacergirl

Lmm-Yes I take b6 everyday. If your sensitive to vitamins you could try the smallest dosage to see how you do?! 

Shells-get your bd on!!!! 

Spock-I actually know Af will show bc dh has been gone for two weeks so he pretty much missed my whole cycle! Lol at least I won't be shocked or disappointed this month when it does! And that's actually odd that yours isn't neon either-maybe that's our problem! We needed b6?! Would be awesome!


----------



## Spockette

lmm100 said:


> Thanks ladies just a quick question do you take b6 everyday?
> 
> Spockette do you spot every month? Some months i only start spotting at 12dpo i assume theses months my lpd is fine I've no idea what's different from one month to the next its so frustrating.

Yeah hon,I take it everyday and I spot every month. Some months I spot for three days, other times 1 day. Once, I spotted for a whole week!!

It really is soooooo frustrating. I've read a lot about the luteal phase and I have heard that your ovulation day might change but your luteal phase usually stays the same. Do you temp and chart your cycle to know when you ovulate exactly??

Xx


----------



## lmm100

No i don't temp but i can tell when I've o plus from when i o till when i get full blown af is always 13days i really don't understand it. Im like you some months i spot for ages before af arrives. The funny thing is when i was pg with my son i got pg as soon as i came off bc but i didn't no i was pg till around 12wk as i bleed and spotted often. When i had my mc i did spot well there where 2 tiny spots of blood the wk af was due. Docs tell me all is fine but how can it be this can't be normal can it.

Im going to start b6 see what happens hopefully it will work.

Thanks ladies i no none of us should be going to through this but its nice to chat to others that understand hopefully we will all get our bfps.


----------



## Spockette

lmm100 said:


> No i don't temp but i can tell when I've o plus from when i o till when i get full blown af is always 13days i really don't understand it. Im like you some months i spot for ages before af arrives. The funny thing is when i was pg with my son i got pg as soon as i came off bc but i didn't no i was pg till around 12wk as i bleed and spotted often. When i had my mc i did spot well there where 2 tiny spots of blood the wk af was due. Docs tell me all is fine but how can it be this can't be normal can it.
> 
> Im going to start b6 see what happens hopefully it will work.
> 
> Thanks ladies i no none of us should be going to through this but its nice to chat to others that understand hopefully we will all get our bfps.

Hon, 13 days is good for a luteal phase but the spotting before it is a pain. I just wish a professional such as a doctor or fertility specialist can say 'yes, the spotting and short luteal phase is a problem and here is how we are going to sort it'.... 
I'm really sorry about your miscarriage hon :hugs:
I think spotting sometimes can be normal a day or two before AF or during ovulation but not when it's days on end. I do know what you're going through. Hopefully the B6 can help you.
I wish we weren't on this side of the forum but so glad I can talk about it with you guys. 

Xxxxx


----------



## stacergirl

How are you ladies doing? Anything new going on? 

I agree that 13 days for lp is pretty good, they say anything after 12. I am going to a fertility specialist next Monday and I'll obviously be asking about that too, so I'll let you know if they say anything more.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Good luck with you appointment, be sure to let us know how it goes :thumbup:

I'm up and down at the moment - had 2 days of bleeding (not spotting) 2 and 3 DPO which worried the heck out of me but it has subsided now and is brown spotting so it's old blood and hopefully stopped! been having light cramps and diarrhoea (but i do suffer from IBS so could be this) x

4DPO today and i have started taking vit B complex from O day now i've had my scan done (i didn't want it to mask anything that could be fixed) Af due at the weekend will start testing mid week because if i don't start early i don't get to indulge my poas habit lol x

Hope your all doing ok! xx


----------



## lmm100

Hi ladies im doing ok af got me today no surprises as i had been spotting for 6days so i was out long before today. 

13lp is good but if i take in to account the spotting its down to 9days i Started taking b6 today going to get some b complex asap.

I posted on 3rd tri about the spotting i had a good response from some ladies all with positive pg stories some who had taken vit b complex it really gave me hope.


----------



## stacergirl

Your funny shellz! I'm not a big poas girl. I just wait til the very last day and it usually comes! Did you get a lot of bding in around o? Will Keep my fingers crossed for you!! 

Sorry about Af lmm. What are your plans for next cycle besides b complex and b6? Im curious to see if the vitamins help you. Im About 6-7 dpo (I think)-hoping Af holds out til at least Saturday so I get a 11 days lp?!


----------



## lmm100

This month im taking vit b c and e im going to bed every there day till cd 11 then everyday as much as possible till cd 17 god im going to be tired. Im hoping the vitamins will help with the spotting will keep you up to date. I just want the spotting to start a couple of days before af and be the same every month rather than all over the place.

Do any of you girls get af cramps a few days after o? I get them every month so i no pretty early im out. When i did get pg i still had cramps but they where different.


----------



## xxshellsxx

lmm - sorry AF got you. Good plan for next cycle hope it works for you x

stacergirl - I love to poas and torture myself with shadows lol I only do it as a control thing really, i hate being out of control and poas is something i can control and makes me feel better :haha:


----------



## stacergirl

Lol lmm you will be tired! But it will be worth ur when you get that BFP! I usually get lower back pains sometimes with o. I always get lower back pain with Af though, worse than I get cramps. Weird huh? Hoping your spotting stops this month! 

Shellz-feel free to post your pictures do we can look for shadows with you! :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

I'll maybe post tomorrows yesterdays had nothing on them, no matter how hard i tried to find something lol x


----------



## Spockette

Hello girlies :yipee:

Aww, I've missed you guys....

Stacergirl, good luck for Monday. Pleeeeeeeease let us know how you get on. I hope he or she gives you the answers you're looking for. God knows you bloody deserve it :thumbup:

Hi Shells. The bleeding around ovulation is probably just that. You've just ovulated. It's never happened to me but I know a few women who do bleed around that time :thumbup: Good luck with the testing hon. I have never been a POAS addict! The disappointment for me whenever I get no second line is just too much for me so I just avoid it all together! :haha: Having said that, I love others POAS adventures so keep us posted.

Imm, so sorry AF got you. The b*tch. I hate her!!:growlmad: Hopefully the vitamins will help you too. Also, could you post the link to the other thread you saw please. Would love to have a read. I love reading about positive things. It makes me feel a little bit better. Thanks hon.

As for me girls, been taking my B6 religiously this cycle and I am due to ovulate. Been :sex: every other day so will see what happens. Not holding my breath though. I'm very curious to find out if the B6 has worked...:coffee:

Xxxxxx


----------



## Spockette

Eurrrggggghhh!! ](*,)

I just know AF is on her way.... I feel it. My symptoms are the same every month. I don't get sore boobs or much cramping but I do get a couple of days in the mornings where I get slight hot flushes. I also get very tearful and moody. :cry: This is driving me nuts...... Oh we'll, onto the next month.... 

How you girls getting on??

Xxx


----------



## stacergirl

Awe sorry Spock! But hopefully Af won't come?! What cd are you on? Do you think b6 worked? 

Shellz-any BFP on those sticks?!? ;) 

How are you other ladies doing?

I'm on cd 25 which is great ESP if I O'd on cd 14 or 15! Looks like lp is getting a little longer. I have sore boobs so I'm sure Af will be here by the weekend.


----------



## Spockette

Hi Stacer 

Great news about the B6 and longer LP. Fingers crossed AF doesn't show up at all. Keep us posted xxxx

To be honest, I'm not sure what CD I am on. I ditched the OPK's and Fertility Monitor this month. Decided to just keep :sex: every other day and go with the flow. I still used softcups and preseed though :blush: If I feel that AF is on her way then I have a strong feeling that the B6 may not have worked :shrug:

Shells, please let us know how you're getting on....

Also, I wanted to ask you girls, have you used soy isoflavones?? This might be the next step but just wanted to find out if any of you girls have used it??

Thanks xxxx


----------



## xxshellsxx

Hey girls x I thought i had the start of something on a stick yesterday but seems it was just faulty as BFN today. I will test everyday til AF shows up lol 

Stacergirl :thumbup: on the longer LP :thumbup: Hope Af doesn't show for you x

Sprockette - Fx for you too!! As for Soy Isoflavones... I tried them and i won't touch them again - but i don't regret trying them! I took 120mg CD3-4 160mg CD5-6 then 200mg on CD7 - i O'd on CD11 but i bled from O to AF! I was so concerned by the bleeding i went to the DR and i had taken them against her advice, She said it was just like a withdrawal bleed and the womb lining was shedding, but she didn't tell me off she just asked me not to use them again :dohh:


----------



## Spockette

Aww no Shells. I soooooo hope you get your BFP hon... Did you test with FMU?? Sometimes HPT's work with second morning urine or in the afternoon. Don't give up Shells. You're not out until the witch sings :thumbup:

Thanks for the info on the Soy. Think I'll stay away :haha:

Xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

Soy can work for some people, i've known people get their BFP's with it! I just wanted you to know ALL the sides of the story so you can make an informed decision. I don't regret taking it, at the end of the day it was just one more cycle wasted for me. :flower:

I'm used to bfn's - it was too good to be true to see lines on my tests yesterday lol I've tested with FMU and SMU and quite possibly tonight with PMU lol x


----------



## Spockette

Shells, have you been using FREP?? I have heard lately that these stoopid tests can give false positives.... Having said that its pretty rare to get a false positive. Keep testing. How many DPO are you?

Xx


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies! Hoping you're doing well!! 

Shells your chart looks good. Any luck with the POAS?! :) 

Spock-I've never used soy-sorry can't be of help. Btw how are the soft cups? Do you like them? I've Never even heard of them til recently which i wouldve tried them if i wasnt foung to fs tomorrow. Good luck on the every other day! Hoping it works!!

Lmm-youre probably away bding like crazy, I hope!! 

Afm-Af came fri-and my lp was only about 9 or so days, thought it was going to be longer. it came late Friday though so almost 10 days lp-so not sure if it was lengthened or not. Going to the fs tomorrow. Will definitely update you ladies!


----------



## Spockette

Hi Stacer,

Oh honey, good luck with the FS and let us know what they say. Also, sorry to hear about the short LP :growlmad: That sucks!

I've been using the softcups for the last two cycles because so many women have had great success with them. I love them. After we :sex: I just lay down and slide one in. It kinda gets sucked in right up to the cervix. I don't feel a thing. They are so comfy and I get no 'ahem' leaks once I get up. 

Xxxxx


----------



## xxshellsxx

Well i was having slight bleeding last night 10DPO - right on time! Not enough time for the B complex to do it's job this time as I have what i think is AF over night (clots and all) but very very little since first thing. So i'm 11DPO today and my temp went up! I've changed my 'light' on FF to 'spotting' for now to see what happens through out the day but if it gets heavier i'll change it back to light and will consider today CD1... the confusing thing is the temp rise? It doesn't always go down until mid AF but it's never gone up before :shrug:


----------



## stacergirl

Shells that is interesting that you got a temp rise. Could it be implantation bleeding? Definitely keep us posted!! Hoping for the best for you!!

Spock-thanks for the info on the cups, glad you like them, AND definitely hope they work!! 

So doc appt went well-got a lot of information, some good and some not so good but the good news is that there is a light at the end of the tunnel! 
He's not too concerned with dhs SA but wants a redo in hope that it's the same or better. They did some blood work on me, which no results yet, and an ultrasound. The ultrasound proved endometriosis-so im probably going to have to have surgery to resolve that. Ive never been told ive had this before so it was a bit of a shocker!! He also said I could have lpd (so yes ladies it is in fact true) or pcos which is causing the short lp. (once again never bEen told I had pcos so a bit of a shocker!) The blood work should hopefully reveal if either of those are true (I think). He says that a lot of women fall pregnant after the surgery to correct endometriosis, but if not then I'll probably have to use meds with or without IUi (I think depending on what the second SA looks like. He says SAs can drastically change and fluctuate for men all the time. Either way I'm on a low carb high protein diet and am supposed to exercise 5-7 days s week for 30 min (I'm not overweight-most would say I'm skinny but he thinks it would be good to regulate hormones and such). So on a positive note he thinks we should be prgnant or have delivered by this time next year! So I'm thankful for the light at the tunnel but definitely not excited about the surgery!!! :( yuck! But I guess it could be worse!! Anyways, so after all this, I'm glad I got all the testing done bc it can be corrected. I didn't talk too much about the lpd otherwise I'd give you more info but at my next appt, if he tells me in fact I have it, I'll be glad to give you ladies the info as well!! 

Fingers crossed for us all! :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

Sorry to hear you got some not so good news, but pleased they are going to do something about it for you :thumbup:

Please do share what info you get, it all helps x

My bleeding has stopped (for now lol) so i guess we'll see what happens between now and my temp tomorrow morning - but i've become a toilet hobbit checking far too often to see whats going on lol x


----------



## Spockette

Hi girlies :hi:

Shells, that's very strange. I am not clued up with temps but I assumed that when AF is about to arrive your temps start dipping?? :shrug: I really, really hope this is it for you hon. The bit f blood that you saw could be implantation bleeding. I'll have everything crossed hon. :thumbup:

Stacer, I'm not sure what to say hon. I'm really sorry that you have been diagnosed with endo and possibly PCOS.....BUT......both can be fixed and that's the main thing. It sucks that you have to have surgery but I think it's really minor and over very quickly so please don't worry. At least they know what may be the problem and the sooner it's fixed, the sooner you can have your baby in your arms.
Also, good news that the FS actually mentioned LPD. At least none of us are chatting out of our ar*es :dohh:

As for me girls, just waiting for AF to arrive. Don't even know what DPO I am :shrug:

Xxxx


----------



## stacergirl

Thanks ladies! It's so nice to be able to talk to others who understand that ttc is not always that easy! I'm staying positive-thankfully dh was there and everything I bring up the negative he reminds me of the positive!! 

Shells-sounds like you'll know for sure in a few days based on your lp! Really really hoping this is it!!! 

Spock-I guess you're taking it kinda easy, good for you!!


----------



## xxshellsxx

... and i'm out, temp plummeted and AF is definitely here now :dohh: 23 day cycle LP was only 10 maybe 11 as having the flu at O time i don't know if it was CD12 or CD13. 

Gl x


----------



## Spockette

Stacergirl, TTC is not easy at all especially when every other person seems to be pregnant at the moment. It's amazing but I never noticed so many pregnant women before :wacko: I know it's hard but pleeeeeease think positively. Everything can be fixed and it will be :hugs:

Shells :hugs:
Really sorry hon. Xxx But 10 days isn't so bad. When I spoke to a Gyno a while ago he told me that from Ov to Implantation it only takes about 6 days which is why they sometimes dismiss the LPD. I'm not sure i believe him........ :nope:

Still waiting for AF to arrive.......xxxx :cry:


----------



## stacergirl

Sorry shellz! But I agree that 10-11 is not bad! Good luck this cycle! Any new plans? 

Spock-thanks! I'm actually doing ok, had a minor break down the day of and dh couldn't understand why but it's just frustrating I guess. However so happy to know there's definitely hope for us to have a baby this time next year! That would be amazing since I'm in the mindset as it will never happen!! I have follow up in march so I'll let you ladies know. Plan this month is to just take it easy I guess-not sure I'll even use OPKs bc fs says the sperm and egg could be going to the emdometriosis site so it's hard to get pregnant (dh says his sperm are being ambushed! Lol). Have you heard of anyone get pregnant naturally with endo? Or did they have to do the lap? Fs said we might not need the IUi after lap though which would be great!! 

Spock when is Af to arrive? How are you holding up? Keeping fingers crossed she doesn't come!


----------



## Spockette

Stacer :hugs:

I'm sorry you had a bit of a moment hon and to be honest, I don't blame you for feeling like that. But remember it can be fixed, it will be fixed and you will get that baby.
I have heard of ladies who have gotten pregnant with mild endo and I've also heard that after the Lap it kind of clears everything out and makes conceiving much easier.....So the sooner you have the lap and remove that endo, the sooner you can get busy honey :happydance:

As for me, I'm still waiting for AF. I kinda spotted today so I know it's on the way. I ALWAYS know when AF is coming because I get no 'out of the ordinary' symptoms. In fact I don't get any symptoms apart from bad moods and a bit of an ache during Ov. That is it. No sore boobs, no headaches, no spots....Zilcho!! I'm waiting to get something weird like unusual discharge, pain down below, just something to tell me that maaaaaaybe I could be pregnant....

Oh well.....onwards and upwards :thumbup:

Xxxxx


----------



## Spockette

The :witch: arrived on time this morning!!

Onto March..... :coffee:


----------



## stacergirl

Awe sorry spock! What a bummer!!! Hoping next months the month!!!


----------



## Spockette

Thanks hon. Hope you're ok and feeling more positive xxxx

:thumbup:


----------



## lmm100

Hi ladies how are you all?

I've been ill with the flu so didn't start the b complex plus i totally missed my fertile time so i know im out already this month wish af was here already then we can get on with ttc.


----------



## stacergirl

Awe sorry to hear you had flu lmm! Imactially sick myself, so just been taking it easy, no bding and don't even know what cd im on!! How many more days until Af comes? 

I'm feeling pretty positive about everything. Actually Moved my next appt up a few days so I can hopefully get the lap scheduled sooner than later. I had a nice talk with a girl from who who had endo along eith cysts and I believe polyps. She had the lap and then they did a d&c to clean her out even though she wasn't pregnant. Her and her dh had been trying for 5 years and on their 7th IUi finally got pg. it was a great story and gives me hope not just for me, but for all of us!! The doc suggested ivf after her 6th IUi but her dh said to give it one last shot at IUi and it worked!! I didn't tell her my situation as we want to keep it private.


----------



## lmm100

Stacergirl glad your feeling positive its always good to speak to people who have been in similar situations gives hope doesn't it.

Well im not really sure when i o'd so im thinking my af is due in about 10days but i know im out so i can relax and just wait for the spotting to arrive sometime next wk.


----------



## Spockette

:yipee: Hello my fellow BnB posse,

Sorry to hear you've been I'll Imm. :hugs: That's shitty but at least you can get busy next month. I have been taking B6 this whole cycle and have no idea if it increased my LP because I wasn't keeping track but I have noticed less spotting. I only spotted for a day which is great. Hope it's the same for you. Good luck :thumbup:

Stacer, really pleased you're feeling positive and really glad you've changed the date. Sooner, the better. It always helps speaking to others who are going through similar. :happydance:

Shells, I hope you're ok hon?

As for me, just waiting for AF to finish and carry on. However, after discussing with hubby I am definitely going to a Private Clinic at the end of March if nothing happens next month...xxx


----------



## xxshellsxx

Hey girls, hope your all ok and getting better from the Flu - i had it 2 weeks ago and can sympathise x 

I'm still with AF 7 days on... It's not heavy now but it's still 'there'! I have one like this maybe every 8 months or so, i bleed the entire month on and off and the cycle lasts longer... or 2 merge into one i'm not sure!

I've bought opks but i 'think' these odd cycles are anovulatory i've never charted one (i was on my reluctant break during the last one and wasn't temping)

So this could be interesting! x


----------



## Spockette

Shells, I'm not sure if I should say this but i will. Are you certain you didn't have a chemical? I mean, you did have a faint positive didn't you? 
I hope I haven't offended you by asking that..... :hugs:

Xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

No you haven't offended hun xx I really don't think i did, i think they were evaps as i only got that one very early line, and then nothing after it, so a fluky test i think xx

although... my temps didn't play ball... they are still higher than my usual Pre O temps and i did test during AF just in case lol x


----------



## Spockette

I really hope it wasn't Shells. We can only hope that its our month next month. I'm giving it this month then off to see a Fert. Specialist.

Good luck to all of us :dust:


----------



## stacergirl

How's everyone doing?? Anything to report? Hope everything is going well! 

My next doc appt is less than a week away now! Woo hoo!! Can't wait to get it over and get moving again!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Hey stacergirl - That's soon come round hasn't it :) Good luck!!

I'm doing ok this cycle... got myself some steady temps going on... i'm liking that after last cycles guessing game with the flu lol

I'm 4DPO again already lol short cycles have an advantage sometimes, but i'd happily give them up for longer ones if means i finally get a snuggly bean lol x

Where are you at with your next cycle? x


----------



## Spockette

Hi guys :flower:

Stacer, can't believe it's come round so quickly. What's going to happen at this appointment? Is it the lap or just another chat?

Shells, good to hear the temps are behaving themselves. 

I'm not sure where I am in my cycle. I had EWCM yesterday, not much today. No aches, no pains. Nada..... I am going to see a clinic for a seminar on the 23rd. It's a kind of open day to visit the clinic and ask questions. We're definitely going private but just trying to decide on which clinic to go to. :wacko:

Xx


----------



## stacergirl

Glad to hear you ladies are still hanging in there! Hoping something happens soon for us all though! And yes short cycles are an advantage and a disadvantage! I'm on cd 21 so I'll probably be getting Af soon. Haven't really bded much this month, just didn't work out but that's alright. My appt is probably going to be to schedule the lap but to also review everything else! Looking forward to it though because I feel like I'm in a standstill! 

Hoping your temps stay high shells! 
Spock-bd anyway! Hehe! Good luck at the clinic hope you get lots of information! It's sl much better than to be left in the dark!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Hey girls :flower:

My temps are so neat and tidy for the first time ever lol I'm trying not to read too much into them... but you know how it is lol :blush:

I've always had the 'same' pattern every cycle.... dips and rises all over the place... been back to check charts and i've never had such consistant high temps without a significant dip by 5dpo... i've also had no spotting which is also unusual. 

I had an 8 day Af this cycle and i'm wondering if i've had some kind of 'clear out' and reset :shrug:


----------



## stacergirl

Shellz-I won't get too excited just yet because I know how it is to get your hopes up but I'll definitely be sending Lots of positive vibes your way because your chart does look great!! I guess we will know in just a few days!! Hang in there during the dreadful 2ww!!!


----------



## xxshellsxx

I don't get 'excited' anymore lol i just get hopeful when something different happens lol If AF come she comes, I expect her every month and if she doesn't come then I will start to get excited x


----------



## Spockette

:howdy:

Stacer, I'm trying to get jiggy with hubby but he has a very demanding job which means he's working late. He has to come home, wake me up, have :sex: in a sleepy state and go back to bed. The things we do to get a baby eh? :coolio:

Shells, the chart is looking good. I personally think 'hope' is a wonderful thing and keeps us sane. What is it that they say? _Prepare for the worst but hope for the best!!_ :winkwink:

I'll have my fingers crossed for you guys. Xxxx. :thumbup:


----------



## stacergirl

I have hope for you shellz! Chart is still looking good 

Spock-sorry about the demanding job! That sure does make it hard! If it were me in that situation I'd probably choose sleep over waking up SMS bding! I love my sleep! Lol my dh goes away a lot so I can kinda relate on the demanding job though! 

I can't wait for my appt on we'd. Need some news to keep me going because right now I'm not feeling much of anything just kinda in standstill. And of course my lower back is hurting (now I know it's my endo causing it) because Af will be here tomorrow. I just hope they can sched me for the lap right away but I'm thinking I might have to wait til April and if that's the case my dh might be gone during the fertile time! Ugh! But I'll know ob Wednesday so trying to be patient!! Lol


----------



## Spockette

Hey girlies,

Just checking in to see how you doing?

Stacer.....How'd it go today hon?

Shells, hope you're dong ok??

:thumbup:


----------



## lmm100

Hi girls how are we all?

My cycle seams messed up this month im currently on day 31 still no af I've been getting my usual cramps for ages feels like af is on her way I've had mild spotting for a few hours but nothing since then I've never stared my af no day 32 will see what happens tomorrow just feel like im being messed around i just no i will get up in the morning and af will be here full force.


----------



## Spockette

:hi: Imm

Was wondering how you were getting on. From your symptoms are you sure you're not pregnant??

Xxx


----------



## stacergirl

Hi Imm, sorry your cycle is so messed up. Hopefully its for good reasons though ;-)

Shells=based on last month, looks like were getting close to when AF came, and your temps still look good. Hoping they stay high tomorrow as well and AF stays away!!!!

Spock- thanks for asking!! Are you ready for an ear/eye ful?? 
well I had my appointment today in which I thought we would determine I definitely needed a lap and would go ahead and schedule it, bbbbuuutt, that wasn't the case. I did find out that DH's SA was great and that I don't have PCOS, but....I apparently have LOW, like very LOW AMH (ovarian reserve) which isn't good. By next year I could be out of eggs totally. The Doctor says if I were his daughter he would suggest I skip the lap and jump straight to IVF, but if I want to have more than 1 child, I need to freeze my eggs....so, without much choice, thats the plan. Luckily today was the scheduled date for the mandatory educational IVF seminar (which only falls on the 2nd wednesday of every month), and we were able to go to that and get lots of information. But there I was with dh sitting in a room full of other potential ivf couples thinking to myself that i only found out an hour prior that IVF was our only option. I never thought I would be in that room. I'm 30, bmi of 24, healthy with no issues except endometriosis. The news was quite shocking and unexpected. But never the less, we are moving forward. 
The next plans are for me to call On CD 1 (which will probably be tomorrow) and schedule the remaining tests (which aren't that many) that have to be done before the final IVF appointment (this office has the process down pat which is good). After the tests, they will probably put me on Birth control to bring me to a base line, and then I will begin meds, ultrasounds, trigger injections, then the egg retrieval, incubation, freezing and egg placement. The entire process sounds intense, with so much involved, but hopefully its worth it. Its going to be very expensive. The doc says it should be successful within the first 3 iVFs...but i'm hoping the first one obviously. 
So I feel like so much happened in the last 5 hours, it felt like i was in fast forward mode...there's still so much to take in, but he says there isn't much time. So i'm trying to stay positive...at least things are moving quickly. 

And unfortunately I was unable to get any information of LPD for you ladies, sorry about that, but i'm sure you understand I was a bit tied up. ;-/


----------



## lmm100

I really don't think i am have no real symptoms and my cm hasn't changed im to scared to test i don't even no when i o'd im going to see what happens may test tomorrow if no af i just don't understand what's going on I've got really bad stomach ache not like af cramps had it for 2 days suppose time will tell.


----------



## Spockette

Stacer :hugs:....

I can't believe what you had to go through at your appointment. :cry: I am so sorry you have low ovarian reserve. Can't have been very nice to be told that IVF was your only choice BUT now at least you know what issue you have and you can focus all your time and energy on IVF. So many women go through this and come out with a baby in the end. There is a great website that can give you more in depth info on Fertility, IVF, etc. The forum is fab.....

https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/

So many ladies are going through what you're going through so it may provide you with loads of info. Of course, I'm always here too :thumbup: . 

Imm, some ladies don't have symptoms. Give it a few days and then maybe :test: Good luck xxxx


----------



## stacergirl

Thanks Spock! I'm sure I'll be ok once everything sets in and appts get scheduled. I'm just hoping I produce enough eggs for egg retrieval. I'm on co q-10 and dhea to help increase the chances before they start the meds. I'll definitely check out that site. Thanks do much! I guess it could always be worse!! 

Imm-keep us posted. Fingers crossed!! 

Shellz-did Af come? Took a look at your chart but couldn't tell.


----------



## xxshellsxx

stacergirl - So sorry you didn't get the news you were hoping for, but how great that things can happen so fast with the IVF! thats brilliant :thumbup:

lmm - poas girl! lol Fx for you x

Sprockette - how you doing? x

Af hasn't arrived yet and should be here by now - but maybe the vit B is doing some good this cycle and extending it a little :thumbup: I had pink cm yesterday and was expecting her arrival today at some point... but today just brown cm :shrug: I have poas today when she hadn't arrived by lunch time... i did get a shadow, but it could easily be an evap as the bet pic i could get of it was dry at 20 mins, and it still needs tweaking to see it via the camera.

I'll keep you posted x


----------



## stacergirl

Thanks shells! And omg!!! Praying it wasn't an evap line!! Keep us posted!! Eek!!!

I'm actually on cd 29 today but positive ill get Af any minute now, so I think the b6 did work this cycle as well! So that's good news!


----------



## xxshellsxx

WOW cd29?? what does that feel like? lol x Have you poas?? xx

I'm on permanent 'knicker watch' lol x


----------



## Spockette

Shells, how exciting hon :happydance: Keep us posted please. Have everything crossed. The pinky CM and browny stuff is a very good sign. 
I'm doing ok thanks. Just waiting for AF to arrive :growlmad:

Stacer, really glad to hear the B6 is working their magic :thumbup: Keep us posted on all the other events that follow for you....

Imm, did you test hon?

:coffee:


----------



## stacergirl

Sorry ladies mistyped, yesterday was cd 28, Af came this morning, which wasn't too much of a shocker. But yes it felt weird, that's the longest cycle I've ever had, the longest before that was 27 days! 

Shells your chart still looks good. :) 

Spock hope you're doing good. I'll be calling today for the next steps and will keep you posted!!


----------



## lmm100

I've still not tested really not brave enough still no af i just keep thinking she will show soon think im going to leave it another few days see what happens.


----------



## Spockette

lmm100 said:


> I've still not tested really not brave enough still no af i just keep thinking she will show soon think im going to leave it another few days see what happens.

Aww.....I know how you feel. I never POAS unless I'm late, which never happens. :growlmad: However, give it a couple more days and then maybe test..... What DPO are you now? 

Stacer, I was meaning to ask you did the Fertility Specialist recommend you take Coq10? What dosage dd he recommend you take? Reason I ask is because I take it too. :winkwink:

Thanks hon

Xxx


----------



## xxshellsxx

Sprockette - being late and poas isn't all it's cracked up to be, trust me! lol I'm 2 days late, and losing my mind!!

I've just posted in the Pg test thread for opinions on my tests... no idea if it has colour, but i have a thick line...:wacko::wacko:


----------



## lmm100

Sprockette im not sure decided not to track this month going off previous cycles i probably between 17 and 21!!!


Shells I've got everything crossed its a bfp for both of us.


----------



## xxshellsxx

lmm100 said:


> Sprockette im not sure decided not to track this month going off previous cycles i probably between 17 and 21!!!
> 
> 
> Shells I've got everything crossed its a bfp for both of us.

Fx for us all!! xxx


----------



## stacergirl

That would be pretty awesome if we got 2 BFPs at one time!! 

Shells- read your posts on the pg thread, those ladies seem to think you are, so I'm definitely hoping so!! Hang in there, i'm sure this wait is driving you CRAZY! 

Spock- I am taking co q-10, 600 mg 2x daily. What about you? What is your doc telling you to take it for? Egg quality as well?
See i'm so confused with the low AMH, does it mean loq egg quantity and quality, or do they just think the quality might be bad because the egg reserve is so low. I've read through a bunch of posts and get mixed answers. i've worked in the medical field and have taken anatomy/physiology so I think logically my guess would make sense but so many women are making it seem like they can't get pregnant with low AMH (which I don't think that is the case, I think you just have low quantity so if it doesn't happen soon, or you don't freeze, you could run out of eggs?). Who knows..

Well I called today to begin scheduling the reaminder of my tests (which only consists of a hysteroscopy and blood work for DH), but they are booked until the middle of April to the end of April to schedule my hysteroscopy. The lady is to call me back on Monday to schedule the procedure. Have any of you ladies had it, do you know anything about it? i'm a baby when it comes to surgical procedures so not looking forward to it...But its so frustrating that i have to wait a month or so to get one procedure done. That means ivf won't happen until May for sure. I'm feeling down, but probably due to my af being here, and i'm sure it has a lot to do with all the news I've been taking in lately. 

Hope you ladies have a good weekend...and I"m hoping for some good news on this thread too!


----------



## Spockette

Hi guys :hi:

Shells, :hugs: I bet it's not fun always hoping when AF is late only to be negative all the time. That's why I never touch pregnancy test. I'm a bit like Imm. I'll just wait and wait and do my best to try and forget about it (yeah right!) 
I've had a little looksy at your test. I can definitely see a squinter of a line but I'm not sure if there is colour. Definitely wait a couple of more days and test again. Fingers crossed :thumbup:

Stacer, thanks for that. The doc didn't actually recommend I take COq10. I just decided to take some to improve quality anyway :winkwink:. I'm not sure if I have a low Ovarian Reserve but never know. I'm only on 200mg per day so I think I'll start taking more.
Also to answer your question, I always assumed that AMH was low QUANTITY. I don't think the quality has anything to do with it. The specialists have put you on these supplements to increase the quality of any egg to make Egg Extraction more certain. For example they may extract 10 eggs. 5 may be fabulous but the other five may not be so good or they could take out 1 perfect egg but the rest not so good. I just think Low Ovarian Reserve might make conceiving naturally a little harder not so much with IVF. It only takes one egg and one sperm. It's just being able to extract a good amount of quality eggs to give you better odds of achieving a great quality embryo. Also, to allow you to possibly freeze some for any future children.
I haven't had a Hysteroscopy hon, sorry. But there are a few ladies on here and on that website who have.

https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=101.0. (You might have to trawl through a few posts)

I think you're under General Anaesthetic so you won't feel anything. A very straightforward procedure. Remember, it just means you're one step closer to having your baby in your arms :baby:
Keep us posted :thumbup: 

Xxx


----------



## xxshellsxx

Well af showed this morning. . I knew she would x but yay for a 12 day lp Thanks to vitamin b complex 100 mg. Maybe next cycle the spotting won't start so early and I'll get a true 12 day lp x


----------



## Spockette

xxshellsxx said:


> Well af showed this morning. . I knew she would x but yay for a 12 day lp Thanks to vitamin b complex 100 mg. Maybe next cycle the spotting won't start so early and I'll get a true 12 day lp x

:hugs2:

Sorry AF came hon but great news about the B6 vits. Lets hope next month you'll get better news O:)


----------



## stacergirl

Sorry shells!! But yay for the long lp! That's great!! 

Spock-thanks for your post. I'm on the same exact page as you do wanted to confirm what I was thinking was right, which it seems it is!! So thanks! I'll take a look at that link. You're so resourceful! 
Also yes I'd at least take 200 mg 2x daily, since I'm taking 600mg 2x daily. Can't remember if I told you but I'm taking dhea as well.


----------



## Spockette

stacergirl said:


> Sorry shells!! But yay for the long lp! That's great!!
> 
> Spock-thanks for your post. I'm on the same exact page as you do wanted to confirm what I was thinking was right, which it seems it is!! So thanks! I'll take a look at that link. You're so resourceful!
> Also yes I'd at least take 200 mg 2x daily, since I'm taking 600mg 2x daily. Can't remember if I told you but I'm taking dhea as well.

Thanks Stacer:thumbup:
You did mention Dhea but have no idea what it is :haha: What does it do and where can I get me some? :ninja:

Xxxxx


----------



## stacergirl

Spockette said:


> stacergirl said:
> 
> 
> Sorry shells!! But yay for the long lp! That's great!!
> 
> Spock-thanks for your post. I'm on the same exact page as you do wanted to confirm what I was thinking was right, which it seems it is!! So thanks! I'll take a look at that link. You're so resourceful!
> Also yes I'd at least take 200 mg 2x daily, since I'm taking 600mg 2x daily. Can't remember if I told you but I'm taking dhea as well.
> 
> Thanks Stacer:thumbup:
> You did mention Dhea but have no idea what it is :haha: What does it do and where can I get me some? :ninja:
> 
> XxxxxClick to expand...

I believe dhea does the same as co q-10, he recommended the two together. I take 25 mg of dhea 3x daily. My doc says you have nothing to use taking them. I haven't heard if they're are any side effects for eith, but they're both vitamins so I assume should be fine. I got my dhea at cvs, so you should be able to get it anywhere! Good luck!


----------



## Spockette

stacergirl said:


> Spockette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stacergirl said:
> 
> 
> Sorry shells!! But yay for the long lp! That's great!!
> 
> Spock-thanks for your post. I'm on the same exact page as you do wanted to confirm what I was thinking was right, which it seems it is!! So thanks! I'll take a look at that link. You're so resourceful!
> Also yes I'd at least take 200 mg 2x daily, since I'm taking 600mg 2x daily. Can't remember if I told you but I'm taking dhea as well.
> 
> Thanks Stacer:thumbup:
> You did mention Dhea but have no idea what it is :haha: What does it do and where can I get me some? :ninja:
> 
> XxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I believe dhea does the same as co q-10, he recommended the two together. I take 25 mg of dhea 3x daily. My doc says you have nothing to use taking them. I haven't heard if they're are any side effects for eith, but they're both vitamins so I assume should be fine. I got my dhea at cvs, so you should be able to get it anywhere! Good luck!Click to expand...

Thanks hon :thumbup:


----------



## lmm100

Hi ladies i finally tested it said pregnant 2-3 im so scared after my mc i keep thinking it can't be right i just hope and pray its a sticky bean im trying to get a docs appointment today hoping they will test my levels I've still got no symptom apart from the odd stomach ache i feel completely normal which really worries me i suppose only time will tell. Its strange we only dtd 3 times this cycle with being ill so i had just wrote this one off it just goes to show the time you least expect it.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Congratulations!!!xxx


----------



## Spockette

lmm100 said:


> Hi ladies i finally tested it said pregnant 2-3 im so scared after my mc i keep thinking it can't be right i just hope and pray its a sticky bean im trying to get a docs appointment today hoping they will test my levels I've still got no symptom apart from the odd stomach ache i feel completely normal which really worries me i suppose only time will tell. Its strange we only dtd 3 times this cycle with being ill so i had just wrote this one off it just goes to show the time you least expect it.

Imm, that's fantastic news hon. :happydance: I am so chuffed for you!! Congratulations!!!:yipee: Please do not worry about the 'what ifs' (even though it must be quite hard not to). Relax and enjoy the next 9 months......:dance:


----------



## stacergirl

Omg imm, congratulations!!!! That's so exciting! Don't stress about the symptoms, everyone is different and it's still very early! Hope the soc appt goes well!!


----------



## lmm100

Thanks girls the doc is sending me for a scan next wk just to be sure all ok fingers crossed for a sticky bean. Hopefully im the start of the luck for us all and your bfps come soon.


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies! Looks like this thread is starting to get some bfps! Woohoo! Hoping for more. 

I was finally able to schedule my hysterscopy and even though they told me it wouldnt probably happen until mid to late April, scheduled for next Tuesday. Eek! I'm
Excited I don't have to wait but nervous at the same time. But I'm sure it will be fine. I'm on birth control pills now, I assume so I'm not pregnant when they do my procedure?


----------



## Spockette

Imm, that's great news hon :thumbup: Let us know how it goes at the scan and hopefully we'll all see you in First Trimester :happydance:

Stacer, next Tuesday???! Bloody brilliant. The sooner it's done the sooner everything else can follow. Remember....one step closer :winkwink: Keep us posted hon. Please don't worry about the Hysteroscopy. So many women have it done. Very routine. Xxxxxx

Me? Just waiting for Miss Flo to rear her ugly mug again. Eurrrggghh..... :hissy:


----------



## xxshellsxx

lmm thats great news about the scan!! so quick! x

Stacergirl - Thats also great news to come so quickly!! Let us know how that goes please x

Sprockette - i hope she doesn't show for 9 months :winkwink: x

I also got my FS appointment through yesterday and i go 2 weeks today :happydance: So i'm hoping they will add me to a list for HSG or lap and dye! When i rang to chase up the appointment she told me my progesterone level on my monitored cycle was fab.. i know i called my dr and got the result as you didn't bother to ring me :dohh: She also said 'so you don't need pills' meaning clomid or progesterone... erm... i beg to differ love!

I'm so pissed off today, another forum i use someone has questioned my journey and almost but not quite called me a liar! i'm sooo mad about it and i shouldn't be! i shouldn't let small minded people get to me but with AF and hormones...but i did :cry: 

I know i shouldn't have a diagnosis of 'unexplained' since i haven't had all the invasive testing done... but FS is dreadful and thats what i've been given, i've saw him write it on my notes in front of me! I had to explain my reasons for not having it done til now.. i don't have to explain myself to anyone but when i was with my ex he had azoospermia (as i now know it's called) and i didn't ovulate regularly... straight on the ICSI waiting list we went! So no need to for these tests to be done as there was no point!.... how dare anyone question what i've been through :growlmad:

Sorry for the rant xx 

(Oh and if you happen to on this forum as well and reading this... do one!)


----------



## Spockette

xxshellsxx said:


> lmm thats great news about the scan!! so quick! x
> 
> Stacergirl - Thats also great news to come so quickly!! Let us know how that goes please x
> 
> Sprockette - i hope she doesn't show for 9 months :winkwink: x
> 
> I also got my FS appointment through yesterday and i go 2 weeks today :happydance: So i'm hoping they will add me to a list for HSG or lap and dye! When i rang to chase up the appointment she told me my progesterone level on my monitored cycle was fab.. i know i called my dr and got the result as you didn't bother to ring me :dohh: She also said 'so you don't need pills' meaning clomid or progesterone... erm... i beg to differ love!
> 
> I'm so pissed off today, another forum i use someone has questioned my journey and almost but not quite called me a liar! i'm sooo mad about it and i shouldn't be! i shouldn't let small minded people get to me but with AF and hormones...but i did :cry:
> 
> I know i shouldn't have a diagnosis of 'unexplained' since i haven't had all the invasive testing done... but FS is dreadful and thats what i've been given, i've saw him write it on my notes in front of me! I had to explain my reasons for not having it done til now.. i don't have to explain myself to anyone but when i was with my ex he had azoospermia (as i now know it's called) and i didn't ovulate regularly... straight on the ICSI waiting list we went! So no need to for these tests to be done as there was no point!.... how dare anyone question what i've been through :growlmad:
> 
> Sorry for the rant xx
> 
> (Oh and if you happen to on this forum as well and reading this... do one!)

:hugs: Shells....

Do you mean to tell me someone actually questioned the fact that you shouldn't be 'Unexplained' because you haven't had all the invasive tests?? You're kidding me?? That's bang out of order!! Everyone should be supporting each other not questioning what one person has or hasn't got and to be honest hon and TO EVERYONE ELSE WHO IS READING THIS 'Unexplained' is just that, tests or no tests!
Shells please don't feel you have to explain to us or anyone else for that matter. You are going through a tough enough time without others making you feel even worse. 
Just remember that the 'unexplained' written below will soon turn to a :bfp:
So pleased you got the FS appointment really soon and fab news on the Prog level :thumbup: I want you to get that BFP!!

As always, keep us posted hon

Xxxxx


----------



## xxshellsxx

Yep I was questioned over why my testing hasn't been done til now if I'm 12 years ttc. I was livid absolutely livid! It was as if I was lying about what I've been through in the past because those invasive tests hadn't been done. I would loved to have had them done years ago and know what the issues were but was told there was no point. I didn't want to be trying for number 1 still at the age of 35 x


----------



## Spockette

Oh Shells.... They are knobheads!! You don't need all this stress from other people, you really don't. Don't go on that forum again!! :devil:

So tonight I order you to open a bottle of wine, have a nice meal and chill with your other half thinking of all the positive things you have in your life. 

I got my AF today so feeling a bit crappy myself and I also got my appointment for my first Fertility Appointment with the NHS on the 11th April. Might go to this appointment and see how it goes before I decide to go private. I don't have long to go...

Do you guys know what happens on my first appointment? Excited things are moving on but a teeny bit apprehensive.....:shrug:


----------



## xxshellsxx

Aww sprockette sorry AF showed :hugs:

Your first appointment is usually discussing your previous test results, ordering any you haven't had done or any retests. Talking through your history and family history of illness and such, then for me as my blood tests were fine, they ordered a follicle scan for close to O day as i knew when i O'd i could go the day before, I also had a progesterone test done that same cycle. Good luck! xx


----------



## Spockette

xxshellsxx said:


> Aww sprockette sorry AF showed :hugs:
> 
> Your first appointment is usually discussing your previous test results, ordering any you haven't had done or any retests. Talking through your history and family history of illness and such, then for me as my blood tests were fine, they ordered a follicle scan for close to O day as i knew when i O'd i could go the day before, I also had a progesterone test done that same cycle. Good luck! xx

Thanks hon. You're a star xxxx


----------



## stacergirl

Shells, ppl are so inconsiderate. Don't pay no mind to them. Everyone is at their own pace and all that matters is that now your getting the tests done! 

Im so excited you ladies are getting to your first fs appointments! I hope you get some answers! The first appointment is usually a consult but they might also order labs tests and do a vaginal u/s. best of luck at your first appointment! 

Thanks ladies I'll keep you posted. Im going in for pre op appr today, this is all happening so quick! Definitely good but so much to take in!!


----------



## Spockette

Hi girls :hi:

Well AF is here :cry: Had my usual cry, foot stamping and shouting but now I feel a little better! The good news is that the B6 has reduced the spotting and extended my LP by a day so it does work. :yipee:

Hope you're all good girls??

Xxxxx


----------



## stacergirl

Awe Spock, bummer!!! Sorry to hear Af arrived. Glad b6 is working though! 

Nothing new to report, just waiting for hysterscopy on Tuesday. I'll tell you it has been so nice to have stopped trying so hard!! But if ivf doesn't work I'm sure I'll be devastated! 

Have a good weekend!!


----------



## Spockette

Hi girlies :hi:

Just dropping in to see how we are all doing?

Stacer, I know it's your Hysteroscopy today and just wanted to wish you well. Let us know how it goes hon :thumbup:

Shells, how you getting on?

Imm, how's the pregnancy going? Have you had a scan?

As for me, AF is coming to an end so onto the 14th month of TTC :wacko:
I've also got my appointment with the Fertility Consultant at the hospital on the 11th April and have also booked privately for the 26th April. We'll see what happens :winkwink:


----------



## stacergirl

Hi Spock, thanks for remembering! The procedure went well. Was pretty nervous but it was so fast and haven't been in pain at all. Bleeding a little but nothing that I'm concerned about. They said my uterus looks great so they did a biopsy and I'll know the results in about 5 days and then determine what to do from there! Was hoping to have the final ivf appt bf dh leaves for 2 weeks in April but doesn't look like that will happen so I don't think ivf will happen until may-but that's just a guess. 

I'm hoping the 14th cycle is the lucky one for you!!! But great that you have your spots to fall back on. The 11th of April isn't too far away do that's great and it will be perfect timing if they do want to start testing and such. 

Imm-hope your doing great! 

Shells-how are you hun? Hope you're getting along ok!!! I know your going through a rough patch right now so I'm hoping things are starting to look up!!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Hey girls x on my phone so sorry if any typos lol 

Stacergirl glad it went well today and all is looking good. Hope the biopsy results come back good too... fx! 

Sprockette the 11th will soon be here hope you get some answers soon.

Afm... I got my positive opk a day early! Think the extra days last cycle put me out by a day so tomorrow will be o day as they are already turning negative by tonight. So the tww begins again lol x hope your all doing ok x


----------



## lmm100

Hi girls how are you all?

I had my scan yesterday they said everything looked fine for a TWIN pregnancy at this stage i can't tell you the shock still can't believe it. I've got another scan in a few wks hopefully they will be able to see more. We are trying not to get to excited you just never know what's round the corner im hoping all will be ok.

I see your all busy with appointments too I've got everything crossed for you all.


----------



## xxshellsxx

oh lmm wow that's amazing!! congratulations xxx Hope everything goes smoothly and you can soon relax and enjoy being PG xx


----------



## Spockette

Hey girls... :wave:

Stacer, so glad the Hyst went well!! Hopefully the results will be here soon and you can get onto the IVF. Really excited for you hon! :happydance:

Shells, good luck with the TWW. It's always such an anxious time but I've got everything crossed. :hugs:

Imm that's bloody awesome news :cloud9: Im so pleased for you!! Please keep us posted on your progress. 

Until next time girls.......... :coffee:
Xxxxxx


----------



## stacergirl

Imm-how would you feel about twins?? That's amazing! And this was all a natural cycle or were you on meds? Super excited for you!! 

I just called today and apparently I'll have at least 2 more cycles before I can even schedule for final ivf appointment. So that's putting us to probably June before we even start. A little annoying but probably a good thing because with my sisters wedding in may I'm super stressed out and such. Although I will be hating the wait these next two cycles-luckily I have short cycles though so shouldn't be more that 50-55 days. I guess I'll just focus on getting in shape and healthy until then. I probable won't be posting much in the meanwhile just bc there won't be much to update but will be Rooting for all of you ladies! Fx!!


----------



## bluebird

Hello ladies!!! I just read through this whole thread, can I please please please join???

I definitely have something wierd going on with my LP and am just in the beginning stages of figuring out whats up. So any advice or suggestion you have are very welcome :)

So in a nutshell, I have had perfect 27 day cycles since my MC in November but the problem is this: I have positive OPKs on CD 20-21 and then start AF on CD 27. 6 day LP yikes!!! I went to 2 Drs this week and they both told me that its not possible to have a 6 day LP and that I am O'ing on or around CD 13.
But in my non-professional brain I am thinking 'how is this possible if I have negative OPKs up until CD 20??' And I am using 2 different OPKs, Wondfo and the Clearblue Fertility Monitor, so I know it's not an error....

I have a day 21 test scheduled for April 11th so we will see! 

Anyway, after reading through this thread it looks like B vitamins have been helpful. Also, I am going to start temping so I can find out if I am actually O'ing at all and not just getting a late LH surge. 

Has anyone here ever been told they have a 'weak' ovulation and that's why their LP is shorter than normal??


----------



## Spockette

Hi bluebird :hi: and a huge welcome to you :friends:

Of course you can join. The more, the merrier but in all honesty, we all wish you didn't have to join this part of the forum :nope:
First i would like to say how sorry i am about your loss. that truly sucks :cry: It definitely sounds like you have a similar issue to what I had at one point. I used to ovulate very late in my cycle (on day 18 or 19) and them my AF would arrive on Cycle Day 26/27 in the form of a few days of spotting first. I did mention this to my GP and she absolutely flat out refused to believe that I was ovulating when I said I was. She told me that my test stick and Clear Blue Fertility Monitor are incorrect and I should throw them out :wacko: I also had CD3 and CD21 tests done and they were absolutely fine :thumbup: which made it even more confusing.
Anyway, I now take B6 which has now extended my LP by a day and the spotting has gone. I have never been told that I have a weak ovulation because its so difficult trying to get the professionals to believe that it is actually a problem! 
I think your issue may be Progesterone hon. You might be very low on that but do not panic. Very easily fixed and will explain why you had your miscarriage :hugs: 
Hope you get all the answers on the 11th April. Please let us know how you get on. I also have an appointment on that day so will update then. :coffee:

Xxxxxxxxxx :winkwink:


----------



## bluebird

Thanks spockette!!! I really hope it is just low progesterone and we can fix it with a pill. It's so crazy that these Drs don't believe us!
Just out of curiosity, have you ever had a day 3 test? I have one scheduled for next month as well


----------



## Spockette

I sure have. That was to test my FSH (Follicle Stimulating Hormone), Thyroid and Blood Count. All came back fine. It's great that they are testing you on both days.

Xxxxxx


----------



## xxshellsxx

well i'm back from fs (and shopping lol) they are really pleased with everything... no problems at all. Saw a different FS this time and she actually said she's not worried about ENDO as a problem, she said if it there it's minimal! Erm... ok :dohh: however... i'm being scheduled for a HSG :happydance: FINALLY!!!! (i'm sure i won't be dancin after i've had it done lol) I asked about AMH level and she said they don't do that on the NHS and she said i won't need to pay private for it as it would be a waste of money with FSH levels of 4.6... she said for my age that is fantastic and would have expected it to be higher! they will only do the lap and dye if my tubes look blocked... i'll argue that one if i have to lol but basically has said if all comes back clear on HSG then there is nothing else they can do for me and i'll have to pay private for IUI or IVF (i knew this and again... i will argue that one if it comes to it!). Also asked about the spotting and she wasn't worried about that either! :doh: 

So yay for HSG - but if that is clear then FS is done with me basically... lets hope for a miracle girls or i'll be left to my own devices in a few months x


----------



## bluebird

Spockette said:


> Hi bluebird :hi: and a huge welcome to you :friends:
> 
> Of course you can join. The more, the merrier but in all honesty, we all wish you didn't have to join this part of the forum :nope:
> First i would like to say how sorry i am about your loss. that truly sucks :cry: It definitely sounds like you have a similar issue to what I had at one point. I used to ovulate very late in my cycle (on day 18 or 19) and them my AF would arrive on Cycle Day 26/27 in the form of a few days of spotting first. I did mention this to my GP and she absolutely flat out refused to believe that I was ovulating when I said I was. She told me that my test stick and Clear Blue Fertility Monitor are incorrect and I should throw them out :wacko: I also had CD3 and CD21 tests done and they were absolutely fine :thumbup: which made it even more confusing.
> Anyway, I now take B6 which has now extended my LP by a day and the spotting has gone. I have never been told that I have a weak ovulation because its so difficult trying to get the professionals to believe that it is actually a problem!
> I think your issue may be Progesterone hon. You might be very low on that but do not panic. Very easily fixed and will explain why you had your miscarriage :hugs:
> Hope you get all the answers on the 11th April. Please let us know how you get on. I also have an appointment on that day so will update then. :coffee:
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxx :winkwink:

Hi!! 
Another quick question- I had a CD 11 ultrasound done yesterday, it showed I had 3 follicles around 10mm on my right ovary and just a little follicle (6mm?) on the left. So I am definitley NOT going to O on day 13! 
Have you ever had a CD 10/11/12 ultrasound? Just curious as I have nothing to compare with to know if my results are normal or not???:shrug:


----------



## xxshellsxx

I usually O on CD13 and had a CD12 ultrasound 2 cycles ago with 1 follicle on the left ovary of 20mm - i think between 18-23 mm is considered the norm x


----------



## stacergirl

Shells-glad your appt went well! Glad you're getting the HSG done. The good news is if they are slightly blocked and the HSG clears it out then the chances of conceiving are higher the first couple months after that. The procedure will be fine, just remember to breathe. It will only take about 10 min max. I hope you get more answers and better good news! 

Bluebird-yep 18mm is pretty normal for follies. Good luck!! 

Got the dreaded call today that a good friend of mine is pregnant. Ruined by day. I'm super upset, just bc im in waiting mode and not moving along mode do I have nothing to keep my hopes up for my BFP right now. Then I log ob Facebook and another pregnant announcement. I'm just going to take today and be sad and feel sorry for myself and then get over it-if that's possible!!


----------



## Spockette

Hello my cherubs :hi:

Shells, really pleased they've booked you in for a HSG and also the Endo is nothing severe. At least things are moving in the right direction for you. Can I just say that I thought that if the HSG is clear they would put you on Clomid? Sometimes they prescribe this even if someone is ovulating just to ensure that the eggs mature and ripen to perfection! Your FSH is brilliant. My one came at 8.7! Keep us posted on your progress.

Bluebird, I've never had a scan on those days. In fact, I haven't had a scan at all :haha: If the follicles can be seen, then surely that means you will ovulate two or three days later?? Or am I chatting crap :wacko: Did they not say anything at the scan?

Stacer :hugs:
I know what you mean when you hear about others being pregnant. It really gets you down. I have my little girl but I still feel awful when I hear of someone being pregnant. I know you're having to wait and that's the worst but you're not wasting this time. You're still :sex: You never know what can happen. A low ovarian reserve doesn't mean you wont be able to conceive naturally. Just enjoy :sex: and see how it goes hon :flower:

As for me....waiting to ovulate........having :sex:......The usual. Feel like its Groundhog Day.....:dohh:

Xxxx


----------



## xxshellsxx

hey sprockette - i want clomid, but they won't give it to me :cry: I think once i've had this done i will ask to transferred to the the other bigger hospital in the main town - i've heard better things about their FS and maybe they can give me a second opinion... i might even ring them and ask advice (i rang them when i was initially told i couldn't go to THIS FS by my GP) they were really lovely and told me my GP was wrong... maybe they will say the same about my FS - i mean i haven't seen the same DR twice! I wonder if my FSH levels are still good for my age as i didn't ovulate regularly when i was younger... maybe they have been saving up lol x


----------



## bluebird

xxshellsxx said:


> I usually O on CD13 and had a CD12 ultrasound 2 cycles ago with 1 follicle on the left ovary of 20mm - i think between 18-23 mm is considered the norm x

That makes sense.... so if I was in fact Oing on day 13 like my Dr. insisted I must be :haha: then we would have seen a much larger follicle, something in the 18-23mm range. And I had 3 that were around 10mm, so nothing even dominant yet....

I hope she believes me now about this LPD issue!!!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Are they taking you back in for another scan nearer when YOU think you Ovulate? x are you using opk's to pinpoint it?x


----------



## bluebird

xxshellsxx said:


> Are they taking you back in for another scan nearer when YOU think you Ovulate? x are you using opk's to pinpoint it?x

No I don't have any other scans scheduled, just a day 21 test scheduled for next week. Which I assume will show that I am not Oing on day 13.... Just one more piece of evidence for the Dr. :) And yes I am using OPKs and charting to determine when I am actually Oing. Hopefully with all these tests my Dr will believe me, I know it's wierd but I swear I have a 6 day LP! It's like I am a lawyer gathering a bunch of evidence for the judge hahaha!


----------



## Spockette

bluebird said:


> xxshellsxx said:
> 
> 
> Are they taking you back in for another scan nearer when YOU think you Ovulate? x are you using opk's to pinpoint it?x
> 
> No I don't have any other scans scheduled, just a day 21 test scheduled for next week. Which I assume will show that I am not Oing on day 13.... Just one more piece of evidence for the Dr. :) And yes I am using OPKs and charting to determine when I am actually Oing. Hopefully with all these tests my Dr will believe me, I know it's wierd but I swear I have a 6 day LP! It's like I am a lawyer gathering a bunch of evidence for the judge hahaha!Click to expand...

Bluebird, doctors reeeeeeaaaly do not have a clue. My doctor INSISTED that there was no way I could ovulate on Day 18/19. 'It is not physiologically possible'. Her words - Not mine!! I have an appointment next week with a FS and I will ensure they listen to what I have to say.


----------



## bluebird

Spockette- so true! Let us know how the appointment goes, I'm really curious to see what your FS says as you and I are so similar in our situation. I am meeting with my Dr. on Thursday when I get my day 21 test done, she was supposedly going to consult with an RE about my issue and have some feedback for me. So I will let you know what she says, we will get to the bottom of this!! 
And yeah I would totally insist on getting the answers you need. Over the last couple months I've found that my Drs are much more responsive when I 'insist' that these problems are happening and they are in fact PROBLEMS. :) 
What CD are you on, btw? I'm on 14


----------



## xxshellsxx

I _*THINK*_ i have my HSG appointment come through for 25th June! It doesn't say that's what it is... but it's the only thing i'm expecting?? Those who have had it done was it done in the normal clinic (which is our maternity unit ultrasound block?) ??


----------



## Spockette

bluebird said:


> Spockette- so true! Let us know how the appointment goes, I'm really curious to see what your FS says as you and I are so similar in our situation. I am meeting with my Dr. on Thursday when I get my day 21 test done, she was supposedly going to consult with an RE about my issue and have some feedback for me. So I will let you know what she says, we will get to the bottom of this!!
> And yeah I would totally insist on getting the answers you need. Over the last couple months I've found that my Drs are much more responsive when I 'insist' that these problems are happening and they are in fact PROBLEMS. :)
> What CD are you on, btw? I'm on 14

I'm on CD 15 so our timing is pretty similar. I'm not doing OPKs or temping at all so I have no idea when I am likely to ovulate but in the past when I have been checking it has usually been on CD 18/19. I will definitely let you know what is said next week. To be honest, I think my 'keep calm' approach is really starting to wear thin. I am more than likely to blow my top if I don't get the answers I want. By answers I mean 'yes you do have an issue and we will do all we can to see it right' :growlmad:

Shells, I'm glad you got the appointment through for the HSG but I was under the assumption that the HSG has to be done between the days of when your period ends and ovulation to ensure you're not pregnant and you would actually have to call up and arrange it yourself as soon as your period ends. Don't quote me on this but this is what I have read other ladies do. I also assumed that all X-rays were done away from maternity but I think it depends on the clinic or hospital :hugs:

Xxxx


----------



## xxshellsxx

thats what i thought to, but she just said i'm not to have unprotected sex the month i get the appointment :shrug:

I think i'll have to call them at some point and see what's what... my FS are useless x


----------



## xxshellsxx

well AF arrived this morning - 9 day LP!! I've had it with my FS, i've rang the other hospital and left a message for a call back - i want a second opinion! x


----------



## Spockette

xxshellsxx said:


> well AF arrived this morning - 9 day LP!! I've had it with my FS, i've rang the other hospital and left a message for a call back - i want a second opinion! x

:hugs: I hate that :witch:

Hon, if you're not happy with your FS then definitely ask for a second opinion. I think most of them are pretty useless. Good luck and keep in touch :thumbup:


----------



## xxshellsxx

hey hun, i got my second opinion over the phone lol basically i'm going through with the HSG with current FS and then i'm transferring to the new one, they said my cycles are 'not typically normal' cycles... which says to me they at least understand that it's not right! lol They have said they will accept me, but it will take a month or 2 after my HSG to get all the info across x


----------



## stacergirl

Shells, I'm so glad you got your HSG scheduled and a second opinion. When I did my HSG they did it at a hospital in outpatient radiology. But if your facility is equipped to do it there then that's good. Also I called cd 1 to have it scheduled cd 5-10 I think. it's a simple procedure! You will do great. 

Spock-I know what you mean about your keeping cal approach running thin! Hang in there! Hope this is your cycle!!


----------



## Spockette

Shells, that's really promising. At least the 2nd FS is taking notice of what you're saying. Fingers crossed something can be done. Just keep :sex: until your HSG. I honestly have a good feeling about you :winkwink:

Stacer, how you doing hon? I know it's a waiting game for you at the moment but hope you're doing ok with everything?
I'm hanging in there as we all are but I go through stages of emotions, I get AF and spend two days crying and being miserable. Then I pull myself together and feel optimistic about the next month. I try to forget that I am TTC and try very hard to just enjoy having fun. Then after ovulation I am on knicker watch and try to believe I am having certain symptoms. Then :witch: shows up. Game over :cry: :growlmad: 
Its so draining........ But I know you girls completely understand :hugs:

Bring on the :bfp:


----------



## stacergirl

Thanks Spock, I'm doing ok. Got the 3rd preg announcement of the week, frustrating! I e never had a positive preg test in my life!! Argh!! I totally understand how you feel though! But honestly I havent been monitoring or anything. I was on bcp for 7 days this cycle so I don't even know if I've ovulated!! They're saying I still need cd3 blood but I feel like I've done that before. Hopefully when I get the results of my biopsy I can ask. I hate that everything is over the phone, don't you?? I want to just see my chart!! Lol

I'm also trying to enjoy not being preg and having kids, figure I should atleast try, but it's not always working!! Enjoy your weekend!!


----------



## Spockette

Hi my girlies :hi:

I know we're all in limbo at the moment. TTCing and waiting for appointments but I thought I would update you on my appointment today with the Fertility Team on the NHS. 
Soooooo, I went to see the Fertility Nurse and was done from there in half an hour :wacko: I'm kind of gutted as I thought I might be able to provide more info and get asked loooooooads of questions. Nada. I just had to have blood tests for HIV, Hep B, Hep C and swabs for Chlamidya and Gonorrhoea (lovely :blush: ) The only good thing is that I am booked in for a HSG and Ultrasound. But that could take ages. Not sure i can wait that long so may go private. Grrrrr.....:growlmad: It's the most frustrating thing in the world!! But you girls do already know that! :hugs:

So now I'm waiting for my private consultation and Ultrasound on the 26th April so will definitely let you girls know how it goes. Sorry I couldn't report back with more info today. Thought I might have some fab info to share with you :dohh:

Hope you ladies are cool?? Hope we're still :sex: ???

Xxx


----------



## xxshellsxx

sorry you didn't get any answers spockette :( that sucks!! Hope you get more answers at your private appointment :thumbup: xx


----------



## Spockette

xxshellsxx said:


> sorry you didn't get any answers spockette :( that sucks!! Hope you get more answers at your private appointment :thumbup: xx


Thanks hon. :winkwink: Will update then. Hope you're well?

Xxxxxxx


----------



## stacergirl

Ugh Spock so sorry! I can understand how annoyed you must be right now. This waiting game is the pits and just when you think you're goin to get answers, you don't! I think you're definitely smart in having a back up plan and kind of going to both at this point. I really hope you get those tests done soon!! Thanks for updating us!! 

I finally got Af, then I called my doc to get results from my biopsy since I hadn't heard anything. The results were negative so that's great. And she says I can get my day 2/3 blood work done next cycle AND schedule my final ivf that cycle as well instead of waiting til the next cycle! So that means I could be getting started in may rather than waiting! I'm excited and nervous and scared at the same time!! Eek! 

Shells-hope you're doing well!! When are you going to the new fs? After your HSG or before?


----------



## Spockette

Hi Stace :wave:

Eeeeeek, I can't believe that next month you will be on the road to IVF!!! That's bloody awesome. I'm really excited for you hon :happydance: Bring on the BFP!! I know it's such an emotional road that you will be going down and I won't even pretend to know what it's like but we will be here for you girl. We won't physically be there to hold your hand but we will be thinking about you!! 

Please keep us posted on your journey hon :happydance: xxxxx

Love to you all :cloud9:


----------



## xxshellsxx

yay stacergirl that's good news that things are moving fast for you! I wish you all the luck in the world and do keep us posted x

I'm doing ok, CD6 day 4 of soy isoflavones - they make me tired, moody and headachy.. got some twinges going on, on the left ovary side, hoping it's a good sign and not a sign i'm going to bleed again on them! Got my HSG letter today and I had to ring on CD1 to book it in within 10 days, but the chances of getting in first time are slim, so i chanced it and explained i was very spot on with 23 day cycles and that the week beginning the 6th may i would be AF free and around CD6... they only do them on monday afternoons and the 6th is a uk bank holiday, so i've had to go with 13th which is going to be around CD14ish - it will be right around O time but one washed away egg won't hurt after years of BFN if this gives me some answers x


----------



## bluebird

Hello!!
I'm sorry you didn't get any answers spockette, it feels like things move sooooooooo slowly sometimes :( 
I saw my OB yesterday after she had a consult with an RE about my wierdo cycles (O day 21 and AF day 27). When I saw her a couple weeks ago, she told me that there was no way this was happening, I had to be Oing on day 13 and a LPD doesn't exist, the OPKs are wrong, etc. Well according to the RE, OPKs are pretty accurate and if this has happened to me 3 months in a row, then I am one of those cases where it actually does exist and it's a problem. So finally she believes me!!!!! 
I had my day 21 test done today, but here's the kicker- according to OPKs and charting I Oed a couple days earlier this cycle on day 19. So I'm not really sure what that progesterone test is going to show???
I have a phone consult with my OB next Thursday to go over the results and she is going to prescribe me progesterone pills for next cycle. She said to start them on cd 10, but aren't you supposed to start them after you O? I seem to remember that they will actually prevent you from Oing.... Anyway, we are going to try this for 3 months because it could be a quick fix and won't be considered a fertility treatment (so insurance won't go bananas on me). And then I can decided if I want to head to the RE.
I hope this works. I'm just worried that I am not making healthy eggs though and that's the underlying cause of my LPD :( any thoughts on that??
You ladies are amazing, I hope we all get our BFPs very soon!!!


----------



## stacergirl

Thanks ladies! 

Shells-hoping the twinges are a good sign too! Keep us posted on the HSG! I think the test is definitely worth it! 

Bluebird-glad someone is finally believing you And they're prescribing progesterone. I don't know much about it so I can't offer advice. However in regards to quality of eggs, my doc has be on 600mg co q 10 twice daily and 20 mg of dhea three times daily. He says studied have been shown that taking these can improve egg quality. So you could ask about whether you should start taking these or take them yourself, they're vitamins and my doc says it can't hurt. I don't know if short lp means the quality would be bad though. Good luck!!


----------



## Spockette

Hi girlies :hi:

Shells, lets hope the Soy is working this time. I have heard its a natural clomid so fingers crossed. Really pleased the HSG is booked. At least you don't have to wait until June. Just don't read about the procedure on Google as it will drive you insane. I have and I haven't even got my appointment in :wacko:

Bluebird, what is it with this professionals?? WHY DON'T THEY BELIEVE US. Errr.....hello....We do know what our own bodies are telling us. Grrrrr. :growlmad: I'm so glad the RE is actually sitting up and taking notice. 
Now about the Day 21 blood test. This should only be done on day 21 if you have a classic 28 day cycle and you supposedly ovulate on the CD 14. As you, and plenty of other women ovulate on different days you should always have the progesterone blood test 7 days after you ovulate. Obviously for you, me and the other ladies on this thread this is where the problem lies. We don't have a 14 day luteal phase to play with. Therefore, it's best to do the progesterone test *7 Days* before your AF begins. Depending on your result I would definitely speak to your RE again. 
You're absolutely right about the progesterone. It's what is found in some birth control pills to stop you getting pregnant, therefore I would double check this with your RE. In terms of egg quality, this is a question that I always think about it especially as I'm getting older but have you had an FSH blood test? I think that's an indicator of egg quality. A short Luteal Phase doesn't mean your eggs are bad though. I agree with Stace, you can take some supplements such as COQ 10 which might help longer term if you want to increase quality. Best of luck hon and keep us posted :thumbup:

As for me AF has reared her ugly head :hissy:

Xx


----------



## Spockette

Hey girls :howdy:

Hope everyone is well?

Just wanted to let you know that my HSG is booked for 24th April :help:
Can't believe it's come so quick. Really pleased that it has but oh so scary ](*,)

I've also rearranged my private appointment for the 10th May now because hubby couldn't make the other one.

Will keep you posted xxxx :thumbup:


----------



## stacergirl

Spock, that's great that the appt is coming up so soon!! definitely keep us posted on how everything goes! Hoping those tubes need just a little cleaning out for you to get your BFP!! 

Afm just hanging out waiting for cd1 of next cycle! Dh is gone right now so can't keep busy eith bding anyway!


----------



## Spockette

Hi Stace,

Shame hubby isn't around to :sex:but at least you're a step closer to IVF.

I wonder if all us girls will be pregnant at the same time?? :happydance: I hope so.

Xxxxx


----------



## xxshellsxx

Wow that came through quick!! lol you'll be able to tell me how it really is! lol x Here's hoping we're all pg at the same time :thumbup: x


----------



## Spockette

I know, can't believe it. I thought it might take me at least a couple of months to get an appoitment. Not thrilled about the procedure but so looking forward to getting it done so I have some answers one way or another. :dance:

Will definitely let you know how it goes hon :thumbup:

Xx


----------



## stacergirl

The HSG isn't pleasant but is over in no time so you will do great! Think positive thoughts!! And imagine holding that baby in your arms and it will be over!!


----------



## xxshellsxx

stacergirl how did you feel after the HSG? I'm not worried about having it done - i know it's not going to be pleasant but how did you feel the days afterwards, bleeding? pain etc.. x


----------



## Spockette

Thanks Stacer. :thumbup:

I've read so many horror stories that its just made me think I'm going to be on that X-ray table with a horrendous amount of pain! But I've stopped reading Google and just gearing myself up for it.....

Xxxx


----------



## xxshellsxx

Spockette said:


> Hey girls :howdy:
> 
> Hope everyone is well?
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that my HSG is booked for 24th April :help:
> Can't believe it's come so quick. Really pleased that it has but oh so scary ](*,)
> 
> I've also rearranged my private appointment for the 10th May now because hubby couldn't make the other one.
> 
> Will keep you posted xxxx :thumbup:

Good luck today!!! thinking of you hope everything goes well and you breeze through it xx


----------



## Spockette

xxshellsxx said:


> Spockette said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls :howdy:
> 
> Hope everyone is well?
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that my HSG is booked for 24th April :help:
> Can't believe it's come so quick. Really pleased that it has but oh so scary ](*,)
> 
> I've also rearranged my private appointment for the 10th May now because hubby couldn't make the other one.
> 
> Will keep you posted xxxx :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck today!!! thinking of you hope everything goes well and you breeze through it xxClick to expand...


Hi hon :hi:

Thanks for thinking of me :flower:

You're never going to believe this. They called me this morning to cancel my appointment :shrug: Apparently, the consultant who was supposed to carry it out wasn't in. I am sooooooooooo gutted. I was so psyched up for it after driving myself crazy all week.... :cry:
Sorry I couldn't update you hon but you'll probably end up having it before me. I did get my appointment for my ultrasound on the 1st June via NHS but I'm booked for one privately on the 10th May. Gawd, I've got appointments coming out of my ears.... :hissy:

I hope you're ok?? :thumbup:

Stacer and Bluebird how you doing?

Xxxxx. Here's to some more waiting around :coffee:


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies-regarding the HSG I had no spotting at all, I had minor cramps but nothing major at all. I worked from home the rest of the day and was back at work the next. The doc had a hard time getting through my cervix so that Hurt a bit and then it just felt a little awkward when they make you tilt to the right and tilt to the left to get the images and see if the fluid went through The tubes, it mainly just feels like pressure. but then immediately after it was done. it goes so fast. Try not to read too much on google. Everyone's different and some ppl are more dramatic too, so try not to stress too much! If I had to have it again I wouldn't be bothered by it- especially bc it's over so fast. Keep me posted with how it goes! Also you should get results right away from the radiologist, however wait til you hear from your doctor too about the results just to confirm the findings from a fertility point of view. 

Spock-omg I can't believe they cancelled your appt!!!! Sooo very sorry!


----------



## stacergirl

Also, I drove myself to and from my appt.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Awww no spockette!!!! that sucks big time!!! Hope they don't keep you waiting too long for your rescheduled one! ultrasound will soon be here so that's good xx 

Stacergirl - i've got the day off and been told i can work from home my other working days if i can or (and i like this one best lol) i get paid for being off sick so might just take sick leave lol x


----------



## Spockette

Thanks guys. Will keep you all posted xxxx


----------



## bluebird

Hi ladies, 
Not the best news to report unfortunately :( I finally had a normal cycle- meaning I had a LP longer than 6 days- and I got my BFP over the weekend. Then I started bleeding last night so I'm afraid I've had a chemical this month. This is my 2nd miscarriage in a row. I just know something is wrong with me :(


----------



## Spockette

bluebird said:


> Hi ladies,
> Not the best news to report unfortunately :( I finally had a normal cycle- meaning I had a LP longer than 6 days- and I got my BFP over the weekend. Then I started bleeding last night so I'm afraid I've had a chemical this month. This is my 2nd miscarriage in a row. I just know something is wrong with me :(

Oh my gosh Bluebird. I am so so sorry :hugs:

I am no doctor but it really does sound like low progesterone. If you are low on progesterone the embryo will be unable to attach to the lining of your womb and then just becomes mixed with your AF. I can't imagine how heartbreaking this is and I really hope you speak to someone asap to get this seen too. It's very easily fixed so you'll get your Sticky BFP in no time xxxx


----------



## xxshellsxx

so sorry to hear your news bluebird xx


----------



## bluebird

Thanks guys, my dr started me on progesterone yesterday morning but I guess it was too late at that point :cry:


----------



## stacergirl

Sorry bluebird! At least you will have the progesterone for next cycle and hopefully that is all you need to make the bean stick! Thinking of you!


----------



## xxshellsxx

hey ladies :flower:

Just wanted to share with you something that happened this cycle.

I took Soy Isoflavones 80mg CD3-7 and i've had a true 12 day LP with NO SPOTTING!! :happydance::happydance: It's a still a BFN cycle as AF will be here as i have red blood this morning - but i'm so happy to have had a true 12 day LP. I've said all along that clomid would help me with the LP and spotting and my FS wouldn't listen... i think i've just proved my point!! HSG this month very close to O day so i won't take it this cycle - but i will be taking it again the following cycle while i wait to switch FS who might actually give me the clomid i need! Just thought i'd share in case any of you want to give it a try xx


----------



## Spockette

xxshellsxx said:


> hey ladies :flower:
> 
> Just wanted to share with you something that happened this cycle.
> 
> I took Soy Isoflavones 80mg CD3-7 and i've had a true 12 day LP with NO SPOTTING!! :happydance::happydance: It's a still a BFN cycle as AF will be here as i have red blood this morning - but i'm so happy to have had a true 12 day LP. I've said all along that clomid would help me with the LP and spotting and my FS wouldn't listen... i think i've just proved my point!! HSG this month very close to O day so i won't take it this cycle - but i will be taking it again the following cycle while i wait to switch FS who might actually give me the clomid i need! Just thought i'd share in case any of you want to give it a try xx

:hi: my lovely,

This is bloody awesome!! I'm so pleased the Soy worked. It's is supposed to be a natural Clomid isn't it? I still don't understand why FS just don't prescribe it when you have a Short LP. It's very frustrating. 
This gives hope to many women (including myself). I am seeing the private Fertility Specialist next week and depending on what I am told I am going to give Soy a go too :happydance: 
I am so happy for you and I really think things will happen. I reckon the HSG will give you a clear path for Spermie and Eggy to meet and then it will happen. I have a good feeling about it. I can't wait for everyone of us to get our sticky BFP!!

:thumbup:


----------



## xxshellsxx

hey spockette :flower: Yes Soy is being called a natural clomid - no scientific evidence to back it up but so many success stories it's worth a try! I'm so happy with the results of this it give me knew hope! I tried Soy before and took far too high a dose for someone who O's on their own and i think i over stimulated on it as i bled from O - AF. This lower dose of 80mg has really worked and i'm so happy right now :) x Good luck next week hopefully they will give you clomid straight away and you won't have to go through with the soy xx

I have saved the document i got my info from so if you don't get clomid and do decide to give it a go i'll post it for you :) x


----------



## Spockette

xxshellsxx said:


> hey spockette :flower: Yes Soy is being called a natural clomid - no scientific evidence to back it up but so many success stories it's worth a try! I'm so happy with the results of this it give me knew hope! I tried Soy before and took far too high a dose for someone who O's on their own and i think i over stimulated on it as i bled from O - AF. This lower dose of 80mg has really worked and i'm so happy right now :) x Good luck next week hopefully they will give you clomid straight away and you won't have to go through with the soy xx
> 
> I have saved the document i got my info from so if you don't get clomid and do decide to give it a go i'll post it for you :) x

Thanks hon. The info document would be great. 

Thanks again xxxxx


----------



## bluebird

I'm so glad that soy worked for you shells!!! And hopefully the new FS will put you on clomid so it will work even better :) I tried soy a couple cycles ago and it actually made my LP shorter by a day :/ so I think I'll steer clear of it for now! 

Has anyone ever had a prolactin test?? I am having one on Friday- apparently the symptoms of high prolactin are leaky boobs, low progesterone and a short LP....


----------



## Spockette

Hi Bluebird :hi:

How you doing hon? I have never had the Prolactin test but I know leaky boobs are a big giveaway. Do you have this symptom? Really hope you get some answers :hugs:

Xxxx


----------



## xxshellsxx

Ok here's the info i have - remember this doesn't suit everyone and only take a low dose if your O'ing on your own! 80mg was perfect for me on CD3-7 x

_WHEN should you take soy?
You take Soy Isoflavones, like Clomid, on either CD 1-5, 2-6, 3-7, 4-8 or 5-9.
If you take soy Isoflavones during the later time bracket, for example CD 5-9, you shall strengthen the egg that has already started growing producing a healthier egg. The earlier in your cycle you take It, the higher your chance of releasing multiple eggs but these eggs will not be as mature as the eggs grown from taking Soy later.&#65533;
A lot of women will choose the middle cycle (3 -7) allowing time for a strong and healthy egg to develop without erasing the chance of a second egg being developed and released.

1-5 = You produce more eggs, and ovulate sooner, with a stronger ovulation.

2-6 = You produce more eggs than usual, but not as many as taking it 1-5. Eggs may be more mature, and ovulation will be slightly more strong than 1-5.

3-7 = The best of both worlds, a few more eggs, and all eggs will be strong & mature, and ovulation will be a lot stronger than 1-5.

4-8 = No more eggs will be produced, but the ones already there, will be matured alot more than usual, and ovulation will be very strong. Ovulation may only be brought forward a teeny bit.

5-9 = You'll have one very mature strong egg, from the ones you already produced on your own. Ovulation will either happen when it usually does, or a few days later, but your egg will be of great quality.

What DOSAGE should you take?
The dose is really&#65533;up to you but you should always use the lowest amount that works for you.
With Clomid the starting dose is 50mg. Soy Isoflavones are said to be half the strength of Clomid, so it makes sense for the starting dose to be 100mg.
The trouble with 100mg of soy is that the capsules tend to come as 40mg. So you have a choice of starting at 80mg or 120mg.

I would recommend that if you know that you do ovulate without taking soy then you should start with 80mg.
And if you know that you don't usually ovulate you can start with 120mg.
Some women change the dose on different days. So they may start at 120mg for the first 3 days then give an extra boost for the last 2 days with 160mg.&#65533;

Use the lowest dose possible for yourself. It is said that it takes 3months to get the full benefits of what you are taking. NEVER EXCEED 200mg/day.

_


----------



## Spockette

xxshellsxx said:


> Ok here's the info i have - remember this doesn't suit everyone and only take a low dose if your O'ing on your own! 80mg was perfect for me on CD3-7 x
> 
> _WHEN should you take soy?
> You take Soy Isoflavones, like Clomid, on either CD 1-5, 2-6, 3-7, 4-8 or 5-9.
> If you take soy Isoflavones during the later time bracket, for example CD 5-9, you shall strengthen the egg that has already started growing producing a healthier egg. The earlier in your cycle you take It, the higher your chance of releasing multiple eggs but these eggs will not be as mature as the eggs grown from taking Soy later.&#65533;
> A lot of women will choose the middle cycle (3 -7) allowing time for a strong and healthy egg to develop without erasing the chance of a second egg being developed and released.
> 
> 1-5 = You produce more eggs, and ovulate sooner, with a stronger ovulation.
> 
> 2-6 = You produce more eggs than usual, but not as many as taking it 1-5. Eggs may be more mature, and ovulation will be slightly more strong than 1-5.
> 
> 3-7 = The best of both worlds, a few more eggs, and all eggs will be strong & mature, and ovulation will be a lot stronger than 1-5.
> 
> 4-8 = No more eggs will be produced, but the ones already there, will be matured alot more than usual, and ovulation will be very strong. Ovulation may only be brought forward a teeny bit.
> 
> 5-9 = You'll have one very mature strong egg, from the ones you already produced on your own. Ovulation will either happen when it usually does, or a few days later, but your egg will be of great quality.
> 
> What DOSAGE should you take?
> The dose is really&#65533;up to you but you should always use the lowest amount that works for you.
> With Clomid the starting dose is 50mg. Soy Isoflavones are said to be half the strength of Clomid, so it makes sense for the starting dose to be 100mg.
> The trouble with 100mg of soy is that the capsules tend to come as 40mg. So you have a choice of starting at 80mg or 120mg.
> 
> I would recommend that if you know that you do ovulate without taking soy then you should start with 80mg.
> And if you know that you don't usually ovulate you can start with 120mg.
> Some women change the dose on different days. So they may start at 120mg for the first 3 days then give an extra boost for the last 2 days with 160mg.&#65533;
> 
> Use the lowest dose possible for yourself. It is said that it takes 3months to get the full benefits of what you are taking. NEVER EXCEED 200mg/day.
> 
> _

Brilliant Shells :thumbup:

Thanks for all this info. Really useful xxxx :winkwink:


----------



## bluebird

Spockette said:


> Hi Bluebird :hi:
> 
> How you doing hon? I have never had the Prolactin test but I know leaky boobs are a big giveaway. Do you have this symptom? Really hope you get some answers :hugs:
> 
> Xxxx

I do, they have been leaky since I weaned my daughter over year ago. It never occurred to me that it could by a symptom/problem!!


----------



## Bea1986

Hi Girls, i hope you don't mind me joining in with this thread.

Bluebird :hi: I have a 9 day LP and I was tested for Prolactin and it was found to be about twice its recommended level on 3 seperate occasions, my Endo has just started me on Bromocriptine to lower my levels. He said my high prolactin is the reason for my LPD and that the Bromo should sort it out so that I am able to conceive. Hope this helps.


----------



## Spockette

Bluebird, it sucks that you have this issue but at least it can be fixed :thumbup:

Hi Bea :hi:

Welcome to the Luteal Phase Defect posse!! :thumbup: Can I just asked.....Did you have leaky boobs too? Wondering if its something I have but with no leakage....... :haha:

Xxx


----------



## Bea1986

Hi Spockette :hi:
I didn't have leaky boobs at all. The only reason I found out about my high prolactin was that my gp ran various blood tests when we couldn't conceive. My main worry was my short LP and he told me that high prolactin can cause delayed or no ovulation and also low progesterone which makes your LP shorter.
I'm just starting the meds so I am hoping to see a slightly longer LP next month. 
Have you tried vit B complex or vitex?


----------



## Spockette

Bea1986 said:


> Hi Spockette :hi:
> I didn't have leaky boobs at all. The only reason I found out about my high prolactin was that my gp ran various blood tests when we couldn't conceive. My main worry was my short LP and he told me that high prolactin can cause delayed or no ovulation and also low progesterone which makes your LP shorter.
> I'm just starting the meds so I am hoping to see a slightly longer LP next month.
> Have you tried vit B complex or vitex?

Thanks hon. You see, my prog is fine and i have regular periods. :wacko:
Yes, I am on B6 which has lengthened my Luteal Phase by a day. Im on 50mg and take one a day. For some ladies it helps and others it doesn't. If you do start taking it I would start off with a low dose first :flower:

Good luck and keep us posted xxxxx


----------



## Bea1986

Hi Spockette, its good that your progesterone is fine and your periods are regular.

I have tried vit b complex for 1 month without any result, but will definitely try it again if my LP is still too short on my prolactin meds.

Good luck to you too :) xx


----------



## rocko

Sorry I haven't been too talkative in this thread but I have found the discussion interesting and have been following you ladies for awhile. I've struggled with a short LP and low progesterone. I had posted a while back concerning my spotting at 7 DPO. I had an ultrasound yesterday (1DPO) and it looks like I have a hemorrhagic cyst on my right ovary and possibly the same or a endometrioma/chocolate cyst on the left along with possible endometriosis. The doctor said this may be causing the low progesterone as it's hindering ovulation. I do get positive OPK's and EWCM along with a cycle that starts 8-10 days after the + OPK. She gave me progesterone in case ovulation is happening and I've got a follow up ultrasound in 3 weeks. Anyone else relate?


----------



## Spockette

Hi Rocko :hi:

And welcome :hugs:

I'm afraid I do not have any personal experience of what you have been diagnosed with but I am sure there are ladies on this forum who have the same issue.
I have a private appointment with the Fertility Specialist tomorrow so I will also find out if there is anything going on inside.
I really hope you get some answers you need from the specialists or from ladies on here.

Lots of love and hugs :hugs:

X


----------



## stacergirl

Spockette-good luck with your appt tomorrow! Hoping you get some answers and get moving along! 

Rocko-i can't relate to all, but I do have a short luteal phase as well as endometriosis. My doctor didn't indicate any corellation Though. however I think I ovulate on my own, so not exactly helpful! I hope the progesterone helps and your ultrasound provides more insight.

Shellz-how you doing?


----------



## Spockette

stacergirl said:


> Spockette-good luck with your appt tomorrow! Hoping you get some answers and get moving along!
> 
> Rocko-i can't relate to all, but I do have a short luteal phase as well as endometriosis. My doctor didn't indicate any corellation Though. however I think I ovulate on my own, so not exactly helpful! I hope the progesterone helps and your ultrasound provides more insight.
> 
> Shellz-how you doing?

Thanks Stace. :hugs: I will update later on.

Hope all is well with you? I think you have your HSG on Monday, don't you hon?
In case I can't get on this weekend just wanted to wish you the best. I hope everything comes back clear. Pretty sure it will but I'm more excited abut the prospect of you having a good old 'clear out' :laundry: in there so it can be easier for you to conceive :winkwink: Let us know how it goes.... 

Shells and Bluebird, I hope you're well? Xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

hey girls :flower:

spockette - i hope your appointment today goes well!! Please let us know how it goes :thumbup:

stacergirl - any news on your HSG rescheduled appointment?

Rocko - sorry i don't have experience with that either - all my tests have come back 'normal' x

My HSG is on Monday... and all i can say is i hope it's not as painful as my mum's hysteroscopy yesterday (similar to HSG but with a camera instead of x-ray) :cry: Mum had an urgent appointment with gynae with suspected cancer, and had this done - they had to stop it was so painful bless her - thank god - all they found during the time they had was a polyp :thumbup: She's going in under general to have a proper look and remove it. I will admit she is a wimp when it comes to pain, but i'm so hoping that the HSG is nothing like this as i'm now a little worried about going in. Mum said in in hindsight i shouldn't have come with her - but noway was i letting her go through that alone, she's my mum, my best friend and i'd do anything for her.

On a lighter note - we did laugh about me getting to see my first home :haha:


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies! I didn't need to get my hsg rescheduled, I already had it done in oct. I too had the hysterscopy but they put me under for that...which I would recommend. I had my final ivf appt yesterday and found out I'll be starting injections, monitoring then full blown ivf at the end of may when Af comes next. Pretty excited and nervous. But when I was there yesterday they did a trial egg transfer just for practice before the real deal. It's very similar to the HSG, and trust me it wasn't bad. The only difference between the trial transfer and the HSG was that they didn't use fluid to check fr blocked tubes. But honestly, it's over before you know it. So just lay there, breathe and try to think happy thoughts! 

Shells-yeah prob wasn't a good idea for you to go there with her for the hysterscopy! However I think the hudteroscopy is worse because once they get the cstheter in for the HSG they just push fluid and they you're done. The hysterscopy requires them to look around and probably takes a little longer. Hope your mom is okay! Let us know how it goes. Don't stress too much!! 

Spock-good luck today!


----------



## Spockette

Hey girlies :dance: I'm baaaaaaacck :thumbup:

Aww Shells, sorry to hear what your mum had to go through but I'm very pleased it was just a polyp. Glad they're getting that sucker removed. So sorry your mum was in pain but I think the Hysteroscopy is very different to a HSG. The HSG takes about 5 minutes and the other takes a bit longer. Plus it's a different procedure. You'll be fine hon. I've heard it goes real quick and just think that it can clear tubes and probably make you conceive :happydance:

Stacer, that's amazing hon. I'm so pleased for you.... Please let us know how you are getting on throughout the process. It's so exciting :happydance:

As for me, I had my private appointment which also included an ultrasound. The ultrasound itself showed that I had a 2cm Endo Cyst on my left ovary which could mean scarring. She wasn't too worried about it but there is also a chance that the scarring could be elsewhere too. i.e. Fallopian Tube. Luckily it wasn't on my other ovary. In fact she said that she saw 6/7 follicles there and also my uterine lining was very good. I ovulated. Everything else was fine.

I had a discussion with her after and she recommended I get the HSG /Hycosy done just to be sure about the tubes (which im going to do for sure). She also recommended I get the blood test CA125 to check the level of Endometriosis in my system. She also mentioned about the AMH too but I'm going to see if my other tests come back clear first. I mentioned the short luteal phase but she didn't seem worried about it as my Prog and uterine lining is fine but she did say I could possibly take some Natural Prog for after I ovulate which I might look in to.
As I'm going through secondary infertility she didn't seem concerned. She said she had many ladies like myself come in for the same reasons and have ended up pregnant. She really made me feel better. She said to just carry on enjoying :sex: Don't put too much pressure on yourself and just see how it goes and depending on the results of the tests then we can take the next steps. :headspin:

So that's me for now girls. Next step is HSG!! :help:

Xxx


----------



## xxshellsxx

Sorry for the late reply hun i've been working away (again!).

glad you've got some answers and hopefully a plan to move forward - i didn't know there was a blood test for endo! Hope everything comes back fine and you get your hsg appointment soon! x


----------



## Spockette

xxshellsxx said:


> Sorry for the late reply hun i've been working away (again!).
> 
> glad you've got some answers and hopefully a plan to move forward - i didn't know there was a blood test for endo! Hope everything comes back fine and you get your hsg appointment soon! x


No worries hon :hugs:

Yep, the CA125 actually detects for Ovarian Cancer but elevated levels also detects how much Endo you may have too. I'm trying to get my HSG booked for next Wed now. Fingers crossed.

I know you have yours today hon so I wish you the best. Let us know how it goes?

Xxxx


----------



## stacergirl

Shells-how did your HSG go?? 

Spock-seems your appt went well! I definitely think the HSG is a good option, especially of there is scarring in your tubes like she mentioned, that could be an easy fix. Amh levels are good to know, but can sometimes add unnecessary stress. Of you're only hoping for one child then I wouldn't worry knowing about it, but if you want more, then it might be good to know. However if you do have low amh they will probably suggest ivf and freezing of embryos just so when you go to have your second child, you still have reserves left. Hoping your endo level is normal. Do you get really bad periods?


----------



## xxshellsxx

well i'm back from HSG... firstly - nowhere near as bad as some of the stories you read about! Uncomfortable, yes, painful no (not for me anyway, i did take painkillers an hour before hand). I'm sore down below but i think thats more to do with the 5 attempts to do the procedure more than anything! I've got a bit of cramping going on but no worse than when AF is here.

Good news my left tube is open and spilling.... bad news they couldn't get enough pressure to get the dye through my right tube :nope: 5 times they had to put the balloon and dye back in, and 5 times it failed to go through... she says she thinks it's open and only a pressure issue... however the 5 attempts to keep the balloon in had them asking questions about my cervix and any previous surgeries (none!) i have had has me worried! I guess i'll find out what it all means in 5 weeks at my next appointment with FS x DH is making me a bacon sarnie and cuppa while i chill out on the sofa. I've got a headache and bit flushed and tired but i guess it's a waiting game for the results now x Not sure i'm up to BDing to catch this egg right now but that might change later lol x


----------



## Spockette

Hi my girlies :hi:

Stacer, how you doing hon? Counting down the days I bet eh? I can't believe how close its getting.
I'm DEFINITELY going for the HSG. I was all psyched up for doing it last time until they decided to cancel. :nope: Now that I know I have a bit of Endo on my ovary, I'm starting to wonder if its elsewhere in there which is why the HSG is so important for me now. When I was in my teens and twenties I had horrendous period pains :devil: I mean, awful!! I used to be on the toilet constantly the first couple of days. I used to take the first day off school or work and would overdose on Nurofen, even taking them on an empty stomach because i was that desperate for the pain to go away. After having my DD, I hardly feel them. I get a slight ache and will just take a paracetamol. It's much better, so I'm hoping there is no more Endo. :shrug:

Shells, really pleased the HSG wasn't painful for you hon. So pleased at least one of the tubes is open. You do know you can conceive pretty easily with one tube? I know a few people who conceived pretty easily. My cousin had been TTC for two years. found out one of her tubes was completely blocked after an HSG. The following month - BFP!! Hoping yours has been made even clearer now. As for the other one, do you think they may recommend a laparoscopy to get a clearer idea of what's going on with that tube? It probably needs a good clear out. As for the cervix questions, I'm not sure what to suggest although I have read that some ladies have a smaller cervix than others. Could this be it? I hope you get your answers soon. Glad hubby is looking after you and as for the BD, just lie back and let hubby do what he has to do :haha:

Lots of love girls xxxxx :kiss: xxxx


----------



## xxshellsxx

I knew O was getting close.... looks like it HSG hasn't interfered with anything - look what i just got :thumbup: 

https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/d8f67d7b-d675-4aaf-bfe8-ae4047555c71_zps23f02287.jpg

Good job i decided to lay back and think of England :rofl: Really wasn't up for it, but thought why not and went for it lol So still in with a chance this month... maybe x

I know many who have conceived with one tube, i just wonder why it hasn't happened if at least one tube is open, and all my tests are 'normal'... i guess i'll keep plodding along as always unitl i see FS in june xx


----------



## Spockette

Blimey!! :wacko: I'm almost dazzled by the intensity of those two lines. Beautiful!!

Glad you did it hon. Fingers crossed for this month. 

God knows why it hasn't happened with the one tube but sometimes your tubes and uterus just need a bit of a flushing. At least you'll know more in five weeks time. I hope there is an explanation for it so it can be fixed. 'Unexplained' for me, is a worse diagnosis.

Xxxx


----------



## Spockette

Ok girls, HSG booked for Wed 22nd May....

Wish me luck :awww:


----------



## xxshellsxx

Ooo not long :) Hope everything goes well, my advice (not that you asked for it lol) relax, take painkillers (i took cocodomol 30mg x 2 1 hour before) and stay calm... even though mine took 5 attempts and 40 mins the only bit that had me say 'ouch' was the DR moving the speculum around to the right position - but that always hurts me even during a smear test :dohh:


----------



## Spockette

xxshellsxx said:


> Ooo not long :) Hope everything goes well, my advice (not that you asked for it lol) relax, take painkillers (i took cocodomol 30mg x 2 1 hour before) and stay calm... even though mine took 5 attempts and 40 mins the only bit that had me say 'ouch' was the DR moving the speculum around to the right position - but that always hurts me even during a smear test :dohh:

Shells, I always appreciate advice :winkwink:

Thanks for this. I'm just gearing up to do it for answers really...... Not sure if I have any internal scarring on my tubes from my caesarean which are blocking the way for eggy and Spermies. We'll see.

Thanks again and hope you're feeling less crampy today ??

:hugs:

Xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

I do feel less crampy, but i have a cracking headache. apparently the iodine can cause this, and with the amount i had i'm not surprised i've got one lol x Trying to flush it out with lots of fluids today. I'm a bit tender but that's to be expected with the amount of time they had bits and pieces up there - oh and the bd too lol x


----------



## Spockette

Gosh, I had no idea iodine can cause headaches. So sorry it took them ages fiddling about yesterday. Can't have been the most pleasant of experiences. Can't believe after all that, you still :sex: !! Well done you! :haha:

Looks like hubby will have to take care of you again tonight :winkwink: (by that, I mean a cuppa tea - not sex :haha: )

Xxxx


----------



## xxshellsxx

Oh sex will be on the cards again tonight even though i'm really not in the mood for it lol He's already been 'warned' as we couldn't do it before HSG there would be 2 days back to back BDing :haha: xx


----------



## Spockette

xxshellsxx said:


> Oh sex will be on the cards again tonight even though i'm really not in the mood for it lol He's already been 'warned' as we couldn't do it before HSG there would be 2 days back to back BDing :haha: xx

:haha:

You go girl!!

X


----------



## xxshellsxx

Hmmm bad cramps last night which i put down to O... temp slightly up so O has happened....but woke up with bleeding this morning :shrug: not sure if i should be worried or if it's normal, but with no bleeding other then the odd spot after BD, i'm a little concerned, but it could just be a combination of O bleeding and irritation from the HSG. If it's still the same tomorrow i'll probably ring the DR jut to check x


----------



## Spockette

xxshellsxx said:


> Hmmm bad cramps last night which i put down to O... temp slightly up so O has happened....but woke up with bleeding this morning :shrug: not sure if i should be worried or if it's normal, but with no bleeding other then the odd spot after BD, i'm a little concerned, but it could just be a combination of O bleeding and irritation from the HSG. If it's still the same tomorrow i'll probably ring the DR jut to check x

I wouldn't worry hon just yet. Remember, you were prodded around for 40min in there. It's bound to cause irritation and bleeding. If you suddenly get a fever then I would call the docs. If its still no better tomorrow, maybe call them just for reassurance but I really think you will be fine. Put your feet up with a nice cuppa :coffee: ( always makes everything better :haha: )


----------



## stacergirl

If you're bleeding more than a pad, then I would make a call. But if it's not much, then you should be ok. I spotted for 5 days after the hysterscopy, even had some clots, which they said was fine-which I know you had an HSG, but it's similar. Hope you're feeling better! At least that part is over!!!


----------



## Spockette

How you feeling today Shellsy?? :hugs:


----------



## xxshellsxx

cheers girlies xx It is nothing more than the odd spotting now so i'm figuring it was just a combination on O and the procedure - i just got worried as i hadn't bleeding like that immediately afterwards, but days later. Not to worry all is good just going to make sure my temp doesn't go up any higher than the fab spike i had this morning lol or i will be suspecting infection lol x never had a spike that big on 2DPO lol x 

hope your all keeping well xx


----------



## Spockette

That's god. Glad to hear it hasn't got any worse.....

Do you know what? I have a feeling your time is coming hon. I feel it in my ovaries :happydance:

Xxxxx


----------



## xxshellsxx

Spockette said:


> That's god. Glad to hear it hasn't got any worse.....
> 
> Do you know what? I have a feeling your time is coming hon. I feel it in my ovaries :happydance:
> 
> Xxxxx

:haha: i'd love that to be true for us all!! You girls have been great, so supportive and i hope we can continue to chat on the 'dark side' of the boards together very soon lol xx


----------



## Spockette

If it wasn't for you girls, I would've fallen apart a long time ago. I'm so glad we can support each other during this emotional rollercoaster :thumbup:

Now I want to see us all in 1st Trimester x x :winkwink:


----------



## Spockette

Hey girls :coolio:

Just got back from my HSG. The procedure itself was absolutely fine. The only time I felt slightly uncomfortable was when the speculum was screwed into place for the catheter. Felt a little bit of a pinch when the catheter went in but after that.......I felt nothing. The dye was going in and I had no idea. I had to look at the screen to see my insides filling up :cool: The good news is that both tubes are open :happydance: Now I'm just chilling and so far no cramps whatsoever.

Now I have my NHS ultrasound next Saturday (although I know what is going to be said because I had the Private one) and hubby needs to give his Semen sample. Then my follow up consultation is 18th July...... :thumbup:

So that's me done for now girls. Bloods have been done, I'm ovulating, tubes clear.......We'll see what happens.

How is everyone else?

Stacer, not long now at all for you?

Shells, how many days past Ov are you now?

Also Bluebird, how are you getting on?

Lots of love and Hugs to you all!!

Xxxx


----------



## xxshellsxx

So glad everything is looking good spockette :thumbup: Glad the HSG was virtually pain free for you too! x 

I'm 8dpo and getting lines on hpt... can't decide if they have colour or not... here we go again! lol xx

Stacergirl - won't be long til your new journey begins! How are you feeling about it now it's getting so close x


----------



## Spockette

xxshellsxx said:


> So glad everything is looking good spockette :thumbup: Glad the HSG was virtually pain free for you too! x
> 
> I'm 8dpo and getting lines on hpt... can't decide if they have colour or not... here we go again! lol xx
> 
> Stacergirl - won't be long til your new journey begins! How are you feeling about it now it's getting so close x

OMGiddyGod......please post so we can have a look. I am so freaking excited :happydance:


----------



## xxshellsxx

They are probably nothing like always! lol but i shall post them for your squinting pleasure lol

Remember though... Answer tests always have an indent line that shows grey lol

answer:
https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/8dpoanswer_zpsca13694a.jpg
https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/answerdry_zps36781a89.jpg

supermarket:
https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/SM8dpo_zps99b51596.jpg
https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/SM8dpotweak_zps4484be1e.jpg
https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/SM8dpotweakinvert_zps1f301b4e.jpg


I shall refrain from any further testing until tomorrow morning :haha:


----------



## Spockette

Shells, I will always tell you the truth. I can see colour in the first HPT test and a line in the second test (not sure on colour)....:happydance:

It's definitely there. You're still early so definitely test tomorrow or day after..... If these are evaps then that's just evil :devil:

Have you added it in the Pregnancy Test forum...... You've got some real pros on there :haha:

I am so so happy for you. You deserve this so much x x :hugs:


----------



## xxshellsxx

Thanks hun :hugs: I am not believing any of them until i see something that doesn't make me question it lol these will turn out to be false, i just know they will lol xx


----------



## Spockette

xxshellsxx said:


> Thanks hun :hugs: I am not believing any of them until i see something that doesn't make me question it lol these will turn out to be false, i just know they will lol xx

But surely you can't have evaps on both tests?? Keeping it crossed sweets :hugs:


----------



## xxshellsxx

cheers babe xx Can i ask you.. were you told NOT to BD after your HSG? I posted in hpt forum... been told to forget this cycle as i should't have BD and the dye will kill the sperm and egg??? I so want to prove that theory wrong right now! lol x


----------



## Spockette

At the appointment they just asked me if I had sex prior to the X-ray. No one mentioned about not having sex after the HSG. In fact, I think they encourage it! This is why they do it just before ovulation. If it was really dangerous they would have it written in bold all over the place. The dye is absorbed into your system very quickly.... Xxxx


----------



## xxshellsxx

Thank you! Thats what i found online too! just been told i shouldn't be testing as should write this cycle off.... :growlmad:


----------



## Spockette

Nah, your fine hon. Don't worry! If you're not supposed to :sex: after a HSG they (Docs, Gyno's, Fertility Specialists) have done an absolute shitty job of telling people.... :gun:


----------



## xxshellsxx

cheers hun xxx :thumbup: love the :gun: smilie lol x


----------



## Spockette

xxshellsxx said:


> cheers hun xxx :thumbup: love the :gun: smilie lol x

:haha:

By the way, I just wanted to say a huge well done on the weight loss. That is amazeballs!! :happydance:


----------



## Spockette

Also Shells, on this thread, women got their :bfp: in the same cycle as HSG so don't worry :thumbup:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-club/350022-got-pregnant-after-hsg.html


----------



## xxshellsxx

thank you so much for finding that thread!! xx


----------



## stacergirl

Spock im so glad the HSG went well and it was quick and painless! I knew both of you ladies would do great!! No off to get the SA! Hopefully that will come back clear as well! 

And honestly, I would NOT write off this cycle bc you had the HSG. You can totally get preg after the HSG. I think they suggest you shouldn't have intercourse for 24 hours but that's only for your comfort as some women are in pain. I don't think it matters otherwise!! I'll be waiting patiently to hear if you get that BFP! And that's for both of you ladies!! 

I'm anxious to get started. Sick of sitting around waiting, becoming so irritable! I just HATE not knowing exact dates. Im thinking Af will come wed may 29, give or take a couple days, then an US and b/w and then I'll be on my way, dh leaves the 31 for 2 weeks so this will be interesting! He will def have to come home for the ER bc we will need his speem, but other than that, the injections are up to me. Not looking forward to that! Already got meds in the mail and I'm freaking already!! 

Having sex to get pregnant sounds so foreign to me these days!!!! Ugh :/ my sis is on her honeymoon and ttc so she might end up preg first. I really hope my first ivf works!!!!!


----------



## Spockette

Hi Stacer :hi:

Thanks so much for the encouragement :flower:

Aww Stace, I can't believe that you're getting so close to it all! I can understand it being really daunting but I'm sure you'll be absolutely fine. The injections, I've heard, are not really bad. I think once you get over the first two then you'll have no problem with the rest. It's a shame that hubby won't be around in those two weeks because he could've helped you with them. 
I know there are lots of ladies on here who are going via IVF and they might be able to help you too. Are you doing the short or long protocol?

Your sis may get pregnant but you may also be pregnant at the same time. That would be awesome as you can go through the journey together :cloud9:

Stace, I know so many girls who have problems conceiving just from my circle of friend. It's more common than we think. I found out yesterday that my cousin and his wife are pregnant but I also found out that they went down the IVF route and it worked first time!

You're just one steep closer to your baby :winkwink:


----------



## xxshellsxx

Aww stacer it must be a mixture of emotions for you :hugs: Focus on the exciting ones that this could soon be your time have a bundle xx

Hope your all doing ok x

Those lines were just nasty... AF arrived this morning at 10DPO - Back on SI next cycle and hope i get good results with the LP like the month before... this is never going to happen with a frigging 9 day lp 

wish you all the best of luck and please keep me posted x


----------



## Spockette

Aww Shells :hugs:

That witch :witch: is just evil :devil: but those HPTs are even worse. That's horrid!! 

I am still very, very hopeful for you though, honestly! When you go for your next appointment with specialist demand Clomid. I really think it would help you hon. Also when I mentioned my short LP to the FS she advised possibly taking Natural Progesterone but she didn't seem that bothered by it.....

The only thing we can do is keep trying :shrug: 

I am certainly going to give myself another 6 months. If nothing happens I'm going straight back to FS for more invasive help! :headspin:

Xx


----------



## Spockette

Blimey girls, if this isn't a positive OPK, I don't know what is. 5 days early!! 

https://i464.photobucket.com/albums/rr3/mazmail1977/c614f335bbf51345b133749791b39d60.jpg


----------



## xxshellsxx

Wow that's a blazing positive go get on that man lol x


----------



## Spockette

Hey girls :tease: 

How are we doing? 

Stacer, how's it going hon? Have you started the injections?

Shells, how you doing? Actually, I wanted to ask you....After your HSG did you have a feeling of being bruised inside for a few days after? The actual procedure didn't hurt me at the time or the rest of that day, but for the following few days I felt like I had been punch. A kind of uncomfortable feeling but only on my right side. I'm much better now but I was wondering if something had moved or something had been bothered by the dye :wacko: We still :sex: though!!

I am now 5 or 6 DPO ( I think).... Don't think it's happened though.....:nope:

Lots of love girlies :hugs:


Also I can across this article. Interesting read....

https://visibleconception.blogspot.co.uk/2008/03/luteal-phase-defect-progesterone-and.html


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies! 
I just got Af today so I called to set up my bloodwork and US appt for tomorrow do just waiting for a callback and will be on my way. I know I can be a bit dramatic, but I asked my dh for support and he says "you'll do fine", which isn't enough for me, so its going to be a loooonnnnggg 2 weeks. Probably best he won't be here for me to take out my frustrations on!! But since he will be training, I might not get to talk to him all that much-not sure if that will be good or bad. I told him I'm going to need a lot of support...let's hope that happens!!! Otherwise you'll be hearing from me a lot. Guys just don't get it!!! 

After my HSG I had some cramping, but nothing too bad. It's been about a week since your HSG right? If so maybe call the dr and let him know what's going on just for Peace of mind. Seems a bit long to still be in pain. 

Also wanted to mention. I know you ladies don't want intervention to get pregnant, nor did I, but I wanted to suggest that if and when you decide to get intervention, I would do it a couple of months before you're actually ready. Reason being is because I went to my fs in feb, even after I had the HSG, US and numerous bloodwork, but I'm just now getting started with ivf, almost 4 months later. So it's very very timely to get things moving. So would advise you to go 4 months before you're absolutely ready that way you're not waiting 4 months and bding absolutely ready like me. I didnt start infertility testing until sept of last year, but that was 4 months after a year of ttc with no luck. I wish I would've gone sooner. So just something to think about. But I obviously hope you don't need any assistance!! Xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

spockette - My pain got worse the days after, felt like i'd done 10 rounds with tyson lol I still had pain in my left side right up until AF showed... and a word of warning if she does show (i really hope she doesn't!) be prepared for one of the worst Af's of your life.... TMI but i was passing clots the size of golf balls yesterday, soaking through tampons in 2 hours! :cry: So sore! Better today and a bit more 'normal' heavy... but the cramps were a killer last night! x

Stacergirl - it's not that i don't want intervention I would love to try IUI or IVF but i'm not allowed it on the NHS in our PCT because DH has 2 kids :cry: I'm hoping to appeal when i find who to appeal to :shrug: x I just can't afford the £5000 to pay for it out of pocket :nope: xx

please keep us posted how it's going for you, and we're here to support you when DH can't (men are useless sometimes with things like this) x


----------



## Spockette

Stacer, thanks for the heads up on intervention. :thumbup: It's amazing how quickly time passes without realising. I won't be able to have any free treatment as I already have a child but if it doesn't happen for us, we will definitely go private and there isn't a waiting list for that, thank goodness.
I cannot believe your treatment is here already. Please, please don't ever feel alone. We are always here. You can talk to us, scream, shout, whatever you want to do.:hugs: Guys, really do not get it but I think it's because a woman feels the maternal instinct the moment she knows she's pregnant. A man doesn't feel like a father until the baby is born. That's the difference between the sexes :winkwink:
Keep us posted chick :kiss:

Shells, really sorry you went through a painful AF :hugs: I used to suffer with them horrendously when I was younger but since having my DD, I've been ok. I also have a tilted womb so don't feel it so much. I'm also glad I'm not the only one that felt sore after HSG. I thought the worse :wacko: I'm hoping the dye managed to clear me out though.... Not holding much hope for this month but apparently you're more 'fertile' three months after HSG. :happydance: 
I guess only time will tell.....

Thanks girls and lots of love :hugs:


----------



## stacergirl

Spock-they do say the first 3 months after an HSG that you're the most fertile! Hope that's the case for both of you ladies! 

Shells-sorry you had a horrible Af. That's sucks about the nhs, they're not officially your kids! Well I know what you mean about not being able to afford it. We're paying out of pocket and the insurance company is only covering $3000, so we're still paying $13000. That's a freaking car for gods sake. Hopefully this ends in a BFP and the baby grows up to make lots of money and support us! Lol 

Well I have an update, finally!!! Af came yesterday, went in this morning for baseline ultrasound and b/w and just got the call to start Stimming tomorrow!! Eek! I'm excited. However dh left today for 2 weeks so I'm on my own for the injections! I hope I can do it! Dh will come back for about 24 hours to do the ER and then be back on his way to finish up his 2 weeks but hopefully will be home for the ET!! I really hope he's home for the transfer!! Otherwise that would suck! Although I'd have to do it on my own! I tell him he's getting out so lucky! Either way, I'm praying for a miracle!


----------



## Spockette

Stacer, that's awesome news :happydance:...... I am so thrilled for you. It really sucks that you have to pay so much money but it will so be worth it when you have that little one(s) in your arms (you might even end up with twins) :oneofeach: 
I'm sorry hubby has had to go but we're here for you hon..... Anytime you're feeling like you're having a down day just post away and we will be there.

Lots of love and hugs xx. :hugs:


----------



## stacergirl

Thanks Spock! Did my first injection this morning, was super easy. I went straight in and didn't freak out or anything!! I'm so proud of myself! Stimming here I come!! Really hoping it works!!

Hope you ladies are well!!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Stacergirl - that brilliant news!! :happydance: So glad you had no trouble with the injections, sucks about hubby being away so much around this time but we're here for you xx

Spokette - how are you doing? has the pain settled down any yet? x

AFM.. even though AF was super super heavy... it's gone right when it usually does so i'm a happy girl! Time to start BD every other day :happydance: we're away on when O day should be, for 4 days... but in separate hotels! :dohh: He's working and has to share with a colleague and i'm going on a jolly (to the same place lol) with friends - going to be weird kissing him good night and going to separate beds lol We should get plenty in before hand though lol x

I'm curious as we know so much about intimate details of each of other yet i actually don't know what your 'real' names are lol i'm Shellie, and if you want to share that would be great, if not no worries :thumbup:


----------



## Spockette

Hi girls :howdy:

Stacer, well done you :dance: Nobody likes the idea of having to inject themselves so that's great. By the time you've finished the injections, you're going to be able to do them with your eyes closed standing on your head :headspin:

Shells, it wasn't pain I was feeling, it was just a more uncomfortable feeling I had in my right ovary and round that back. Felt like I had a lot of bruising. It was really irritating me :awww: But I am feeling a lot better thanks hon. Just waiting for AF to rear her ugly face :growlmad:
I can't believe you'll be in separate hotels during a crucial time :sadangel: 
Is there anyway, you guys can secretly sneak one of you in the hotel and have a bit of bonk :ninja: :winkwink:

It's soooooooo true, we've been chatting to each other for a few months and no nothing about each other..... Ok, I will very happily introduce myself....:flower:

My name in Maria (Maz). I'm 35 :cake: and have been married for nearly three years and have a two year old little girl. I've was born and bred in good 'old London but my parents are both Cypriot.....

.......so there you have it. A little bit about me...... :blush:

Xxxx


----------



## xxshellsxx

Hi Maz :wave:

I'm also 35.... DH and I are not actually married yet :blush: But will be one day when we find the time! lol As far as we are concerned we are husband and wife and all that is missing is the bit of paper that says so :thumbup: Born and bred in Northamptonshire... but both my parents are Scottish (or jockanese as DH says lol) I have a Scottish accent when i'm pissed off apparently! :haha:


----------



## Spockette

Hi Shellie :hi:

You're right about the whole marriage thing. As long as you guys know how you feel about each other, you don't need a piece of paper to validate that :)

Do you visit Scotland at all? I've only been to Glasgow and at was for a wedding. Would love to visit other places because its so beautiful up there! Do you live in a city, town or village? 

I live very near the city of London so I am as urban as you can ever get :dohh: But I would love to live in a village. Just want the quiet life now :winkwink:

Xxxx


----------



## xxshellsxx

I've never actually been to Scotland myself, my sister took a tour with my dad many years ago but i was about 16 and the thought of going touring with my dad... no thanks! lol My dad's from Glasgow and my mum is from motherwell. 

I live in a small town, i couldn't live in a big city, dh is from Leicester orignally and even he says i've ruined Leicester for him as he hates the big city now lol i hate driving round the city centre when we visit, he knows the roads so i make him drive lol thankfully his folks live on the edge and it's easy enough for me to drive to. We travel around a lot (as you've probably noticed as i'm away a lot lol) we go down to Alexandra palace every year and we use trains and the underground! i could never drive round london! lol I hate the M25 with a passion... concrete carpark! lol We go down to crawley several times a year and always get stuck on it! lol x


----------



## Spockette

I so wish I lived in a small town / village. I'm hating city life :hissy: I've had it all my life and it sucks!!

I can't believe you visit 'Ally Pally'. I was brought up for the first 25 years of my life 5 minutes away from there in Wood Geeen!! :flower: Next time you're down let me know.

It's really cool that you and your partner travel around a lot. I really miss doing that with hubby. Its makes it a bit harder to do when you have a LO but luckily we visit Cyprus 3 times a year to see the grandparents so that's cool.

So where are you upto with your cycle hon? Have you been :sex: despite the separate hotels? :winkwink:

Stacer, where are you hon? We need a few details from you too.... If you're willing to divulge....Also how is the stimming going??

Xxxxxxx


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies, it's nice to "meet" you both!! I'm Stacey. 30 years old, been married for 4 years. I live in the states. Been to Europe once where I visited London Paris Munich and Rome. Loved going over there and hope to go back one day! 

Got results from blood work yesterday and theyre increasing my menopur from 150 iu to 300 iu in the morning. Follistem remains At 300iu. Was stressing that I wasn't responding to the meds yesterday. So really hoping my next appt shows that I am. Can't believe I'm on day 4 of Stimming! Wow! I almost wanted to give up last night. Not having dh here and the meds and all that was going on was getting to me. But I feel better today and knowing I'm almost halfway through Stimming feels good. 

Hope you ladies are doing well!!!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Maz, we go down to ally pally for the darts every christmas... we're darts daft lol :haha: (it's how we met lol) (if your a darts fan (or anyone reading this) and realise who we are please keep our ttc secret, i have already found someone on here i know through darts lol)

Ah we're not away in separate hotels until this Thursday... which should be O day (CD12) if i O a day early like i did 2 cycles ago on SI. I'm CD9 today and BD sat (cd7) and tonight (cd9) :thumbup: We're going for every other day so he has respite tomorrow lol then Wednesday (cd11) we'll go again... and HOPEFULLY Thursday morning (cd12) before we go away - but that will be our last chance until O has passed unfortunately! DH gets a little tired and can't finish sometimes if we go every day so FX he can manage Thursday morning after Wednesday night lol :blush:

Cyprus always looks so lovely! I don't go abroad, we spend too much time and money travelling the Uk to go to the sunshine - but we have said that if there is no baby by next summer we're going to have a proper holiday in the sun x

Hi Stacey :hi:

Half way through stimming already! that's gone quick! :thumbup: It must be very difficult having DH away while doing all this, but please share with us what your doing and how your feeling so your not alone :hugs: So excited for you that this could be your time!! xx


----------



## Spockette

Hi Stace :hi:

Cannot believe you're halfway through. You're doing fantastically well!! At least they're are keeping an eye on things and if they have to up some dosages, at least it's to get the correct response. :happydance: I know hubby is away but we're here. We can be 'stand ins'.....
Which part of the states are you from? Are you a city or country gal? I love the states and wish I could live there :winkwink:

Shells, I didn't know the Pally did darts!! That's so cool. :thumbup: So who is the better half out of you two? :haha:
Hon, if you're ovulation day is Thursday then with all the :sex: beforehand, you should be covered. I know what you mean about it being a bit of a marathon for the blokes. Think they feel the pressure sometimes :awww: Anyway, my FS told me 3 times a week covers it :thumbup:

Cyprus, is lovely, but very hot. It's a second home to me as I have lots of family over there. Having said that the UK has some outstanding places which I would love to visit but hubby isn't so keen because 'weather is never guaranteed' 
:dohh:

In other news today, AF arrived right on time :cry: *sigh*


----------



## xxshellsxx

awww sorry Af arrived Maz :cry: Hope she's not cruel to you and is soon gone so you can get going with a nice fresh cycle all cleared out xx

I'm hoping we'll be covered with every other day and thursday morning too. Although i'm not sure if DH has designs on tonight too... he has a night in (we're both usually out at matches) and he said oh so you'll be home early then as it's not a league game... we'll see he'll probably be sound asleep when i get home lol and i think tomorrow is more important than tonight and i'd hate for him to have 'over done it' and not make tomorrow night lol oh the dilemmas lol xx


----------



## Spockette

Good luck Shells :thumbup: Hope this is the month for you hon xxx Have fun with the girlies.

So far AF has been ok. The usual sh*te :sad2: Here's to month......errr......umm....I can't even remember now :huh: 

Xxxx


----------



## stacergirl

Hi Ladies!
I guess I am a city girl, I live in Florida. the states are nice...so different from the UK though. 

Shells-hope you are catching that egg and having fun!

Spock-try not to count the months, it sucks enough, don't give yoruself a constant reminder! It WILL happen!!!! my siste just started TTC, she was surprised when it ddidn't happen the first month, so now she is thinking she could also have the same issues as me,,,,no fun. I don't wish it on her at all. I think she should at least give it 6 months until she starts to assume the worst though. However she is lucky i've had these issues becuase its giving her a head start on all of this... 

Update on me. I went in today for ultrasound and I have follicles growing!! YAY!! Howeve I still have one ahead of the others which would be normal if I wasn't doing IVF, so I might have to stimm for more days, potentially up until next friday. which would be 15 days of stimming! Yikes!! I'm just slow to respond. I only have meds to get me through tuesday (which I paid another $2000 for last week! UGH!!) so If I do stil til Friday I'll be forking up another $1000-$2000!!! EEESssshhhh! I'm all for stimming longer if my success rate is higher since i've already invested so much money and time into this cycle, but its just so expensive. However, if I do stim til Friday, then that would work well for DH because Egg retrieval would be on or around Sunday next week. So there are pluses to stimming longer. I"m already down 17 injections, can't believe it!! I will most likely add a 3 injection into my daily routine so that i don't ovulate today or tomorrow. So that means about 16 more stimming injections, then the trigger injection, and then up to 6 of the progesterone injections until i'm done with injections! LOL craziness. I can't believe i"m doing this! Thanks for being my standins!! I appreciate it! 

Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Spockette

Hi Stace :hi:

You're so lucky living in Florida. Sunshine, beach, lots of fun. UK is let down by the weather:growlmad: I went to Florida 6 years ago (Orlando). Visited all the theme parks too. My gawwwwwwd. :sick: But awesome :thumbup:

I am so pleased those follicles are growing :happydance: The injections are doing what they're supposed to!! I can't believe it costs so much. This actually makes me quite sad. For a married couple in the UK who have no children, separately or together, get fee treatment. I think we're actually very lucky but our taxes are extortionate. My hubby gets nearly 50% of his income deducted. Also, poor ladies like Shells who live in another part of the UK aren't even entitled to be investigated because her hubby has children from a previous relationship. Very sad :cry:
Wow, that is ALOT of stimming but so worth it Stace. The more follicles there are, the more chance of them grabbing lots of eggies. I think they've been sleeping and just need a bit of a wake up :coffee:

Keep us posted hon xxxx :kiss: xx

Shellsy, hope you're well hon? Xxxx


----------



## xxshellsxx

Hiya girls :flower:

i've been away for a few days and catching up slowly with everything lol I did O on CD12 :thumbup: so last BD was the night before so hopefully we did enough! I guess time will tell. 3DPO now and my temp dropped massively this morning - took it twice i was shocked to see it so low! I'd get excited if it was around 6-7 DPO lol probably just an estorgen surge which is common around that time, but never has it been so low lol It had better go back up tomorrow x DH is finally on his way home and i can't wait to spend some proper time with him, was so hard being in separate hotels!! Him working and only seeing him for like an hour at the end of the day. I better get used to it as the opportunity he got these last few days is what he wants to do full time.... i want it for him i just miss him so much when i can't see him (soppy git i know lol)


----------



## Spockette

Aww Shells :hugs: That's so sweet :flower: 

Gad you got the BD in there. Fingers crossed, it's your month girl!! :winkwink:
The drop in temp s definitely promising:thumbup: When are you planning to test??

.....I'm getting excited..... :happydance:

Xxx


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies! 
Spock-Florida definitely has a lot of sunshine. I love it but it gets really hot too. It does rain a lot though, but it's good since it gets hot! I think you're right about my follicles needing a wake up! I can't imagine how I couldve produced eggs without ivf considering I was slow to respond on 300ius of meds twice a day!! Thanks for the support, means a lot! And it is expensive, but you're right, I don't know which is better to pay out of pocket or be on the nhs plan. I had to buy more meds yesterday but hopefully that's the last of it!!! 

Shells-glad you two can sleep in the same bed and spend some quality time togetherz that is definitely nice. I'll be happy to spend quality time with me dh when he gets home!! Hope you caught that egg!!! 

I had another ultrasound and bloodwork this morning. I got a 21, 17, a couple 15, 14 and 13 mm follicles. He said my endomentrium is a little thinner than they'd like to see it on trigger day, but if my progesterone is high that I'll trigger today, otherwise I'll trigger tomorrow. So that means ER will be Thurs or Friday. Dh really wants it thurs bc it's hard for him to get out of work Friday but obviously will if its that day. I would prefer Friday that way I have the weekend to rest, but doesn't matter to me either way. A little bummed that my doc won't be doing the ER, it will be the doc who's on call. Hopefully that will still turn out good. You know how it is when you build a relationship with your doc though. Really really hoping this works. I feeling a little down. Just want to get it over with and find out the results!!!

Best of luck ladies!!


----------



## Spockette

Hi Stacer :hi:

Fab news on the follicles. Looks like they are on their way to being ripe and juicy :winkwink: 
You're very much like me in that you only want doctors you know and trust. I also prefer doctors that are kind and have empathy. This whole process is hard enough so we always appreciate doctors who actually understand and show it. I'm sure the doc who will be doing the ER will be absolutely fine :thumbup:
Stace, I can't believe ER is here!!!

This is brilliant news and i'm sooooooo excited for you. I wish you all the luck in the world for the next few days and please keep us posted...:kiss:

Xxxxxx

Hope you're well Shells? Have you tested? 

Xxx


----------



## stacergirl

Spock-you're right on about the docs. Think that's why I was down yesterday bc I couldn't read the doc, whether he was approving or not about my progress, etc. the doc today was great, and so were the nurses. They really got me feeling confident about this. As women were already emotional enough as it is, so I just need reassurance. And today I got it!! 

I'm triggering tonight! My estrogen was 1420 today which she said was great, and that i should have some really good eggs. I go in tomorrow morning for preop ang then the retrieval is friday morning at 745. Dh and I are excited but nervous!!! this is it! The retrieval we've been waiting for!!! Hope all goes well!! 

Thanks so much for the support ladies! I'm always Rooting you on as well!!!


----------



## xxshellsxx

hey ladies :)

Stace thats brilliant news that ER has come round so quick (bet it doesn't feel so quick for you tho) exciting!!! When do your emby's go back in their comfy home to get all snuggly? how many are they putting back? xx

Maz- i have tested :blush: BFN as always lol 7dpo so far to early.... but they just call out to me on the shelf! lol I always hope that one day i'll look at that stick 3 min later and see 2 beautiful lines... ah maybe one day lol x How are you doing? where are you in cycle at the minute? x


----------



## stacergirl

Shells-I know how you feel. I've never seen a BFP ever, so that one day I do see it, it will be amazing. But I almost feel like it will never happen. But yes 7 dpo is early, maybe try in a couple of days? 

Honestly, it has gone by really fast. I even did 13 days of stimms and thought it was still fast. Today was my first day not doing any injections which felt weird!! But nice at the same time. My Tummy's got a few really good bruises so it could really use the break. I start the progesterone injections tomorrow night. Other than that, I can't say Stimming was all that bad. It was more just the unknown in the process and being alone. I went in for pre op today and they continuously told me that since I'm young my eggs will be good even though we will only have up to 7, so that I shouldn't worry. And that my estrogen looks great bc they want it over 1000, and that if the embryo is healthy it will attach. They said that they aim for 5 day transfer but that if they notice the embryo would do better in my uterus they will do a 3 day transfer-but that I shouldn't get frantic about it because half of the pts who have gotten pg on ivf have three day transfers. So I'm looking at a transfer on Monday or Wednesday. I should know Sunday. Then my official pregnancy test is July 1st!!! I already cleared my calendar at work and requested the day off. positive or not, I won't be able to focus that day for sure!! So dh comes home tonight and we go in first thing tomorrow morning. Can't believe it's really happening! I'll definitely let you know how it goes.. Thsnks again for the support!!


----------



## stacergirl

Hi there!! I just woke up from a 4 hour nap after my ER this morning. Everything went great. Said there were only 6 follicles (when originally they thought7) but that every follicle had an egg so they got 6. I'm happy with that though. Timorrow I'll get my report. My ET is either Monday or we'd. And my OTD is July 1!!! It's 17 days after the ER. I told my dh I want to test the sat before that since that's a Monday. But he said what if it's a negative and you cry your eyes out all weekend hen the blood test says positive. Lol but we got some time to decide for sure. He got home at 10pm last night, we went in at 645 this morning and he's already back at work at 11 this morning. Well, I'm hoping for a good fertility report!!!!


----------



## Spockette

Hi girls :hi:
Stace, wow it's really happening!! 6 Follicles are fantastic hon. Remember, you only need one!! How was the ER? Were you under sedation or completely knocked out? I'm not that clued up with IVF but its pretty common for an embryo NOT to reach the five day mark. Think about the environment it's in. It's not a woman's uterus.... I'm sure your embryos will be absolutely fine. Are you doing standard IVF or ICSI? 
I am thrilled for you hon. :happydance:17 days after ER is a long time and your tests are guaranteed to show positive. I don't think it will make a huge difference whether you test on Friday or not. I think either way you just won't relax the whole weekend. :hugs: Your poor hubby must be exhausted too.....
I can't believe transfer is early next week....Eeeeek. Thanks so much for keeping us posted on your journey hon and as always, I wish you all the luck in the world x x 

Hi Shellsy :hi:

7dpo is reeeeeaally early. It takes that long for the fertilised egg just to travel down the tube to implant...Definitely give it a few more days :thumbup:
I know what you mean about the tests calling out to you which is why I never buy them :winkwink:
I promise you will see two lines hon....Its just taking some ladies a little longer to get there xxxx. :hugs:

As for me, I'm just waiting to Ovulate *sigh*

Xxxxx


----------



## xxshellsxx

Awww stacy thats great news that they got 6 eggs, i've got everything crossed you get some good embys to put back xxx Exciting stuff!! I agree about the testing (but as a poas addict i would lol) it shouldn't make too much of a difference to test a few days before he blood test xx

Maz- good luck catching that eggy! Hope O day is not too far away! xx

I'm 9dpo... still BFN :dohh: I so wanted to give DH a BFP for fathers days tomorrow... doesn't look like thats going to happen, and that makes me sad :cry: No other 'special' days coming up and i would have loved to have given him that on such a special day x


----------



## stacergirl

Awe, sorry Shellz....I know that is hard. But you know what, giving him a BFP period is special enough that there doesn't need to be a special day for it. But I know how awesome it would have been to surprise him on Fathers day. Hopefully this will be the LAST fathers day our dhs will spend without our BFPs though!! But on the other hand, 9 days could be a little early, so don't give up home until AF shows... 

spock-good luck!! hope you are bding away.

Well I have 4 fertilized eggs out of 6, which I am perfectly happy with. Last night though, had a slight freak out because I've been doing progesterone injections since Friday but yesterday I dropped the bottle and it broke, so wasn't able to do the injection. I was so upset, dh didn't understand...its just the point of the matter that I got this far and then broke the bottle. ugh. So I called the doctors office and the doctor on call advised me to take the crinone which is a vaginal suppository...then today they called and have a vial of progesterone on loan for me so I went and picked that up. Not really sure what "loan" means though, I only need about 4 more injections so by the time I call my pharmacy and get one shipped to me on Tuesday, I will only need 1 more day of injections. But whatever. I'm just thankful to have some. I think that was one of the cheapest meds I bought so okay with re-buying it if needed. I'm trying to put some plans together with the DH regarding the pregnancy test date. I took the day off but he doesn't think he wants to because we are testing over the weekend. Which I guess would be fine, so then I was trying to go away for the night we were going to test and test there that way if it was a positive we could celebrate, and if it wasn't we could at least be away by the ocean for some reflection time. He said no because were planning a vacation in August for my birthday. ugh, I really need to learn how to persuade these men! LOL

Have a good weekend ladies and best of luck!


----------



## Spockette

Hey girlies :hi:

Apologies for missing in action for a few days. I have my young brother in law staying with me as he is graduating next week and also my in laws are coming over for two weeks!!:wacko: So it's been a bit hectic. Anyway, I have my cuppa tea :coffee: and catching up :flower:

Shells :hugs: I am so sorry. Please don't feel down about giving the BFP on Father's Day. I agree with Stace, it would be ultra special no matter what day it's given. Having said that, 9 days is still early!! I'm not actually sure if you've mentioned this before in your posts but has your other half had a semen analysis? I know he has children from previous relationship but I think sperm changes a lot with lifestyle so it might be worth him getting checked out. I hope that is not out of order saying that, I'm just sick and tired of disappointments in our lives and I would want to be sure that both of us are good to go :thumbup: 
Keep your chin up hon. It will happen :flower:

Stace, 4 eggs are brilliant. :happydance: How many have they recommended they put back in? Sorry to hear you broke the bottle but at least you called the doc and could get something else.
Stace, I know from what I have read and heard from others that IVF is an incredibly emotional journey. I think you are handling this brilliantly (a lot of it on your own) and I think you should be soooooo proud of yourself. You so deserve this child and I know I keep saying this but I wish you and your hubby all the luck in the world. I really do.....
I think a weekend away would be just what you need no matter what the outcome so try and persuade hubby to go........or drug him and stick him in the boot of the car :haha: 

DISCLAIMER: For all persons reading this thread, the statement above was a joke!!

As for me girls, still just :sex: :shrug:

Also ladies, my in laws will be here soon and I will try and get onto the forum as much as I can but it may be a little difficult. But will definitely check in. Didn't want you to think I was ignoring you. :winkwink:


----------



## lmm100

Hi girls how are you all? I see your all busy with one thing or another i haven't been on for a while slowly catching up on what's been going on.


----------



## Spockette

lmm100 said:


> Hi girls how are you all? I see your all busy with one thing or another i haven't been on for a while slowly catching up on what's been going on.

Hi Imm :hi:
Great to hear from you! How you been? Well we're all still TTC! We have all had different procedures done and so far we have all been ok. Stacer is going through IVF at the moment and in fact, they should be 'implanting' the embryos this week.....
Correct me if I'm wrong and I am so sorry if I get this wrong but did you get your BFP whilst on this thread? I could be completely wrong........ :hugs:


----------



## lmm100

I've just been reading all the post it sounds like you've all been busy i saw about the ivf maybe another bfp soon.

Yes that's right im now 18wks with twins a boy and girl can't believe it still got another scan next wk hoping all ok.


----------



## Spockette

lmm100 said:


> I've just been reading all the post it sounds like you've all been busy i saw about the ivf maybe another bfp soon.
> 
> Yes that's right im now 18wks with twins a boy and girl can't believe it still got another scan next wk hoping all ok.

That's wonderful news Imm! Many congratulations! Were you taking Clomid or was it completely natural? 

You've given me so much hope :flower:


----------



## lmm100

No it was all natural i had been taking a few vitamins apart from that it just happened and i no they say when you don't try it happens but for me it did i had been ill with a cold only managed to dtd 3 times the whole month and that was it twins i still can't believe it happened but it did.


----------



## Spockette

lmm100 said:


> No it was all natural i had been taking a few vitamins apart from that it just happened and i no they say when you don't try it happens but for me it did i had been ill with a cold only managed to dtd 3 times the whole month and that was it twins i still can't believe it happened but it did.

Imm this is awesome news. You deserve it so much. I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months and please let us know when the twins are born :happydance:

Very exciting xx


----------



## kaypray

lmm100 said:


> No it was all natural i had been taking a few vitamins apart from that it just happened and i no they say when you don't try it happens but for me it did i had been ill with a cold only managed to dtd 3 times the whole month and that was it twins i still can't believe it happened but it did.

Congratulations! I was just reading this thread bc I have a short luteal phase as well. Can I ask what vitamins you were taking?


----------



## lmm100

I took vitamin c 1000mg every other day vitamin e everyday folic acid and vitamin b complex only took a few vitamin b so don't think that made any difference.


----------



## stacergirl

Imm that is awesome!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Spockette

Hi Stace :hi:

Been waiting for an update :coffee:

Have you had the embryos transferred???

Xxxx


----------



## stacergirl

Spock OMg I'm sorry I thought I posted. Had 2 embryos transferred on Monday, so 4 days past transfer. None of the other embryos made it to freeze, so the 2 we transferred we're all we got at this point. Praying everyday they stick! Based on the calendar they should be hatching and beginning to implant today. Praying that happens!! Been tough but trying to stay positive! 

How are you Spock?

How are you shells?


----------



## Spockette

stacergirl said:


> Spock OMg I'm sorry I thought I posted. Had 2 embryos transferred on Monday, so 4 days past transfer. None of the other embryos made it to freeze, so the 2 we transferred we're all we got at this point. Praying everyday they stick! Based on the calendar they should be hatching and beginning to implant today. Praying that happens!! Been tough but trying to stay positive!
> 
> How are you Spock?
> 
> How are you shells?

Oh hon, please don't apologise! You have lots going on!! This is fantastic news. Two embryos are great and I pray that they both stick. :happydance:
I can imagine it being so tough but think positively, which is easier said than done, I know.
I'm so pleased for you but we will celebrate more when you get your BFP!!

Shellsy, how you doing? Xxxxx


----------



## ESwemba84

Hi, can I join? I haven't been formally diagnosed with LPD, but my cycles are anywhere from 21-25 days. I just had an 8 day LP, even on fertility meds, so I'm guessing that what's going on.....


----------



## Spockette

ESwemba84 said:


> Hi, can I join? I haven't been formally diagnosed with LPD, but my cycles are anywhere from 21-25 days. I just had an 8 day LP, even on fertility meds, so I'm guessing that what's going on.....

Hi ES 84 :hi: and of course you can join.....

Can I just asked what tests you have had done so far? Did they find anything? 


Xxx


----------



## ESwemba84

I have done day 3 and day 21 testing......showing low estrogen in the follicular phase, and low progesterone in the luteal phase. FSH is normal. 

HSG was normal.

When I had my follicle check and ultrasound on day 14, my lining was thin, at a 7. Although my RE said it was ok. 

Vitamin D is low as well. 

Also, the RE I saw before my current one said my AMH was 0.16, and told me I would go into menopause in my 30s, but my current RE said that's just not true, and since my FSH is fine, I don't have to worry about premature ovarian failure. 

I just had my first cycle on Femara on days 3-7, Ovidrel on CD 14, and progesterone suppositories starting on day 17. AF came after only an 8 day LP (assuming the trigger made me ovulate on day 16ish). 

So I'm not even sure what they will do next cycle. At least probably up my dosage of progesterone.


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ES, that's very interesting. My vitamin d was low and I had low amh as well, .18. I won't if either of those contribute to lpd? I had a fsh of 8 I think, not sure what that means nor the day that was taken. But my fs was very concerned with my low amh which is why we moved on to ivf which I'm in the tww for. I'm 30.


----------



## ESwemba84

I'm only 29! That is interesting. My FSH was 7 I think.


----------



## Spockette

Usually a LPD is associated with low progesterone, which is what you have been diagnosed with along with Vit D deficient. The fab news is, that this can be fixed. It may take a few cycles for your system to get used to the meds but I'm sure you will be fine.

I started this thread as 'Luteal Phase Defect' but funnily enough all the ladies on here have been diagnosed with other issues.(also pregnancy :flower:) Not sure LPD actually exists anymore and is only associated with low Prog level.

Good luck and keep us posted :thumbup:

Stacer, how you doing hon?

Xxx


----------



## stacergirl

Spock-I didn't realize progesterone and vitamin d were related? Thats Interesting. So, How are you doing? 

Shells-how are you? 

Well, I'm still trucking along in the tww. Im on progesterone and estrogen everyday which cause symptoms so I'm trying not to read into them too much, however yesterday I started to feel extremely drained/tired and bloated with sore boobs. Im waiting until Saturday to test so will definitely let you know then!! Praying everyday these embies are snug. Dh just told me last night that we're not doing ivf again. It's pretty emotionally draining. So hoping for twins, or just 1 this round and then we will probably be done unless it happens naturally! I'm ok with 1 at this point but underneath i really want 2!!!! Just because I'm afraid if we only have 1 that I'll want another down the road and won't be able to unless we adopt. But we will see. Fx!!!!


----------



## Spockette

:dohh:
Sorry Stacer and ES. Lack of Prog and Vit D do not go hand in hand (as far as I know) Sorry my post didn't make sense....

I know the TWW is horrendous hon but I am sure you will get the result you want. I'm really hoping its twins and the symtoms sound so promising. To be honest, you never know what's going to happen a few years down the line. The IVF you have just gone through may be a distant memory by then and you may be ready to start again for a second one (if its not twins) :happydance:

Please let us know how you get on :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## xxshellsxx

hey ladies, sorry i've been MIA work has been so mental recently i've now finally got a chance to sit down and catch up! Af showed for me as per usual so on to yet another cycle.

stace - so exciting to have 2 embies hopefully snuggling in there for 9 long months!! Must be scary and exciting times for you. I hope DH see's the pro's of this and if it's not twins this time oce a while has passed he might forget how stressful it was ad want to try again xx FX you don't need to and you get both bundles in one go x

Maz - how are you doing? where are you at with your cycle right now? TWW or still in the manic BD phase? lol x

Welcome ESwemba x

Manic for me recently and this cycle we have nothing to stop us from BD when we should... she says hopefully! lol Enjoyed a few drinks (too many lol) at the weekend as Af was here for the first time in a long time!! Was Fab! Well... until i got up sunday morning for work lol :dohh:

Day off work tomorrow as i get my official HSG results and this is where my FS is going to say *bye bye* and i'll end up all upset and frustrated.... then kick ass and star the process of switching to another FS and start all over again!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Well girls i had my appointment with FS today and actually saw the head honcho! I have booked the day off as i was expecting be to be in floods of tears and frustrated and having to spend the day sorting a new FS... how wrong was I!! He offered me the laparoscopy i was told i wouldn't get my those that did the HSG! I've signed the consent forms for them to do it and to fix anything should they find anything and it's all go go go! He then said if that's fine 'then what...'? I said 'Clomid'.... he then went into a spiel about NICE guidelines and how I don't fit the criteria as i O on my own... hahah wrong move Dr! lol I then quoted the NICE guidelines back at him as our CCG doesn't meet the government guidelines by refusing me IUI and IVF!! So i offered him a swap lol I would give up my clomid rights if he gave me IUI :haha: I explained how the SI has helped me and he really took it on board He then back tracked and said he could bend the rules a little and i will be getting 6 months of Monitored Clomid!! :happydance: I opted to start Clomid After the LAP as not to waste that chance if there is anything stopping a snuggly bean..... i'm on top of the world right now that i don't have to fight for what i'm entitled to.

It's amazing what speaking to the top man can do and speaking the same language as them... I'm so happy right now - who would have though having surgery and taking meds could make someone happy lol xxxx


----------



## stacergirl

Shells that is great news!!! I'm so excited for you! And you're absolutely right, lttc girls are a special breed who get excited over the weirdest stuff! I was excited about my injections but looking back now I don't even know how I did it! Lol 
Well I'm so happy for you. When is the surgery? Has it been schedule yet? Hoping it's soon so you can get started!! Best of luck!! Glad something good came out of Af showing! 

Thsnks for the encouraging words. I'm feeling pretty good about it. I Have been having a lot of headsches too. The funny thing is i didnt have any symptoms the Entire first week of taking prog, so its hard not to think im pregnant since the symptoms appeared the weekend of implantation And have continued, ya know? Sooo I'm testing Saturday that way there's no chance of false negative. 
But what I meant about doing ivf in the future is that I might not have any eggs at that point since I have low amh, so our only options would be donor egg or adopt. That's why twins would be perfect!!! 

Spock I hope you're doing good!!!


----------



## ESwemba84

Shells, that's great news! Good luck.

How long/heavy are everyone's actual AF? Mine lasts *maybe* 3 days, stopping for a few hours on day 2, then resuming until the end of day 3. It's also usually light/medium, but never heavy. Last cycle with the meds it was a bit heavier, but still only lasted 3 days with the break on day 2. I'm just trying to gauge if you all experience the same thing?


----------



## stacergirl

Mine generally lasts up to 5 days but the last 2 days are very light almost spotting.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Stace - i'll get a letter through the post with a date on it. should get the letter within 3 weeks and they hope to have me in before september... they are not too quick round here on the NHS! I so hope you have 2 snuggly beans in there xx that's my idea of perfection too!! xx I've only got one shot at this as DH is 42 this year and twins would be my ideal, but i'll also be happy with just one x 

ES - my Af is a absolute cow every month! usually day 1 is light but painful, 2 & 3 is mega heavy and mega painful... 4 & 5 it then lightens up and the pain subsides by day 5 x


----------



## Spockette

Hello girlies :hi:

Shells, that is just the most awesome news :happydance: I am so pleased for you! Can I just ask, do they do the Lap just to look for Endo? Or possibly other abnormalities? Do you feel you might have those? Do you get pain? The reason I am asking is that a lot of women after the HSG just went straight onto Clomid and no Laparoscopy. However, I am so pleeeeeeeeeased you're getting these done and to be honest so you should!!! :thumbup:

Stacer :thumbup: that's really promising. Keeping my fingers crossed. I also understand about the AMH and any futures babies. Keeping my fingers crossed hon:kiss:

ES, hope you're well? My period lasts about 8 days long but that includes 2 days of light bleeding and spotting, then about 3 or 4 days of heavy period and then tails off. Not much pain, just aches but I have a retroverted uterus and have had a baby. My periods a few years and pre-baby were very painful. :winkwink:

I had my ultrasound with NHS today. Had external and internal. Can I just ask, did you find that the techs go exceptionally quiet during the process. They always get me worried :nope: he pointed out the cyst I have on the left but said nothing else..... Oh well, appointment with FS is July 18th. Guess I 'll find out then.
Girls, can I also ask, do you get some hot flashes, some days during your luteal phase? That's one symptom that tells me AF is coming...... I'm wondering if its normal? 
Other than that, I'm waiting for AF :growlmad:

Sorry girls, been really emotional so I apologise for the messy and sloppy post :sadangel:


----------



## xxshellsxx

Maz the only reason i'm being allowed the laporoscopy is because the HSG on my right tube was inconclusive. Apparently i have an issue with a tightly closed cervix too!! This could also explain a lot !! This is why the Dye couldn't be forced through enough even after 5 attempts, so they want to check it manually and redo the HSG under General with Cameras. They will also be checking for Endo and cysts while they are there! I do think they will find endo - i've always though i had this and i'll finally know one way or the other soon enough! I have signed the consent forms for them to fix anything they find that can be fixed! I had to fight for the clomid... they really didn't want me to have it! It was only because he started telling me the NICE guidelines wouldn't allow it... and i told him the NICE guidelines entitled me to to IUI and IVF yet our CCG doesn't... he told me he could bend the rules on the clomid and is allowing me 6 months of it after the Lap and Dye! :happydance:

I hope you just had a quiet tech at your ultrasound and there wasn't anything there to worry about, sometimes they don't say a lot - but i talk and ask questions and ask them to explain EVERYTHING to me because i'm a nosey bugger/control freak and need to know! lol Do you know yet what are they going to do about the cyst? BCP or actually drain it? or do you have to wait for the 18th july for that too xx As for the hot flashes... i get them just before AF arrives too and i know then as well that she is going to show xx


----------



## Spockette

Thanks Shellsy.....:thumbup:

Of course, I completely forgot about the trouble you had with your HSG and can completely understand why they are going to do the Laparoscopy. I am genuinely so pleased that they will do this procedure without you having to go private or look for another FS. As for the Clomid, RESULT!! :yipee: Good for you for fighting for it.... Do you know if you're going to be monitored?? Please let us know when your Lap will be booked!! 

I wanted to ask questions but I just stayed quiet. He did mention the cyst and I really hope there wasn't anything else there. I did have the private ultrasound in May and they didn't mention anything else other than the cyst so hopefully it should be ok. As for the cyst, it's only very tiny and because its a Endo cyst I don't think they can do anything at the mo. Its not causing issues, so they're going to leave it alone. 

I have the in laws over in a couple of days so will check in when I can :flower:

Thanks girls, speak soon 

Xxxx


----------



## stacergirl

Spock/sorry that you're emotional hun! Hope you start feeling better soon! Enjoy your inlaws' hopefully Af doesn't show! 
I don't get hot flashes but I get cold flashes, like my body temp changes and makes me cold, it's really weird!!


----------



## Spockette

Thanks Stacer :flower:

I really, really hope that Saturday brings amazing news xxxx. :cloud9:


----------



## stacergirl

Thanks Spock, meeee tooo! Lol I'll definitely get on here and let you know!!!


----------



## xxshellsxx

stace- just popped in to wish you all the luck in the world testing today and i have everything (but my legs lol) crossed for your beautiful BFP!!!!! xx:dust:


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies! Hope youre well! Just wanted to let you know that I tested and it's a BFP!!!! I cried! I've never seen a positive pregnancy test before! My husband is thrilled but trying to contain himself until the ultrasound. My beta is Monday, and the they will do another wed. I'd be 5 weeks then so I think the US is at 7 weeks then I get transferred to my OB. Gosh ladies, I can't believe this!!!! Ahhhhh! So excited!! Another milestone to check off!! My lower back is killing me still, guess that's a good sign! And super sore boobs too! Only other thing I've noticed is extreme fatigue on and off. 

I'll keep you ladies posted but will contine rooting you on. I'm so thankful for YoYe support through this process!


----------



## ESwemba84

Congrats Stace! That's wonderful!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Oh stace that's awesome news!!!!! I'm so so happy for you xxxx you must be on :cloud9: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Fx for lovely healthy numbers on monday and wednesday and super FX for 2 lovely beans at your ultrasound xxxx


----------



## stacergirl

Thanks sooo very much ES and shells!! So unreal! Took another test this morning and BFP showed up right away! 

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## xxshellsxx

post a pic i want to see what 2 lovely lines look like :happydance::happydance::happydance: 

I'm getting ready to O hopefully it will happen tomorrow (it usually does on CD12 with SI) so FX! Getting some BD in friday, tonight, and hopefully tomorrow and tuesday if DH can hack some back to back days lol x

Maz... where are you chick??? xxx Hope your doing ok xx


----------



## Spockette

OH MY GOOOOOOOOD,!! I have only just caught up. I have had the in laws here but I was thinking about you Stace!

This is the news I have been waiting for!! Many, many congratulations ( I may have shed a little tear) :happydance: :happydance:

You deserve this so much and I am wishing you a happy and healthy nine months.... Now, the next question......

How many of them are actually cooking away..........:friends:

Eeeeek....exciting......

Hope everyone else is cool? Shells.....get jiggy girl..... I'm just waiting for AF to rear her ugly arse head. :growlmad:


----------



## ESwemba84

I've finished my Femara, and I'm waiting on my CD 13 ultrasound on Wednesday. Other than that, I'm doing good!


----------



## lmm100

Congratulations stace that's fantastic news you never know you may well be joining me and having twins. X


----------



## stacergirl

Thanks so much ladies! I went in for my bloodwork today and my hcg is 350 which they said is a solid number. So Im officially pregnant, nurse confirmed and all!!! I go in on Wed for more blood work to ensure the HCG is growing/doubling then ultrasound at 7 weeks. We told my parents and my sister and 2 of our friends (which are husband and wife) as they were the only ones who knew we were doing IVF. Other than that keeping it quiet. Here is the picture you requested. 

Imm i'd love to have twins just like you!! Did you find out what you are having yet? You're probably too early? Are you hoping for anything in particular?

Spock-thanks so much!!! I wont know how mnay are cooking until 7 weeks (this Wednesday will be 5 weeks). So have to wait a couple of weeks. I'm hoping 2, but will be satisfied with 1. I think it my HCG numbers rise drastically that they might be able to know there are twins earlier, but not positive. Im hoping AF doesn't show this month!!!! 

Es-glad you are getting along, hope this cycle is it for you. I assume you are doing ovulation induction with monitoring? 

Shells-hope you're getting busy!! I haven't been able to for over a month now....not even allowed orgasms...boring! LOL I think I have to wait until the ultrasound. Oh well. not complaining.
 



Attached Files:







photo (1).jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ESwemba84

Stace, those are awesome numbers! Congrats, again! Yes, we are doing OI with monitoring. After my ultrasound Wednesday I should be cleared to give myself a shot of Ovidrel, have sex, then take progesterone for the rest of my cycle. I'm hoping they increase the progesterone dose because AF still came about 6 days early last cycle on it, after only an 8 day LP.


----------



## xxshellsxx

wow thats some dark lines!!! and big numbers too - my guess it is twins! :thumbup::thumbup: xxx No orgasms! Thats no fun but it will be worth it :happydance:

We got busy friday, sunday and managed one more today! Got a positive this morning, blazing positive this lunchtime... and it's already turning negative this pm! My LH surge is really short! So O should happen any time now - should see a lovely temp rise tomorrow if all goes as it usually does :) Pleased we managed back to back BD days - DH stuggles to do those (well he is nearly 42 lol)

I got a text from the hospital today - i go in for my pre op assessment on monday!! BUT... that assessment could last for 3 months so it could be anytime from next monday i go in. She did say they often get cancellations and they ring round the waiting list to see if anyone can take it... so just a waiting game now! xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

gutted.... no temp rise this morning!! Don't think the SI has done as good a job as it usually does for me - timing was perfect if my temp had risen this morning - not going to be able to get DH to BD again tonight so i'm hoping i O sometime during today and we've done enough - my temp had better go up tomorrow :dohh:


----------



## lmm100

Stacer we are having boy girl twins found out a few wks ago we paid for a us we just couldn't wait we had it confirmed last wk at our 20wk us. I've got everything crossed for you make sure you keep us informed.


----------



## stacergirl

Imm that's awesome!!! That's exactly what I would want!! :) 

Shells-tell dh to take one for the team Snd put out tonight!! What's one more bd in the grand scheme of things?! You've already put so much effort in. Even if your temp rises this afternoon, I think you should still talk dh into it!!! ;) Best of luck!!!


----------



## Spockette

Hi girls :hi:

Again, I apologise for being a bit AWOL. My in laws are here and I'm shattered.... :wacko:

Stacer, those are two beautiful lines :happydance: The numbers are looking great too. I'm keeping it all crossed that the numbers are fab on Wed. I'm dying to know how many babies there are, although I now one would be absolutely brilliant. Keep us posted hon......xxxx :cloud9:

ES, really sorry to hear about the Short LP but I'm really pleased they are doing everything they can to help you. Fingers crossed the Ovidrel, Prog and the monitoring will do the trick.... Xxx :thumbup:

Shells, how you doing hon? Really sorry to hear about the temp dip BUT you are so not out yet!! Keep baby dancing, jump on your guy, tie him down, gag him.....do what you have to do!! :haha:

Imm, many many congratulations. One of each flavour!! All the best hon xxx

As for me girls, I had sex with hubby last Thursday which was about 8 dpo. I saw blood and naturally thought AF was on her way. Over the last few days I've wiped a few times and there's been a bit of blood on the tissue, not much at all. So I've been waiting for AF to 'flow' and haven't had anything. I've had no other symptoms apart from feeling like AF is coming. Today I did the One Step PT (cheapie ) and got a second line! 

But to be honest, I'm not buying it......not just yet. I also threw away the test.....Im petrified to do another....:shrug:


----------



## Spockette

https://https://i464.photobucket.com/albums/rr3/mazmail1977/5efbe4cac6cb7fb76577eeffa459186c.jpg

Not sure if this works. This is on my 15th pee of the day. I am about 12 DPO.....(not really sure when I ovulated to be honest)

What you guys think?


----------



## stacergirl

Spock Omg!!!! There's definitely a small line. Wait til 14 dpo, thats what I did and got my BFP. At 12 days the hcg levels might not be high enough, which is why you're getting a faint line. A lot of women spot around Af but she never fully comes. And my symptoms were tiredness cramps sore boobs hunger and Lower back pain. I really really hoping this is it!!!Fx!!


----------



## ESwemba84

:happydance:

I definitely see something there! I'd say test tomorrow AM, and see what it looks like. I'd say that is the beginning of a BFP! Yay!


----------



## xxshellsxx

OMFG!!!! that is absolutely BFP Maz!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: If you do a FRER that will show a lovely pink second line for sure!! I've stalked enough tests and there is no question over that hun - you're pregnant!!!!

Finally your times have come girls i just so hope i'm not too far behind you both xxxx


----------



## Spockette

Thanks so much girls. Of course I am very, very happy, incredibly shocked and incredibly dubious. I haven't had any sore boobs or anything like that just a slightly late period.... 

I'm going to take an FRER tonight (if I can get one ) and see what it says in the morning. I also had my ultrasound last Tues and I was about 6 DPO (the most) but the tech didn't mention seeing anything on the scan..... :shrug:

Shells.....You're definitely up next hon, no question about it..... Same with you ES!

Thanks so much girls.....Will update as soon as I can xxxx

:hugs:


----------



## xxshellsxx

not sure anything would be seen at 6dpo - but maybe that's why they were quiet.... maybe they saw something but didn't want to say anything in case they were wrong xx :thumbup: So excited for you ladies... but sad too as you guys will (quite rightly) head on over to the 'dark side' more and more and you guys have been with me for so long over here... i'll miss you xxx


----------



## stacergirl

Shells we won't leave you!!!! I'll be here til you get that BFP!! Which should be soon! Hence why dh better give it up tonight! Haha!! The same goes for ES too! We won't leave you!! But we will def be praying for youre BFP! I think this thread is getting lucky!! 

I agree that 6 dpo would be too soon, the embry is only seen under a microscope at that point! Even 2 weeks and a few days past ovulation my embryo is only the size of an orange seed!!! Ahh! So excited for you!!


----------



## xxshellsxx

I hope you do stick around for a little bit longer i want to keep up with your exciting progress and really don't want to venture out of my safe haven to keep up with you both :flower: it's been just over 6 months we've been chatting the cycles and BFN's away :thumbup: Now the BFP's are finally flowing i'm so happy for you girls i love it when LTTTC'ers get that elusive BFP xx :happydance::happydance: 

no chance of a BD tonight - DH was late home he went to see his kids first... so he's just home, we're having dinner and then i'm out for the evening and he's seriously worn out :blush: so no chance when i get home he'll be snoring lol x I'll just keep everything crossed for that temp rise tomorrow!! OPK is faint now so it should have happened today sometime FX!! x


----------



## stacergirl

I haven't even made one post in the pregnancy forums, so trust me I will!!


----------



## Spockette

Hey girlies :hi:

I didn't manage to get an FRER tonight but I will retest with a cheapie in the morning. 

Shells and ES, I'm not going anywhere!. We've gone through this journey together and I'm not about to stop now :winkwink: Besides, we need to have BFPs all round!!

Shells, the tech did ask me when my last period was so not sure what he was looking for..... Who knows.... 
I also think you're definitely not out until AF arrives. Besides, BB temperatures are very sensitive things and even the slightest thing can throw you off! I think you definitely do enough :sex: so please don't put more pressure on yourself :hugs: 

I'll keep you posted girls and Stace let us know how it goes tomorrow :cloud9:

Xxx. :kiss: xxx


----------



## xxshellsxx

Awww girls I'm so glad to hear you'll be hanging around xxx can't wait for tomorrow's test maz xx 

Stace can't wait to hear what tomorrow's numbers are x fx for lovely large numbers xx

ES where are you in your cycle sorry if you've already posted im on my phone and can't scroll back and I've been caught up in all the bfp excitement xx 

I'm not too worried about my temp as long as it rises tomorrow like it should! I've never had a cycle with out O temp rise. .. so fx this is just like a cycle without si and tomorrow will show that today was O day :) 

Xxx


----------



## stacergirl

Shells, I'm really hoping you O'd today too! I got everything crossed for you!! Keep us posted!! 

Spock-The cheapie will definitely do, especially if you're doing fmu as your result today was after 15 pees! Lol. Post us a pic after you test!! :) 

ES-good luck on your ultrasound tomorrow! Hope everything's going perfect this cycle!! 

Imm-did you decide on names yet? I think the names part is going to be hard. After years of looking (lol I know) we stil don't have the one. Every time I get the one someone steals it unknowingly. But I think that just means there's a more perfect name out there that we haven't found yet!


----------



## ESwemba84

Shells, I'm CD12 tomorrow and having an ultrasound to see if I can take the trigger. Then it's go time and the awful wait!


----------



## Spockette

Hi guys :hi:

Shells, good luck on the temp rise. I have my fingers crossed for you hon. Xx :thumbup:

Stace, good luck again hon. I'm sure you'll be absolutely fine and those little beans are making themselves comfy (and yes, I really think you're having twins) :happydance:

ES, good luck with the ultrasound. Hope it goes well?

Well this morning I did another cheapie using another brand (I haven't been able to go out on my own to buy something decent)

This was 2nd morning urine and I took photo 15 minutes after:

https://https://i464.photobucket.com/albums/rr3/mazmail1977/155aca87daf614f91014444bcd4eb7a1.jpg

I'm still very cautious.....keep thinking my results should be darker at 13dpo....

Thanks again girls. As always, you're fab xxxxx

:hugs:


----------



## lmm100

That's defo a bfp im so happy for you this is turning in to the lucky thread. How you feeling excited nervous worried all of the above?

Stace we have decided on names but aren't telling as we don't want people to say i don't like or steal them.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Maz is that tesco own brand? If so they are not very sensitive so that's a beautiful line for 13dpo on those xxx :thumbup:

ES good luck with your ultrasound today hope you can trigger :thumbup: we'll be tww'ing together :thumbup:

Stace and Lmm i know all about picking names and having them stolen too :dohh: We have a large extended family and soooo many babies we've not got a lot left to choose form now lol I'm sure the names you will have will be perfect :flower:

Yay my temp went up today - just like a cycle without SI, CD13 was O day and not huge jump but that's ok - maybe my body has gotten used to the SI and i need to break from it for a cycle or 2 x


----------



## Spockette

Thanks so much girls :hugs:

Imm of course I am very happy but I am still very early so seeing how it goes. I can't wait to hear the names of your little ones. Can I just ask where you are from? :flower:

Thanks so much Shells. The test I used was a cheapo one from the pharmacy so I'm not sure how sensitive it is....... I'm not even that sure when I ovulated. I just only know when I got a positive OPK and that was 2 weeks ago today. So pleased your temp went up hon. Keeping it crossed xxxx

I don't think I'm going to go crazy with the testing because that will drive me nuts. I might wait a few days and test with the digital.....

Hope you're all well? :hugs:

Also I have posted the tests in the Pregnancy Test gallery too xxx


----------



## ESwemba84

Yay Spockette! Congrats! That line is plenty dark for how early you are! 

Shells, I'm really glad your temp went up! I'm excited to have someone to go through the TWW with!


----------



## stacergirl

Spock-that is definitely a BFP!! Being that it was your 2nd urine of the day too!! I'm positive it will get darker! When will you schedule an appointment with your doctor to confirm? Congrats!!!!! It's so surreal isn't it? 

Shells-that's great news that your temp went up! So excited for you as well!! Fx for you!!!! 

Imm- totally understand about the names! When are you due? 

ES-hope the ultrasound went well and you can get started!!! Love that you and shells are in this together! Would be awesome if you two gave us a clean sweep of bfps this cycle!!' 

Fx for you ladies!!!


----------



## Spockette

Thanks Stace :hugs: Over he in the UK you can go straight to the midwife. If I go to the Docs they'll just say 'oh congratulations, go and see your midwife' :haha:

How did the HCG results go? :cloud9: 

ES, how was the ultrasound?

Shells, I hope you're well?

I am feeling shattered........ZZZzzzzzzz. ..:sleep:


----------



## Spockette

Oh and I had this in my draw and thought what the hec.....

https://i464.photobucket.com/albums/rr3/mazmail1977/5ecec117208da4997c4718e777225ded.jpg"]https://https://i464.photobucket.com/albums/rr3/mazmail1977/5ecec117208da4997c4718e777225ded.jpg

Sorry, not sure why it came up twice xxx


----------



## stacergirl

Shells-I am so excited for you!!! Wow!! Amd you're already feeling tired? That hasn't stopped for me yet. Especially since we're not allowed caffeine. Boo!! Any other symptoms?? 

Hcg results are in and they went from 397 to 978!! The nurses are happy and my estrogen is good too! When I went in this morning the lab lady who draws my blood and the nurse both hugged me! It was nice! Made having to go the ivf route much less painful ya know??


----------



## Spockette

Stace, fab numbers hon. Huge congratulations! :cloud9:
I'm feeling really tired at the moment but no other symptoms so far. I expect it to hit me in week 5 or 6....(I hope) xxx


----------



## ESwemba84

Spockette:happydance:

Stace:happydance:

My ultrasound was bittersweet. Apparently I DID ovulate on my own (yay!), but looks like we missed our window this month. Gonna have sex tonight just incase ovulation happened today, but I'm thinking I'm taking the rest of the cycle off! I really don't mind that much, as long as I know my body is starting to work!


----------



## lmm100

Spockette im in the UK near Manchester. Have you made an appointment to see the midwife yet? 

Stace im due in November its going really quick. How you feeling?


----------



## stacergirl

Imm-that is good to hear. Hope mine goes really quick too!  Im feeling fine. Looking bloated though even though my scale says the same. Excited to see the ultrasound in 2 weeks!!! 

Spock-so when was your LMP? Wondering if we'd be due around the same time.

ES-sorry you got some bittersweet news. That is great that you O'd on your own, but hopefully you didn't miss it. Still keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Shells-2 week wait...yay! lol When is your AF due? hoping she doesn't show!


----------



## xxshellsxx

ES - hope you haven't missed it!! FX you caught the quick little bugger lol x

Stace - yep 2ww... again lol AF is due anywhere from 13th - 15th - depending on weather the SI does it's job of extending LP or not this month lol xx


----------



## Spockette

ES...that's a shame they missed it this cycle but I hope you :sex: anyway? You never know!! :flower:

Imm I had no idea you were from Manchester? That's great! Were you born there too? Do you have the accent? :flower:

Shells, good luck for this month! 2ww are horrid! Any news on when your Lap may happen? I think you should keep calling the hospital to see if they have cancellations! I reckon lots of ladies cancel because they fall pregnant. (Hopefully that will be you too)

Stace, my last period was on the 6th June so I am due on the 13th March according to the online calculator. :cloud9: What about you?

As for me, I'm just getting on with it. Feeling a bit tired and wake up feeling abit nauseous. It's started really early.... In laws are still here so they're helping me out!:thumbup:

Love to you all 

:kiss:


----------



## xxshellsxx

Maz - no idea yet, but pre op on monday i will ask again lol :thumbup: Have you told your in-laws your Pg yet? xx I got my CH this morning so 3dpo... so only a week til AF roughly due - 2ww is always quicker with LPD lol x


----------



## stacergirl

Shells-you're absolutely right that the TWW is so much faster with a LPD. I always liked that part a little bit!!! Your chart looks good. Hoping the temperature stays up!!! Unless you get a dip for implantation. 

Spock-my EDD would be about March 5th! YAY! Yes, did you tell you inlaws you were pegnant? Have you told anyone else yet?

Es-hope you're just taking it easy and enjoying your self.


----------



## ESwemba84

Thanks guys! I actually purposefully didn't try this month. I feel I need Moore time to get my weight down. Because I think that might balance out the hormones, and make ovulation happen by itself. Hopefully!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Hey ladies i hope your all doing well xx I've had some gutting news today my SIL is pregnant with number 4... completely unplanned as her family was complete :cry: I'm happy for them, but why her and not me :cry: I've been reading my horoscope for july just to try and find some hope... here are some extracts: :roll: i so hope this is true!

_Pop the champagne, dear Pisces! Some amazing changes are taking place in the heavens, now that Jupiter, the giver of gifts and luck, just recently moved into Cancer and your fifth house of true love, children, and creativity.

This benefic planet, Jupiter, is set to stay in this part of your chart for nearly thirteen months, until July 16, 2014. This has to be reason to celebrate! It matters not what your marital status happens to be, for every Pisces, of every birthday, will partake of this wonderful trend. 

*Not only will Jupiter enliven your love life, Jupiter will also bring blessings for conception / pregnancy or to the children you have now. *

*Do you long for a baby? Jupiter can see to it that you are buying - or knitting - baby booties very soon! Whether you hope to conceive a child or adopt one, both ways are favored as a path to motherhood and fatherhood. This year and the first half of 2014 will be your best year in twelve years to start the process.*_

FULL HOROSCOPE HERE

Now is that 12 years line just a coincidence?? or fate! God i hope this has a true meaning!

xx


----------



## stacergirl

Shells-I'm sooo sorry! I know you're probably devestated! It's so hard to hear when everyone else keeps getting pregnant!! I sure do hope that horoscope has some meaning! It sure is spot on with everyone you're going through!! I'm sure we all would be so thrilled if you got that BFP! You deserve it! Keep your head up hun and were here for you!! Hugs!


----------



## Spockette

Aww Shells 

I wish I could give you a huge hug! :hugs: :hugs:

I can't imagine how you must be feeling! Well, I kind of know to a certain extent but I found it heart wrenching when I used to see a pregnant woman in the street, let alone a family member.
The horoscope is very interesting and I sooooooooooo hope it comes true! :cloud9:
The only thing I can say hon, is that things are moving ahead for you! I'll have everything crossed for you that you will get pregnant soon BUT just in case it takes that little bit of help you will have your Lap to see what's going on and you have been approved for Clomid. :happydance:
YOU will get your baby! I promise! It just takes some ladies a little bit longer.....

Always here :winkwink:

:kiss: xxx


Hope everyone else is ok?

In laws are still here :devil:


----------



## xxshellsxx

Thanks ladie for letting me rant xx I feel a lot better today about it all - it's just the initial news that gets to me x when i see her for the first time i might have a meltdown again but i'll get over it xx

I had my pre op assessment today... all is good and i'm good to go just got to wait on date... which still hasn't been arranged yet! She said i'm only likely to get 1 weeks notice for it! I have blood test forms here and once the letter arrives i need to get them done asap. I also had to have an ECG today because of my SVT - all is good! 

You all know 'DH' are not officially married... he's not a happy bunny today - he confessed to me this morning that a gig we had booked for this week, which has been cancelled today!, he was using the money for an engagement ring - apparently he has spoken with my mum 2 weeks ago and asked her if he could marry me.... he planned on proposing when we go away to blackpool (seaside resort for those across the pond lol) for the weekend in 2 weeks time... and now with the cancellation he is devastated as the one romantic thing he ever thought up on his own has fallen through - OMG how sweet was that going to be!! :hb: :hb: I know once spare money is available it will happen - we just have so much to spend on the business and cost of living it doesn't come around very often x


----------



## Spockette

Hey girlies :hi:

How are well all? :flower::flower:

Finally my in laws have left :smug: Things are now back to normal!

Shells, I am so pleased the pre op went well! Lets hope the appointment comes really soon!:coffee:
I was reading what your partner was going to do and I was like 'awww'.. That's just the sweetest thing ever. I am so sorry he wasn't able to do it. I'm really hoping that the opportunity will happen soon for you guys. You so deserve it. :hugs:

How are you getting on with the 2ww?? 

Stacer and ES, I hope you guys are well?

I'm feeling ok. Tired with Nausea on and off.......xxxx

:kiss:


----------



## stacergirl

Hi shells! Sorry your oh won't be able to do as planned. That was really sweet of him to plan that out though! What a good guy! Im sure it will happen soon though!! Keep your head up honey! You guys will have a great time together no matter what!! 

Spock-I'm with you on being tired but haven't had nausea. Yesterday my stomach felt off but nothing happened and when I ate or drank water I felt better. 

ES hope you're doing good!


----------



## xxshellsxx

hey ladies xx

Glad your both doing well :) Hope the nausea isn't too bad, but i bet it's also strangely reassuring to know baby is growing xx

I'm 9dpo - nothing unusual going on here at all - same old, same old :dohh:


----------



## ESwemba84

Hi! I'm doing good. CD20, and hoping AF holds off until Saturday, so I can at least have a 21 day cycle. I'm getting more crampy though....

I can't wait for nausea! Lol, things only infertile people say.....I actually didn't have much nausea with my pregnancy. But the lack of it had nothing to do with my MC, since the baby stopped growing at 10.5 weeks, and had a healthy heartbeat at 8 weeks. 

Shells, when are you testing?


----------



## xxshellsxx

I tested yesterday and today... BFN as always. I don't know why i even bother testing... i guess the hope of one day seeing 2 lines appear outweighs the sensible side of me lol x

I hope Af stays away full stop for you ES x


----------



## stacergirl

Hey shells, it looks like you're only 9 days past ovulation? It could've been too early hun! Even with lpd, implantstion could be occuring right now. Hoping af stays away! Hugs! Thinking of you!


----------



## MrsPhez

Just wanted to say that I had LP of 10 days. I tried Vit B6 and vitex (for a little while) which didn't lengthen it. I stopped those and got some progesterone cream. Lo and behold that month I got my bfp. I never knew what my LP would have been without it and I do believe it's a coincidence personally. Might be worth a shot though. Good luck ladies, I know how stressful it is.


----------



## Spockette

Many congratulations MrsPhez! Funnily enough the FS mentioned about the natural progestorone too. I didn't use it but it sounds like it did the trick. Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance:

Shells, really sorry about the BFN but 9dpo is still early! I'm soooooooo hoping its your month. As soon as you get your BFP, we are going to have some online drinking :wine:

ES, so sorry about your miscarriage :hugs: Also, I conceived my daughter very easily on a 21 day cycle..... :thumbup:

Stacer, hope you're well? How are you feeling?

At the moment I'm only getting a bit of nausea in the morning, sore nipples and feeling a bit more tired......xxx


----------



## stacergirl

Shells, I read your post on the vent thread. I can't believe the closed cervix could be what's causing this issue. I hope you're feeling a little bit of relief as you just might know what's causing the issue. Let us know once you get a chance to talk eith your FS about that and what they say. I really hope that's the issue and it's completely fixable so that you can get that BFP! Keep us posted! 

Hope everuone is well! 3 days until my ultrasound!


----------



## Spockette

Hi girls :hi:

Shells, sorry I didn't read that post but I hope it's something they can fix for you! Is that what they say has been causing the issue ? :hugs:

Stacer :happydance: 3 days only! Woo hoo! Can't wait to hear how it goes!
How are you feeling?

Xxxxx


----------



## xxshellsxx

Hey girls hope your both feeling ok :flower:

I don't know if that is what is causing the issue, but it was mentioned when i had my follow up about my cervix being closed, which is most definitely shouldn't have been closed the day of my positive opk!- but it was only yesterday when chatting with a MW friend and i was catching her up with everything, she told me that the treatment i had for cervical erosion 15 years ago is actually 'surgery' and as i was treated with an older technique with 'Acid' to burn off the cells - this can cause scar tissue! I never even gave that any thought when they said at my HSG had i had any cervix treatment! I don't know if i'll get a chance to mention it to FS before my lap and dye - but i will mention it when i go in (when ever that is!) I'm wondering if it is that that's cause my issues... or if i'm just clutching at straws for them to find something that can be fixed and help me :shrug: xx


----------



## stacergirl

Shells-I don't blame you one bit for wanting to know what's csusing this. I mean there's got to be something. And that would be amazing if all they needed to do was open up the cervix?! Definitely keep us posted as we are rooting for you!! 

Spock-I'm doing good, no complaints. Just cold all the time and tired and a little bit of cramping but nothing bad. Very excited about my ultrasound. Wondering how many stuck, whether one or 2. The embryos they put back were the same quality so I'm wondering if there will be 2? Only 2 more days! How are you? I still haven't been nauseous, just a bit of upset stomach. 

ES-hope you're doing good!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Stacey i can't wait for your ultrasound either :happydance::happydance: it must be so exciting :cloud9: I'm going away friday morning for a wedding then we're off to the beach (blackpool lol) for the weekend straight after... with the bride and groom lol :haha: But i'll do my best to check in and catch up with how many sticky beans you have going on in there :cloud9:

Maz... how are you feeling? i know over here we don't get ultrasounds til 12 weeks... will you be doing a private one any time soon?? xx


----------



## stacergirl

Thanks shells! Sounds like you got a fun weekend planned! Enjoy it to the fullest!!


----------



## Spockette

Hi girlies :hi:

Shells, I agree with Stacer! If it is just the cervix then maybe they can open it for you! It actually makes a lot of sense. I know one of your tubes is slightly blocked but you can ovulate from the other. You can take some Clomid to ensure you do ovulate from that ovary.... Keep us posted hon! :winkwink:

Stacer, I'm 6 weeks today and feeling very tired, on and off nausea throughout the day and wake up with headaches. Other than that, I'm fine. I did have pains on my side a few days ago, so I went to A & E. They didn't scan me but they checked my HCG levels and it was 33,000! I've got a scan booked for tomorrow just to rule out ectopic. :shrug:
I'm so excited for you Stacer. I am sooooooo sure there are two cooking away in there. Please let us know how you get on!! :cloud9:

:kiss: :hugs:


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies! Had to pop on and give you am update. Ultrasound went well today and the best part is we're having twins!!!! I can't believe it. When the doctor told me I said "shut up" because I wasn't expecting that. The thought did cross my mind but not today! It's so amazing! Hearing the heartbeats brought tears to my eyes!! It's set in that this is real! Thanks so much for your support! I'll be hanging around as long as I'm welcome because the first trimester thread scares me!!! 

I hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## stacergirl

Spock-your hcg is great! How did the scan go? Hoping the scare was just a scare!! I'm waiting for the nausea to set in! Hopefully I'm one of the lucky ones though that doesn't get it!!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Oh wow I knew it had to be twins!!!! That's the best news ever xxx maz how did you your scan go today? Keeping everything crossed all is ok and is just a scare xxx I'm on my holidays in sunny Blackpool but still had to get in to check in on you both xx


----------



## lmm100

Yeah your going the twin club double congratulations that's amazing. Hopefully you will have a good pregnancy I've had no sickness in fact I've had nothing much at all apart from a massive bump.


----------



## Spockette

Stacer :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: I bloody knew it. I am sooooooo pleased for you. A million congratulations to you and hubby!! You've waited so long and you deserve it so much :happydance: I sooooooo hope you don't get the nausea. It's awful :nope:

My scan went well girls, thanks for asking. I saw a little blob and a little heartbeat so all going well! :cloud9: Measured just right too. 

Shells how are you hon? Hope you're enjoying Blackpool?

Imm how are you getting on ferrying the big bump? :cloud9:

Sorry about the delay in answering girls. I'm feeling a bit sick and so tired :sick:


----------



## ESwemba84

Yay Stace! Congrats on Twins!:happydance:

Spockette, glad to hear everything is good!

Hi everyone else!

AFM, I ended up having a 25 day cycle......unmediated! I have to take this cycle off because of a vaccine I received for work, so I'm on a break, but just for this cycle.


----------



## stacergirl

Thanks so much ladies! 

How is everyone doing?? 

Shells-any word when your lap and dye will be? Any other new updates? 

Es-how are you doing? Are you taking a break from ttc? Hope you're ok. 

Imm-how are your twins treating you? We're you stressed through your entire pregnancy especially since there were 2 to worry about? Did yours measure differently each time or were they about the same? 

Spock-how are you? Enjoying being pg? 

I had an ultrasound last Friday at my new OB, but couldn't get good dating so I'll have to go back next tues. glad I get to get scanned often but just makes for more worry!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Hi Stace - no news here, just plodding along ... waiting for Af.... waiting for lap date... always waiting lol x

Glad your doing ok, hope they manage to get a good scan on tuesday so you can stop worrying a little xx Will you be finding out what sex the babies are when you can? x

Maz how are you doing? xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

well the hospital must have heard me moaning about waiting... they have just rang me and i go in the 12th august.... now it's time to worry what they find or not find and back to square one :dohh:


----------



## lmm100

Stacer im doing ok apart from my bump being massive but there are 2 in there to be honest im doing ok hoping i carry on feeling ok. They do measure different every time not got another scan till end of the month im betting they have grown loads. They move loads feels like I've got an octopus in my stomach.

How are you doing?


----------



## stacergirl

That's great shells!! Hopefully they don't find anything that's not fixable so you can get that Bfp!! Let us know how it goes! Fx everything goes well! 

Imm-glad you feel good! That's great! At least you're getting close so you won't be big for too much longer. 

I'm good, feeling fine, no nausea just exhaustion sore boobs and difficulties sleeping. I'm not certain about my new OB, when I went in at 8 weeks 2 days the US tech did an abdominal scan, then told me one of the babies sacs was smaller. I'm trying not to stress but of course it's on my mind. The research I've done shows that they should've done a vaginal us for more accurate dating. My friend did vaginal all the way up to 12 weeks. Then I've read that they usually even out at the next appt; that it's too early to tell; that one could be hiding behind the other, etc. so i don't know. But when the nurse came in she didnt seem concerned, so its frustrating! And i never got to see the doctor. I told Dh and he is not concerned, he thinks we've disproved her theory but im still just a little nervous. So we will see at my next appt on Tuesday. Praying that everything goes well. I actually called my FS and spoke with the nurse and she thinks it's too early to determine that-which I trust her, plus she said as long as the heartbeats are good then she wouldn't worry. Which they were, they were 150 and 170. But the US tech didn't even compare it to my last US that my FS did. So it was just my first experience with that US tech at my new OB practice and I'm not sold on her! lol.


----------



## lmm100

Stace its very worrying i no my first few scans where vaginal the consultant scanned me said they get a better view as they are so small i no its hard not to worry after my mc i was so worried about this pregnancy i had my first scan at 5.5wk the twins where just black dots no heartbeats had to wait 3wk for the next scan it was awful we just worried the whole time i still worry now about them im just glad to have them check me and the twins as often as possible. When is your next scan?


----------



## stacergirl

Thanks Imm. I guess its more stressful with 2 than just one! My next scan is tues. I was looking at pictures and the uterus goes forward and faces the belly button while the cervix remains closer to the rectum. It was twin a that was smaller which was the one closest to the cervix, but the cervix is closer to the back than the front of the uterus so I'm thinking twin a was just behind twin b. it would make perfect sense based on the images I've seen. Trying to stay positive as worrying doesn't help!! Lol


----------



## Spockette

Hello my lovelies :hi:

I'm sorry I'm not on here as often as I'd like. I haven't forgotten about you but I just feel awful! :nope: 24/7 nausea and permanently exhausted. Looking after a toddler at the same time is so difficult. However, I am definitely not going to complain!! I had this with my first too.

Shells, that's brilliant news about the Lap!! :thumbup: I actually hope they find something they can fix. Can I just ask, are they aware of your cervix and the possible issue you may have? Are they going to investigate that? 

Stacer, please don't worry about the other twin. Nothing is ever accurate with ultrasounds and yes they should have done a vaginal one. The heartrates are fab!! You will be absolutely fine hon.

Imm, gear to hear you're getting bigger! Hope it's not too uncomfortable?

I've got a private scan this Wed to check things are ok? I hope they are! Very nervous but I really want to know. I'll be nine weeks! :dohh:

Love to you all girls. I'm off to stick my head down the toilet :sick:


----------



## stacergirl

Spock-sorry to hear you are so sick! I hope you get some relief soon! I don't know how women with kids do pregnancy!! I can barely take care of my dog bc I'm do tired! Lol but other than that I feel great, almost too great. Hope that's ok. Thanks for the positive vibes. Scan is less than 24 hours. Dh is certain everything is ok and made me refer to the twins all weekend! He's cute! I just have OCD do its hard not to think about it!! 

Shells--only a week until your lap and dye! Hope this week flies by so you can get some more answers and be on your way!! Keep us posted! 

Imm-thinking my pregnancy is similar to your because as of now, I feel great other than being tired! Will be 10 weeks in 2 days. Crazy! Hope you're well! 

Es-I think you're on a break? Hope you're doing well!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Maz glad you popped in i was getting worried about you! sorry to hear your so sick, it can't be pleasant, but will be worth it xx They are not aware of the cauterisation i had because i forgot about it! :blush: BUT it will be the first thing i tell the surgeon on monday when i see him! In a way i hope this is the main cause because then it adds weight to my IVF appeal letter if they caused the issue all them years ago... i'm not that lucky though lol x

Stace hope the can goes well tomorrow, i'm sure all is fine xx


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies, hate to bring bad news to the forum, however my scan didn't go so well. The tech was right from the previous scan when she said baby a might not make it. At the scan yesterday baby a didnt have a heartbeat. We are very saddened by this of course. The doctor seems to think its chromosomal issues. The baby is still there and they said I'll either absorb it or I'll bleed. However, they did say that baby b looks perfect, so that's a relief. We are very thankful to have baby b, but it's been really hard on me. I've been moping around yesterday and today. The thought that my pregnancy will be more special than everyone else around me who got pregnant so easily around me is now gone. I'll just have a normal pregnancy like everyone else. I know it's silly, but after ivf and everything, having twins made me feel good about it. I have to remind myself I'm still pregnant with the other though. It's been tough but I'm hoping it gets easier. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## lmm100

Stace im so sorry it must be really hard for you please give yourself time to grieve but stay positive about the little one inside you that's still growing and is going to need you to nurture him/her you've been through so much to get this far i know its going to be hard the next few days and months all will be ok in the end and trust me you will never forget the little one you have lost but in time it does get better love you to and your hubby at this difficult time x x


----------



## Spockette

Stacer,
I'm so, so sorry honey. I wish there was something I could do to take the pain away. I know that carrying twins does carry a a much higher risk but after what you've been through it must be like a stab in the heart.

I really pleased that the other twin is well hon. I am so sure you'll go on to have a very healthy and happy pregnancy. I think you're absolutely brilliant and your little bubba is so lucky to have a mummy like you. You take care of yourself and we are always here x xx

Lots of hugs xxx


----------



## stacergirl

Thanks sooooo much for the kind words, you brought tears to my eyes just reading! It's hard but I think it's going to get better. I've been taking it easy and giving myself space to just be. Just praying the little munchkin inside of my belly sticks around! Xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

Oh stace i am so so sorry to hear this news, it must be a very difficult time for you both xx I can't imagine how distressing this must be for you, and i totally understand why you felt that twins would have been so special after everything you've been through. Take care of yourself, take time to grieve for your loss, and i hope your extra special bubba grows strong and healthy and makes your dreams come true xx


----------



## stacergirl

Shells, thanks for your kind words. I think you're having your lap and dye tomorrow? Best of luck! Let us know how it goes!! I'm hoping you get some answers!! 

Hope everyone else is doing well. I'm Hanging in there. Trying to stay busy which helps.


----------



## xxshellsxx

thank you, yes today is the day i go in at 12pm (it's 8.15am and been awake for 4hours already :dohh: ) I'm very nervous and wish i was on a early admission instead of lunchtime it would be nearly over by now lol x

Hope your all doing ok x


----------



## Spockette

Hi girls,
Shells, how did the lap & dye go? Apologies for not remembering to wish you luck. I'm just really not myself at the moment. Let us know what the docs have told you. I will have everything crossed that its good news. Xxx

Stacer, how are you hon?

Hope the rest of you ladies are well? X x


----------



## stacergirl

Shells-been thinking about you and hoping the lap and dye went well! Keep us posted! 

Spock-you seem to be having such a difficult pregnancy, I'm sorry to hear! Hope you start feeling for like yourself soon!! How far along are you now? 

Afm-I'm doing ok, trying everything I can to get excited about this baby which it's starting to happen, I just think I'm protecting myself in case something does happen. But I've read so many stories about women losing one twin and going on to deliver a healthy baby, so I'm hoping that's my case. I'm 11 weeks tomorrow, my doc says the first trimester ends at 13 weeks do I've only got 2 weeks to go, I'm counting down the days. Once I've had my scan sept 3 and everything looks good, I'll start getting really excited bc it is then that we will be able to actually feel like this is real! I haven't had any spotting or anything so that's good, I think it'd be more devastating to see the blood. I'm going to try to get in next week for an ultrasound just before i go on vacation so i can rest assured. I still have very little symptoms-just fatigue, bloating, big/sore breasts, although I'm not complaining as long as everything's going well in there!! 

Es and imm-hope you're well!


----------



## Spockette

Aww Stace, of course your little tinker will be absolutely fine. Once the heartbeat is seen then the percentage of anything happening drops dramatically! My cousins wife went brought IVF and I just recently found out that she was pregnant with triplets. Unfortunately, she lost two but she is on the way to having a healthy baby. Not sure if that little story made you feel worse but I just wanted to reassure you that it is a common issue. Definitely not a nice one but one that happens.

Thanks for the sympathy hon. Means a lot xxxx

Shells, thinking of you hon xxx


----------



## stacergirl

Thanks Spock, and your story didn't make me feel worse. I'm sorry for your Cousins loss. I guess I'm just thankful we did transfer 2 bc if not and I miscarried the one, then we'd be starting from scratch and would've wasted all that money. So I'm very hopeful about the one that's still growing! Thanks!!


----------



## xxshellsxx

hey ladies :flower:

Sorry or the late reply x Op went ok i think - all i know is my tubes are both clear... not got any other information! When they were going though my notes with me they had an emergency and rushed off, and by the time they came back i just wanted home! It was 9pm before i got home - i was last on the theatre list :dohh: i needed morphine when i came round and this delayed me getting out as i almost passed out when i went to the loo. i spent 2 days at home only able to move to go to the loo... i was in a lot of pain (more than i bargained on!) painkillers helped a little more so in helping my sleep often. I was ok until i tried to move, by thursday i was a little more comfortable and thank god as i had to travel to scotland on friday morning! Still in a lot of pain with the bellybutton stitches i knew something wasn't right... so when i got back sunday i went straight to urgent care centre and right enough they were infected. thankfully i had suspected this and took care of them best i could and caught the infection early - so i'm on strong antibiotics for 6 days to help but i can already feel they are working and today they already feel that little bit better!

So i'm chilling out today with DH who has the day off work due to what should have been us travelling back from scotland - but our last gig was cancelled so thankfully we got home a day early! 

hope your all doing ok x


----------



## Spockette

Hi Shells :hi:

So good to hear from you. Really pleased your tubes are clear but so sorry you were in some discomfort and got a bit of an infection. :nope: Hopefully those antibiotics will do the trick. 
It's a bit of a shame that they couldn't tell you more as it means having to wait a bit longer (as if you haven't been waiting enough ) I'm so hoping they will update you soon so at least you know what action you need to take next :flower:

In the meantime, feet up, rest up and let hubby look after you. Let us know if you have any further news.

Lots of love hon

Maz xxx


----------



## stacergirl

Wow shells, so sorry you're in so much pain and dealing with an infection! Luckily you're home and taking it easy! At least the procedure did go well. I wish you could've got more information though. Hopefully it won't be too long before you get the full report and next steps, etc. best of luck and keep us posted! Feel better soon! 

Maz-have your hormonal mood swings kicked in yet? Mine have and WOW! I'm a crazy woman! Ugh. I need to learn to control them.


----------



## Spockette

stacergirl said:


> Wow shells, so sorry you're in so much pain and dealing with an infection! Luckily you're home and taking it easy! At least the procedure did go well. I wish you could've got more information though. Hopefully it won't be too long before you get the full report and next steps, etc. best of luck and keep us posted! Feel better soon!
> 
> Maz-have your hormonal mood swings kicked in yet? Mine have and WOW! I'm a crazy woman! Ugh. I need to learn to control them.

Hi Stace :hi:
Sorry in the delay in replying. I'm on hols at the moment. :happydance:
Don't get me started on moods and swings! Geez, sometimes I think i feel like I just want to randomly throw things at my husband. I also get really emotional so easily. Last night I cried because I saw a cat just look at me in the most loving way and had no food to give it :cry: m a complete fruit loop!!

Shells, how you feeling hon? Hope you're better? 

Imm and ES hope you're well?

Lots of love girls xxxxx


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies, just wanted to check in to see how everyone is getting alone! Hope everyone is doing well!!! 

Shells-how are you doing? Did you get some answers from your last procedure? 

Spock-has your ms eased up? 

Imm-you're getting close!! So exciting! 

Es-hope you're good! 

Afm I find out the gender in 1 week! Can't wait! We're thinking boy though. The Chinese calendar says boy too, so I guess we will see!


----------



## ESwemba84

Hi! Sorry I haven't been on here in a while. I'm doing good. Still not pregnant, but getting ready to work with my RE again. This cycle is almost over (on CD 21 and been having my usual painful cramps for a few days now), and then I have to schedule a hysteroscopy to check for polyps or scarring from my previous D&C. After that, she wants to try injectables since the suppositories weren't enough. 

So that's all! I hope you all are well.


----------



## lmm100

Hi girls yes getting close now less than 7 wks can't say the past wk has been easy as i am huge im still working due to finish next wk then i will be Christmas shopping early i know but i just want to be organised. Hope your all doing ok x


----------



## stacergirl

Es-best of luck on the hysteroscopy! I had one in march and it wasn't too bad. Glad to hear your working with your RE again! Hoping your not too far from your Bfp!! 

Imm-I can only imagine how difficult it is to get sround! But wow only 7 weeks to go, how exciting! Hope they fly by so you have your babies in your arms! Can't wait!


----------



## xxshellsxx

hey girls x

all is normal after my lap and dye so still no answers :dohh: I o'd super early on CD10 this cycle and AF is due today/tomorrow if my LP stays the same. Good thing is NO SPOTTING!! so if that's a result of my lap and dye i'm happy! Tested today 11dpo BFN as always. See Fs again on 15th October and should get my clomid! :happydance:

lmm - wow only 7 weeks left thats gone quick!!

Stace - can't believe your at the stage to find out the gender already! Thats gone really quickly too!! 

Es - good luck with your RE and hysteroscopy

Maz- how are you doing these days?


----------



## xxshellsxx

Looks like i'm joining the mummy club xxxxxx

https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/PhotoGrid_1379923498727_zps427192d8.jpg


----------



## stacergirl

O m g!!!! Shells!!! That is fabulous!!!!! You know when you posted that you tested 11dpo I was thinking that might be too early but didn't want to say anything to get your hopes up but YEAH!!!!! I'm so so ecstatic for you!!!! Congrats! 

Es-your next!! Xxx


----------



## xxshellsxx

stace i did actually have a faint line at 11dpo - but you know how many crappy lines i've had i discarded it as the antibody line - turns out it was actually a real shadowy line this time lol :happydance::happydance:

It's still sinking in!! xx


----------



## stacergirl

I couldnt be more thrilled for you!!! This is so exciting!! When wil you be able to get in for an ultrasound? They are so amazing, you're going to love them!! Seeing your LO moving around is so great, always brings tears to my eyes!! 

I'm going in tomorrow for my gender scan. I'm a little nervous about the baby being ok, but I'm trying to tell myself I need to get over that and be excited!! Which I'm so excited! I don't care what the sex is. I'm thinking boy and just feel like thats the news ill be sharing, but i did have a dream it was a girl. We're not finding out at the doc office, we're having the tech write it in an envelope then picking out two outfits and having the cashier match the one that's in the envelope. Hopefully that plan doesn't fall through and we can contain our desire to know right away! I just think it will be more special with just the two of us


----------



## xxshellsxx

They don't tend to do early ultrasounds here unfortunately - i'd love to see what is going on in there. I have FS appointment on 15th October and i'm going to keep it and tell them when i am there and see if they will offer me an ultrasound FX!!

Hope today goes well for you and how exciting to find out if it's pink or blue you need to buy eeek xx


----------



## lmm100

Shells that's fantastic news congratulations bet you've got the biggest smile.

Stacer so spill the beans pink or blue?

Im off for a growth scan today make sure all is ok can't wait to see the babies i still get nervous but once i see them moving around its magical.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Stace how did it go yesterday?? 

Team :pink: or Team :blue:


----------



## stacergirl

Imm-I totally understand your nervousness!! It is very nerve wrecking, I was so nervous going to my appt yesterday!! 

Well I'm happy to announce we are team BLUE!!! Very excited! You know, I wanted a girl but I'm actually excited its a boy even though I kinda knew all along it was a boy. I guess I just had a feeling and it was right!!! It definitely feels more real now! I can start picturing what HEs going to looks like and be like and everything! No better feeling! Everything went so perfect to plan yesterday too! The ultrasound tech was great and we were able to still see the baby without revealing the secret. So then I went and picked out a "daddy's girl" outfit and a "mommys lil man" outfit and had the cashier pack one up without showing me the price etc-she was excited to be doing this for me! She told me to come back and tell her what I think! Lol then went home and we video taped us unwrapping it and it was do much fun! I liked doing it just me and dh and especially having an outfit for baby as well bc it was just that much more exciting!! Then dh and I went to dinner. We mailed gender reveal scratch off cards to some family out of state and gave a few to friends and they loved that as well! So I'm happy! Just wondering if and when someone at works going to ask me if I'm preg bc only 2 ppl know, but I'm obviously ok with sharing it now!!! :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

Oh wow i'm so glad you got to do your plan with the cashier- she must have loved being a part of of that special moment :)

I hope your shouting from the roof tops now about your special little man :thumbup: xx


----------



## stacergirl

Shells, I am very excited!!!! Just for the simple fact it seems real now, finally!! I think that's why I've been hesitant to tell anyone bc I just don't feel pregnant...but it's 16 weeks and the babys still going strong and we know the sex-it's really happening!!! Ahh! I don't feel like working, just researching baby stuff! Lol I'm researching strollers right now, it's a big task! Lol 

Have you had any symptoms yet? I still get up in the middle of night to use restroom and stretch legs and wear a sports bra to bed but that's it for me...I've been very lucky! Can't complain! :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

Only thing i have is cramping - pretty bad too and my sticks are not getting darker - went to the DR today as i also had diarrhoea (been up since 4.30am) but they won't run any blood tests to reassure me, just a urine sample to confirm the pregnancy and told to relax, if it's meant to be it will be, basically! Boobs are a little tender but not extreme like i've read about, no nausea... if i just had something to reassure me everything is ok in there and my miracle beany is sticking around xx

I hope i get to look at strollers and nursery furniture soon :) x


----------



## Spockette

GIRLIES!!!!!

It's been so long and I've missed you guys :hugs:

Shells, many many congratulations hon. I am so so pleased for you!! I knew it would happen at one point and it looks like it has :happydance: I had loads of cramps in the beginning. I think that's normal. What test sticks are you using? Xxxx

Stacer, YAAAAAAAAYYYYY on team blue :cloud9: I'm so pleased for you hon and what a relief to see bubba doing well! Now it's time to relax, enjoy and spend, spend, spend!! 
I can't believe how far we've come. I started this thread on a real downer and now most of us have our BFP's. ES, YOURE NEXT HON!!

Imm......eeeeeeeeek 7 weeks!! Oh my gawd! Time has gone so quick!

Im 16 weeks today but I've had a bit of a rough one with All Day Sickness and tiredness. I was away for three weeks and felt ill throughout the whole time I was there. Completely zombiefied!! It was really awful but all for a good cause :haha: Its only now I'm starting to feel better......finally!

Keep me updated girls xxxxx


----------



## stacergirl

Spockette-wow didn't realize we're only 3 days apart, how cool! And wow I can't believe your still sick at 16 weeks. Sorry to hear that, but hopefully your getting closer to it subsiding! When will you find out the gender, or are you going to? 

Shells-well the good news is the urine test came back positive as well. I've never heard diarrhea to be a bad sign unless you become dehydrated, so just try to stay hydrated. And try not to worry about symptoms. My boobs hurt super bad but I was also on progesterone which contributes to that. I honestly don't feel preg one bit other than those small few things I have going on, so hopefully that's a little reassuring!! Try to stay positive and take it easy, stay hydrated and rest! Yourr still really early so youve got time for symptoms to kick in! We're all rooting for you!!!


----------



## Spockette

Hi girls,

Stacer, I'm feeling loads better now, thank goodness. It subsided a couple of days ago. At last I feel human again. Yep, I am 16 weeks and 4 days today. Due March 12th 2014 :happydance: How about you hon? When are you due?
Also I am not going to find out the sex this time. I did with my daughter but I think I want a little surprise this time.

Shells, just wanted to see how you were getting on hon? My symptoms kicked in big time at 6 weeks! Please let's us know how you are xxxx

Xxxxx


----------



## xxshellsxx

my hpt was almost negative tonight- got blood work done today and i know it's not going to be good and the inevitable is going to happen - i'm devastated right now and have no idea how i'm gong to tell DH i poas against his wishes and it's now negative...


----------



## Spockette

xxshellsxx said:


> my hpt was almost negative tonight- got blood work done today and i know it's not going to be good and the inevitable is going to happen - i'm devastated right now and have no idea how i'm gong to tell DH i poas against his wishes and it's now negative...

Oh Shells :hugs: :cry:

I am so so so sorry. I can't imagine how devastating it is. I only had to see a bit of brown blood on my knickers to burst into panic and crying mode, let alone what you're going through. 
I hope this doesn't come across as patronising and it can't take away the upset you're feeling but these shitty things happen quite frequently and it's absolutely nothing you could have done. 
Please, please, take it easy the next few days and I'm always here.

Lots of love xxxx


----------



## stacergirl

Shells-that's not the news I was expecting to hear!!! I'm
So sorry hun. I'll keep my fingers crossed that everything comes back good and it was just a false test. Thinking of you! Let us know and try to hang in there! I hope you get the results back soon so your not being tortured. Hugs! 

Spock-that's nice you're doing a surprise, there's no way I could wait that long! Lol
Plus everything at the stores is either pink or blue, there's hardly any neutrals. I'm due march 10! Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## xxshellsxx

I lost my baby today :cry: devastation is the only words i can find right now...


----------



## stacergirl

Shells-I'm so sorry! That is the worst feeling! Take the time you need to heal. Sending jugs your way! The only good news is that you were able to get pregnant naturally, so hopefully it's not too long before you get your rainbow baby!


----------



## lmm100

Shells im so sorry i no what your going through take time to grieve cry lots and look after yourself lots of hugs x x

As for me I've broken my ankle!!! Im in a cast up to my knee really struggling to get about spending most of my time in bed got to go back next wk for xray see my consultant next wk too hopefully they can tell me what will happen im only 5wk from giving birth don't think my cast will be off by then have no idea how i will manage with 2 newborns and a 4yr old but trying not to worry about it just yet.


----------



## Spockette

Shells, I'm so very sorry. I'm heartbroken for you. No woman should ever have to go through this. The only thing I can say is that give yourself sometime to grieve, then you and hubby can try again. You've conceived now so you are more fertile. All the best honey and lots of hugs from me :hugs:

Imm, gosh, you poor thing. That's the last thing you needed. I hope you're not in too much pain? I agree that the timing is awkward but do you have anyone who can help you? I am so sure if you speak to the midwife and explain the situation they can get you some help. Take it easy :hugs:

Stacer, hope you're well my lovely?


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies just wanted to see how everyone is doing?! 

Shells-how are you Hun? 

Imm-not too much longer for you? Hope you're going ok with your injury! 

Spock-how are things?


----------



## lmm100

Hi ladies well the twins have arrived they are 3wks old and settling in to a routine i feel like its one long feeding session at the min but im enjoying it. Hope your all ok.


----------



## stacergirl

Congrats Imm!!!! 3 weeks already? That's crazy! I'm sure you're enjoying every minute though!!! Post a pic if you want to! Btw what are the names???


----------



## Spockette

Hi Imm and Stacer.....

Many congrats Imm :happydance: I cannot believe the twins are here!! Would love to see piccies and what you've called them :cloud9:

Stacer, hi hon,how you doing? How's the pregnancy going? How was the 20 week scan? Have you found out the gender?

My scan went well but we're trying team :yellow: ! Other than that this pregnancy is going very quickly!

Shells, hope you're well?


----------



## stacergirl

Spock-I'm doing good! My 20 week scan went really well, and I agree the pregnancy is flying by!were team blue! I can't believe you're going to hold out on finding out, I don't think I could do that, I needed to know! Lol!! I've been feeling him move a lot lately, you? Dh felt him for the first time 2 nights ago and then again last night a lot! Glad you're going well!! 

Shells-always thinking of you, hope you're well!


----------



## Spockette

Stacer, yaaaaaaay for Team Blue!! That's awesome :cloud9:

I did find out the gender with my DD but I decided this time I want that little surprise, especially as I will probably be having a C-section again.

I have been feeling this one move since 17 weeks. Now, it's kicking the vagina out of me :haha:. It's a lovely feeling isn't it? Bet hubby was so over the moon?


Enjoy hon and speak soon xxxxx


----------



## xxshellsxx

Imm congrats on the twins arriving x

Spockette and Stacer - can't believe how quickly the time is going for you both! Soon have your little ones in your arms xx

I'm plodding along, still have the odd bad day where i suddenly get a reminder of what i've lost and cry my eyes out - but i'm getting there. Doesn't help a friend of mine has since announced she is expecting and is due the same time as i was... hard reading her milestones on FB and thinking i should be there... she is likely to be 'hidden' very soon. Started clomid this month but DH had the Flu and no BD at the right time so have absolutely no chance this cycle - complete waste of clomid :dohh:

Take care ladies x


----------



## stacergirl

Hi shells-glad you've started clomid but sorry that dh wasn't up for bding! :( and I'm really sorry to hear that your friend has announced her pregnancy. But you have every right to block her, you don't need to be feeling miserable every time you see her posts! My friend who started ttc 1 and a half years after me just had her baby and even though I'm preg, it's still hard bc I feel like that should've been me first. So trust Me, I don't think it ever gets easier! And miscarriages are so hard especially when you've been trying to get preg for so long! I really hold clomid does the trick for you! And I think it will! At least we know you can get pregnant, that's the important part!!! Hang in there! 

Hi to everyone else! Hope you're good!!


----------



## stacergirl

Shells!!!! You're pregnant?!? Yay congrats!! I was going through old posts and clicked on this one and wanted to congratulate you! I met you're thrilled!!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Hey there! Yes i'm pregnant on final round of clomid, however i have started spotting this morning ad nobody will see me! Keeping everything crossed this is the 'normal' spotting people keep talking about.

Congratulations on your little one, how are things? x


----------



## stacergirl

Shells-I'm praying it's normal spotting. Try taking it easy and staying off your feet! Were you able to get in to the doctor?! 
We're doing good, little one is already 4 months and too cute! He was 4 weeks early, then at 4 weeks was admitted to icu for 6 days bc of septic shock, almost didn't make it. :( but he's doing great now!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Aww sorry to hear your LO was so poorly! Glad he's doing ok now :) My spotting lasted for the day and *touch wood* i've had nothign since, but i am very achy with quite intense cramping which worries me, but no more bleeding so i'm hoping all is well! I have my first scan 2 weeks on monday (7th july) and an obstetrician appointment in the afternoon, i'm apparently high risk of thrombosis due to me BMI, My age and the fact with is a clomid baby. So i guess in about 2 weeks i'll know for sure how things really are :) x


----------



## xxshellsxx

Just in case you girls are still around - i'm expecting twins on 1st Feb :cloud9: :cloud9: now 13+5 and both are doing great :happydance:


----------



## stacergirl

Wow that's amazing news!!!! Congrats and happy/healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## HolisticDoc

Congrats xxshellsxx!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------

